# Storms of Change, Part 2



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

Storms of Change Rogues Gallery
Storms of Change IC Part 1
Storms of Change IC Part 2
Storms of Change OOC Thread

*Silentspace's PbP*

--

*Carodan*

It’s been a long journey, but you’ve finally arrived.  Carodan, the last outpost before the wilderness and Goruka.  You see a high wall built of wooden stakes.  Human and elves are hanging off the wall on ropes, with hammers and saws, busy reinforcing the wall.  Guards patrol both the grounds and the walls.  

As the wood gates open you see that there is an inner set of stone walls inside the wooden outer walls.  The stone walls are being repaired, and are covered in scaffolding.  There are large groups of dwarves on the scaffolds, hammering away at the stone.  You pass through the inner gate into the heart of Carodan.

It’s not a town as much as it is a garrison.  There are large numbers of professional, serious-looking soldiers, mercenary types, and down-on-their luck brawlers and drunkards.  You’ve heard about the toll the wars have taken on young lives, and it’s true.  You see very few hopeful young men and women here.  A few decades ago a frontier town like this would have been full of young adventurers, out seeking their fortunes in the world.

At the caravanserai, just inside the second gate, Darien gives 20 gp each to Alan, Bert, Dunathar, Etherial, Rowyn and Zanock, 8 gp each to Aronai, Devan and Manzanita, and 4 gp each to Alyssa and Adromon.  The caravan will rest in Carodan for a day before heading north on the First Day of Earth Week.  You say your goodbyes to the caravan folk.  Darien wishes you the best of luck in your future endeavors.  Looking around, you realize that with all the mercenary types about, finding your replacements as guards will not be difficult.  He says he will sell the bandit’s gear and give you a share later that evening, at the Slashing Sword.  Mirena hugs everyone and says she hopes to see you again before they leave.

You’re on your own now.  Stabling a horse or dog at the caravanserai's stables will cost 5 sp/day.  Sabala is conscious but not up and moving, despite the best efforts of the group’s healers.  [Unless someone cured her during the day, she is at 0hp.  She’s well enough to be stabled here without supervision.]  Your gear can also be stored here as well, for an additional 2 sp/day.  Or you can take it with you and find an inn.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

You arrive in the late afternoon.  You have time to do some exploring, or shopping, if you wish.  Alan is able to fill you in on some background information here, as he’s been here before.

Carodan is ruled by Lord Ricsten, who serves as both Mayor and Commander of the garrison.  He’s said to be a tough but fair leader, and is responsible for upholding the Venerable King Zenfan’s laws.

Linnord is a wealthy merchant who owns or controls much of Carodan, or at least the parts that aren’t part of the garrison.  He’s rumored to have ties with the merchant guild known as the Silent Traders, and possibly thieves’ and assassin’s guilds as well.  He is also known to be linked to House Washel, which controls much of the trade in Shillen.

The main temple is dedicated to Pelor.  Hieronious is the ‘official’ deity of Shillen, though more people worship Pelor.  There are smaller temples dedicated to Fharlanghn and Ehlonna as well.  It’s possible there are other temples here that don’t advertise.  The Cult of Hextor is rumored to have a secret following in many of the border areas.

The Slashing Sword is the big tavern and inn here, catering to the large numbers of soldiers and mercenaries.  A bed in the large common room will cost 2 sp.  Private room go for 2 gp.  Four people can sleep comfortably in a private room.  The Cat’s Purr is a posh inn, salon and brothel.  Alan doesn’t know how much a room there costs, but he guesses it’s considerably higher.  There are a few other local taverns as well, but without sleeping accomodations.

There’s also a small marketplace with a few shops nearby.  Nothing fancy is sold here.  The three largest shops are a smithy, an apothecary, and a carpentry shop.  There are many smaller shops and stands in the marketplace as well.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 18, 2003)

Aronai was planning on casting a cure light wounds on Sabala, so the dog should be doing better. He will stable his horse for the 5 sp and go to find a place to stay. He'll do so with some of the others, if they do the same.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita will approach Alyssa.  "I am to meet someone at the Slashing sword.  I thought I would stay there as well.  Perhaps you'd care to room with me.  What I'd really like is to make some more money.  I need to purchase some equipment to copy that brigand's spells into my book."

With the new day, she will attempt to translate the spells she could not yesterday.  (Spellcraft +8)


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 18, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita will approach Alyssa.  "I am to meet someone at the Slashing sword.  I thought I would stay there as well.  Perhaps you'd care to room with me.  What I'd really like is to make some more money.  I need to purchase some equipment to copy that brigand's spells into my book."
> 
> With the new day, she will attempt to translate the spells she could not yesterday.  (Spellcraft +8)




 Alyssa carefully notes the information, though she gives no outward sign that it is significant to her. "Certainly, I'm sure I'll appreciate the company. And I'm certain that between us we can find a way to raise some funds, as well."


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 18, 2003)

Not meaning to easedrop, but hearing the two elvish lasses discussing ways to make coin caught Dunathar's attention fully.

"If'n ye need help in making some more coin, I'm not above helping out those that need it."

_~Especially if it helps me out as well...~_


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

Aronai's spell cures Sabala a good amount.  A boy at the stables tells you that you can take your dogs with you to the Slashing Sword, but you'd have to pay for them like you would a human.  He doesn't think you can take the dogs to the Cat's Purr.  He says you can also leave the dogs out in the street, though that might not be wise since they are valuable animals.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

Manzanita hasn't found a quiet spot to study the spellbook yet (but when she does she will decipher Magic Missile and Nystul’s Undetectable Aura, leaving only Sleep undeciphered).


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 18, 2003)

*Bert*

Before exploring Carodan, Filbert has a few things he wants to do. He approaches the carriage and waits for Glendrake to get out (in the same way he did for the detect evil but he's not trying to hide this time). As the merchant gets out, Filbert salutes him in the most polite way he knows. "Greeting master Glendrake. I, Filbert Wateryfoot, would like to have a word with you if I may." If he's allow to talk, he'll say this: "It's about one of your employees, the driver Mirena. It came to my attention that she is punished for not knowing her place. She knows now her mistake. She recognize that your business has to remain secret. Also, she suffers greatly in isolation and I think she did learned her lesson. So may I suggest that you lift her punishment and ease the poor girl's lonelyness."

Afterward, Filbert thanks Darien for this opportunity to get to Carodan. "I wish you luck on your travel, guard master. May Fharlanghn watches over you and those you protect ... Oh, and Darien, try to relax a bit sometimes, not all of the world's hobgoblins are after you." He winks at human and leaves the caravan, heading for the Slashing sword.

OOC: Can I leave Braveheart in the caravanserai for 5 sp/day ? Or is it just for horses ? Surely Bert and Rowyn are not the only ones travelling on dog's back ?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

Rowyn is in much better spirits this day, and walks along cheerfully. When Aronai offers to heal Sabala, she smiles and nods gratefully. "We both thank you very much."

When they arrive in Carodan, Rowyn looks around her in amazement. "This city truly is preparing for war," she murmurs to herself. "Perhaps I can learn something here."

As the caraven members take their leave of the rear guard, Rowyn smiles and says farewell to those she had occasion to speak with during the trip, and nods to those she didn't.  Since she plans on seeing Darien at the Slashing Sword later in the day, she merely nods to him as she goes to find stabling for Sabala.

At the stableboy's comment, Rowyn decides she will keep Sabala with her in the common room of the Slashing Sword (cheaper _and_ probably safer, for both of them), and heads off to find the temple to Fharlanghan (with Sabala in tow). For now, Rowyn carries her things with her. Before she leaves, she turns to look at all of the rear guard members, and says, "I am going to find the temple of Fharlangan to make an offering for the relatively safe journey and to pray. You are all welcome to join me if you wish." She will wait for a few moments to see if anyone responds, and then set off. (She isn't planning on asking directions; since they have time, she will wander the town until she finds it, unless it's difficult to find.)


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Zanock is startled as they enter the human town. _So many people! All those buildings! All that prosperiety, and yet, those sad faces. Oh, well. It's humans. What would one expect?_

Annoyed, he cautiously walks around a little, hoping to see something intending the Slashing Sword. Quickly growing tired of dodging around humans that walk the street, he turns to Manzanita, addressing her in Orc: "Hey, elf woman! How does one find the Slashing Sword in a human mess like this?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Before exploring Carodan, Filbert has a few things he wants to do. He approaches the carriage and waits for Glendrake to get out (in the same way he did for the detect evil but he's not trying to hide this time). As the merchant gets out, Filbert salutes him in the most polite way he knows. "Greeting master Glendrake. I, Filbert Wateryfoot, would like to have a word with you if I may." If he's allow to talk, he'll say this: "It's about one of your employees, the driver Mirena. It came to my attention that she is punished for not knowing her place. She knows now her mistake. She recognize that your business has to remain secret. Also, she suffers greatly in isolation and I think she did learned her lesson. So may I suggest that you lift her punishment and ease the poor girl's lonelyness."
> 
> Afterward, Filbert thanks Darien for this opportunity to get to Carodan. "I wish you luck on your travel, guard master. May Fharlanghn watches over you and those you protect ... Oh, and Darien, try to relax a bit sometimes, not all of the world's hobgoblins are after you." He winks at human and leaves the caravan, heading for the Slashing sword.
> 
> OOC: Can I leave Braveheart in the caravanserai for 5 sp/day ? Or is it just for horses ? Surely Bert and Rowyn are not the only ones travelling on dog's back ?




Glendrake listens to Bert’s words.  He doesn’t look like he particularly agrees or disagrees.  He says he’ll take it under advisement.  Bert gets the feeling that he probably won’t.  Mostly, he looks displeased to be accosted by one of the hired help [very low bluff, very high sense motive]

Darien shushes Bert, saying “Not so loud!”, peering to see if Glendrake heard.  Then he clasps Bert’s arm warmly, saying in low tones.  “No, not all the world’s hobgoblins, just all of them in Shillen!”

[You can leave Braveheart at the stables or bring him to the inn.]


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

Rowyn, with Sabala by her side, starts to wander through Carodan.  It’s quite easy to navigate, and she soon finds the locations of all the major structures.  As a garrison town, she sees several large barracks, but not many private homes.  She does see two largish houses, probably belonging to Lord Ricsten and the merchant Linnord.  Most of the shops are small and clustered about the marketplace.  Rowyn also sees a lot of what look like abandoned buildings.  She figures these could be warehouses.  In more peaceful times, they could have been used for trade goods, but look empty now.

Soon she finds the small temples of Fharlanghn and Ehlonna right next to each other.  The temple of Fharlanghn is a modest stone affair, but very clean and well cared-for.  Going inside the engraved oak doors, Rowyn is greeted by a very young-looking human male, tall and broad-shouldered.  Smiling, he says “Greetings, traveler!  I am Lewellyn, Fharlanghn’s servant in Carodan.”


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

The Slashing Sword is the largest tavern and inn in Carodan.  It’s still early, so there aren’t that many people about.  The fat human male barkeep looks at you expectantly.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Zanock, why don't you stick close to us.  With this town girded for war as it seems to be, you might not be safe wandering about by yourself.  Or, rather, anyone who accosts you rudely might not be safe.  I'll vouch for you if we have any trouble.  Try to be patient with all these humans.  They can be trying."

"Dunathar, I have need of gold to copy these new spells of the bandit's into my spellbook.  I need something like 100 gps.  I realize you probably don't have that kind of cash handy, but if you know how we might get it, I would love some help.  Where are you going now?  I am to meet my next employer at the Slashing sword.  Perhaps you could find employment with him or her, as well."


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 19, 2003)

Devan stays mostly with Manzanita and Zanock.  Goes with them to the slashing sword.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

Adromon accepts the four gold pieces with a nod.  Not sure where things will lead next, he stables his horse with caravanserai and heads for the Slashing Sword Inn.  There, he hopes to get a bed in one of the shared rooms and pick up on any work he might find.  This looks to be a busy town and he's sure something will come up.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 19, 2003)

Rowyn smiles and says, "I'm Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III. My companions call me Rowyn." She turns and looks at Sabala. "May my riding dog accompany me in the temple?"


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

Zanock grounts out a simple "Thanks.", as he takes position besides the grey elf, glad not to be on his own in this human chaos.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2003)

Lewellyn smiles at Rowyn “Well, most folk stable their mounts or leave them outside before coming into the temple, but let's not worry about that today.  Are you new in Carodan?”

Just then the doors open again and Bert (autopilot) arrives, accompanied by Etherial and Alan.  “Hi Rowyn!  I didn’t know you were coming here!”  

Bert and Lewellyn exchange their greetings.  When Lewellyn discovers Bert is also a cleric of Fharlanghn, he calls for his two acolytes, also young human males.  They greet the Companions warmly.  They immediately engage Bert in discussions about his travels.  They pull Bert to the back, eager to add his notes to their travelogues.

Lewellyn remains behind with Rowyn.  “So, what brings you all to our temple today?”


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 20, 2003)

"Actually, I'm a follower of Fharlanghn, believe it or not." Rowyn smiles mischieviously. "My family for the most part prefers to not believe." She continues, "We are new in town, and I wanted to stop by and make an offering for the safe journey and to take a moment to pray." She gestures to Sabala. "I didn't want to leave her on her own, and I thank you for allowing her to accompany me. She is well trained and will be no problem."


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2003)

Dunathar tries to hide his surprise at the amount of coin the wizardess needed to translate the texts from the book she had acquired.

"Couldn't ye just keep the book and save the coin for something more useful? It isn't likely the law around here will force you to give it back to him anytime soon."

Smiling at her offer to follow her to the pub to meet the sender of the letters that everyone seemed to have received, Dunathar nodded his head in agreement.

"Aye, that seems like a good idea to me. A cold ale and a full purse will be a fine start to the day."

Falling in behind the others, Dunathar will make his way to the inn with the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 21, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"I believe the book is mine by right.  He attacked us, & we defeated him.  I don't believe he'll have any further use for it, and shouldn't anyway, his being a bandit.  My profession is an expensive one to further.  I'll have to hope my new employer pays well."


----------



## Thels (Dec 21, 2003)

"New Employer? That why you're going to Slashing Sword? Did you get horse with letter too?" Zanock asks Manzanita expectingly.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2003)

*Manzanita*

"Why yes, Zanock, I did.  Did you?  Do you know anything else about it?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 25, 2003)

“Offerings from the devout are always welcome.  What kind of offering would you like to make?” Lewellyn replies to Rowyn, pausing to pet Sabala on the head.

--

Manzanita, Zanock, Alyssa, Devan, Adromon and Aronai head over to the Slashing Sword.  It’s a large tavern, with well-worn floors and tables.  There still aren’t many people about, but there are a few early dwarven drunks at a center table, and a mixed group of gnomes and halflings playing darts.  In the back next to the large hearth, unused in the summer, is a young half-orc nursing a big mug of grog and twirling a throwing knife in his hand.  Several humans are busy carrying boxes into the kitchen, in preparation for the night.  A hallway in the back leads to the common room, and stairs lead to the upstairs private rooms.  There are plenty of large tables free, as well as a few booths.  The bar is mostly free as well.  

There's a board with jobs postings on it.  There are plenty of recruitment posters for all kinds of laborers, especially stoneworkers and woodworkers.  There are several rewards offered to clear out various monsters that have been sighted by the patrols but have managed to elude them.  These include ogres, owlbears, and trolls.  And there’s a reward of 100 gp offered for information helping to locate a black-haired human male known as the Shadow, who is wanted for questioning by The Silent Traders.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 25, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"I am to meet an unnamed representative from the House Dharnan.  Did some of you get this same message?  I don't know how he or she plans to contact us, but I think it a good idea to get a room and leave our names so that we are easily found.  Alyssa & I plan to share a room.  I'll ask the innkeeper what he has available.  Perhaps if there's time, we could take one of those jobs hunting foul beasts.  It might give us some much  needed cash."

Manzanita will approach the innkeeper or whomever.  "Greetings.  I am Manzanita Sparrow.  My friends & I are in need of rooms.  Have you any available this night?"


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon orders a mug of ale and observes Manzanita and the others as they discuss their plan of action.  After receiving his brew, he approaches her.  "If you hear from this House Dharnan character, or if you plan on doing any hunting, count me in."  He turns away and heads for a quiet corner of the common room.  "I won't be far off."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 26, 2003)

Rowyn smiles at the priest. "I was thinking a simple monetary contribution to the Church, but if there is something pressing needed . . ." She trails off expectantly.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 26, 2003)

Settling down with the others, Dunathar orders a pint to help pass the time. Taking a long pull from the drink, he looks out into the crowd, searching for anyone who looks obviously out of place among the patrons.


----------



## Thels (Dec 27, 2003)

"Dunno much about it." Zanock replies to Manzanita. "A man came up to me and offered me a horse and this letter. Since I hadn't any plans yet, I figured I could just as well check things out."

Ordering a large pint, Zanock sits down and listens to the others.


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 30, 2003)

Devan will stick with the group mostly, he will also try to find out more information on the silient traders and the bounty with shadow.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bert*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> They immediately engage Bert in discussions about his travels. They pull Bert to the back, eager to add his notes to their travelogues.



"Well, I made my way here with a caravan, acting as a guard ..." Filbert goes on and tells them about his journey to Carodan, in details. He doesn't mention the reason of his presence here (the letter) as he doesn't know yet what this is really all about. "... and the centaur gave me this, to mark me as a friend. The day after, we made our way here without much troubles. I guess we had enough before. Ohh, and one last thing. Master Sturdy Stalthas, the proprietor of the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn, in Muck, was really a great host but he is having some problems with bandits taking tolls on the Rillathane bridge. Perhaps you ... err we could offer them some assistance, to keep the trade route more secured ?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 30, 2003)

*At The Slashing Sword...*

Manzanita and Alyssa approach the barkeep and proprieter, who is a fat human male with a broad smile named Lagren.  Manzanita pays 2 gp for a private room for her and Alyssa, and in a conversational way drops the names of her companions.  The barkeep doesn’t look like he’s heard of your names before.  

Dunathar, Devan and Zanock order drinks and stay with their elven female companions at a large table not far from the bar.  Dunathar studies the crowd.  

Devan asks Lagren, the barkeep, if he knows anything about the posting for Shadow, or the Silent Traders.  “The Silent Traders eh?  Their guildhouse is in the warehouse district.  Unmarked, of course, but it’s not too hard to figure out which one it is.  They’re merchants.  Don’t know much else about them.  Me, I’m a simple man.  I don’t deal with trade agreements and such.  I just run a simple tavern and inn, that’s all.  Shadow’s some sort of mercenary rogue, as far as I know.”   Devan gets the feeling Lagren knows more, but isn’t telling.

“The man who posted that notice comes in here pretty regularly.  Red-haired human fellow who goes by Allard.  You can’t miss him, he wears all red.  Always has his red helmet nearby too.”

Adromon orders a drink and wanders off on his own.  He finds a quiet corner giving him a good view of the main room, and settles in with his back to the wall, drinking his ale and observing.

More people start to come in, mostly human, elven, and dwarvish laborers, their workclothes covered in dust and sweat.  Off-duty soldiers start to come in also, settling down in large groups to eat and drink.  

A group of seven mixed human and elven warriors enter, wearing violet cloaks.  They cause quite a stir as they enter, as many of the soldiers look up to eye them with looks of distaste.  As they stride into the tavern, their cloaks open and you see they wear violet tunics over their armor.  On the front of the tunic is a swirling spiral of yellow, surrounded by yellow stars.  You recognize this as the symbol of House Hulvan, which holds the Duchy of Rogan.  These men are House Hulvan’s soldiers, part of the Duke’s forces.  They find a table and settle down with drinks.

House Hulvan is a member of the Council of Five, the five noble houses which rule Shillen, but they have not been involved much in local politics, either in Rogan or in any other part of the kingdom, until they assumed control of the Duchy after Duke Dharnan’s death.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 30, 2003)

_*At the Temple of Fharlanghn…*_

Lewellyn and the acolytes listen to Rowyn and Filbert with interest.  The acolytes take notes busily, pulling out various scrolls and maps and making annotations on them.

“You’ve had quite an adventure coming here!  Alas, there is not much the Temple of Fharlanghn can do these days to keep the roads safe.  The bandits and other dangerous creatures have become so numerous there is little we can do, although we will continue to help when and where we can.”  Lewellyn pauses, his eyes studying your armor, weapons, and gear, before continuing.

“There are, however, some things you may be able to help us with.  The first is a continuation of our mission to study and explore.  The wilderness to the north is going through great changes.  Ricsten, the Warden of Carodan, has been sending troops into the wilderness to slay the evil creatures there, to prevent them from joining Goruka if and when Goruka invades again.  At first Ricsten was successful, finding lairs of orcs and hobgoblins and wiping them out.  But now the denizens of the wilderness are wary, and take greater care to be secretive.  We once knew much about the area, but now we know little.  If you are heading that way, any information that could help future travelers would be welcome.”

“There is also something that concerns not only Fharlanghn’s temple, but the temples of Hieronious and Ehlonna as well.  I am talking about the Cult of Hextor.  Hextor’s cult is growing here in Rogan, and we believe the increase in bandits and brigands is not a coincidence.  Hextor’s cult is growing in the wilderness as well.  Any information you can give, or anything you can do, to help stop the growth of the cult would also be welcome.”

“I would not normally make suggestions such as these to supplicants, but I feel you are people with a purpose.  Or perhaps, people looking for a purpose.”   Lewellyn smile brightly.  “And what purpose could be greater than increasing the glory of Fharlanghn?”


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

Rowyn nods. "Glory be to Fharlanghn. I will do what I am able. For now, I am able to make this small offering." She digs out 15 gold pieces and drops them in the offering bowl closest to her, smiles at the priest, and then collapses not entirely gracefully, sinking into a meditation prayer.


----------



## Thels (Jan 1, 2004)

_I wonder what those soldiers are doing here. Not my business though. I'll just wait 'till the evening_


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 1, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita rests her hand on Zanock's forearm.  "Keep a low profile, my friend.  Soldiers like to drink, I believe, and should be left well enough alone.  I've left my name with the innkeeper, so if my employer wishes to contact me, he should be able to.  Meanwhile, shall we try to make some money as mercenaries?"


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> “And what purpose could be greater than increasing the glory of Fharlanghn?”



Bert smiles. "Well spoken, brother. I can only see one thing, make more people see the truth behind our great God vision thought this might is also be 'increasing the glory of Fharlanghn'. But I disgress ... I will also try to provide you with some information about the northern wilderness, the fate of Ricsten or the cult of Hextor." Seeing Rowyn's generous donation, Bert will equal it, also giving a 15 gp to the temple. "Would it be possible to stay and rest in this holy place tonight and perhaps a few more days ?"

OOC: I can't remember if Bert knew that Rowyn was a worshipper of Fharlanghn. Seonaid ?


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2004)

*Rowyn, gnome bard 1*

Rowyn looks up and smiles at Bert. "Perhaps the Dweller has put us on this mission together. I hope that we can accomplish it as well as figure out whoever our generous anonymous benefactor is--and what he or she wants with us," she finishes a bit somberly.

[OOC: I believe she did mention it to him.]


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2004)

Lewellyn thanks Bert and Rowyn for their donations.  “Very few ask to stay in the temple.  We have very meager accommodations.  But you are welcome to stay if you wish.  I’m curious though, why would wealthy travelers such as yourselves want to stay here instead of at the inn?”


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

After a moment (leaving time for Bert to answer first, if he wishes), Rowyn rises from her prayers. "I, for one, am far from home, and resting in a place of familiarity would be welcome," Rowyn replies. "I would not wish to burden you, however."


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 5, 2004)

"Wealthy ? Hardly. Well, at least in my case... We just came off a well paid job, so we have some extra money but that's all. I'm not really asking much. Just a decent bed and a warm place to sleep will do me wonders. But if you have no room, I'll understand." He takes a short pause. "For now, I'll just pray and thank the Dweller on the Horizon for allowing me to experience and survive my last trip." Filbert moves asides and makes a short prayer of thank to his god.


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 6, 2004)

Adromon continues to enjoy his drink in peace, observing the crowd come and go.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 7, 2004)

Lewellyn replies “Ah, very well then.  We all sleep together in one room, I hope you don't mind.  In fact, that's a better place to keep your dogs, then here in the shrine.  If you excuse me, I have some things I must attend to.”  He bows and heads into a small study in the rear.

The acolytes come out and help you get settled.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 7, 2004)

As its getting close to dinner time, Rowyn and Bert decide to head over to the Slashing Sword for some dinner.

_*Meanwhile back at the Slashing Sword...*_

The tavern continues to fill with soldiers and workers, quickly getting livelier and louder.

Zanock and Manzanita head back to the job posting board.  Most of the postings are from Lord Ricsten, the Warden of Carodan.  There are quite a few bounties for creatures that have been looting the farms and villages in the countryside.  And there are also quite a few postings that are much vaguer in nature, for creatures in the wilderness.  Such as: 



> “750 gp reward for a pair of trolls sighted six miles NNE, near a rocky hillock.  Additional rewards if more are killed.”




Zanock is just noticing that there are no postings for orcs or goblinoids, when a female voice behind him speaks.

“See anything that interests you?”   Turning, Zanock and Manzanita see three hooded humans standing behind them.  Their hoods conceal their faces somewhat, but you can make them out their features.  It takes you a moment, but you recognize two of them, a scholarly-looking human male, and the stern-looking half-elf female, as travelers that passed the caravan earlier that day.  The third is a younger muscular human male.  The female looks like she's smirking a bit, but maybe that's how she always looks.

The scholarly looking male clears his throat and says “Greetings.  Please, let’s be seated.”  He beckons towards Adromon in the corner and Devan by the bar, guiding you back to the table where Alyssa and Dunathar are sitting.  You wonder how he knew where they were.  “But where are the others?  Ah, here they are now!”   He smiles and waves at Bert and Rowyn, who were just walking in the door with Alan and Etherial.

“I’m very pleased to meet you all.  I am Brenin Dharnan, Duke Randal’s brother and Marcus’ uncle.  This is Alana and Mandar.  Thank you for answering our call.  We have much to discuss.  But first I must know.  Why did you choose to accept our summons?”   He looks at each of you in turn, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"So you are the ones who summoned us.  I believe in the rule of law, and the justice that is threatened by the Gorukan invasion.  I have experienced my own losses from that conflict.  If I can avenge myself and make the future peaceful for my decendents, then I will gladly risk my life for the cause."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Jan 7, 2004)

Alyssa bows her head. "I am glad to have finally met you. I answered the summons in part because the cause seemed a good one, and one that would truly make a difference, and in part because... well, it piqued my interest. And at the very least, it will provide me with a productive diversion for the forseeable future." Alyssa smiles wryly.


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 7, 2004)

"Well, cause I didn't want to be a farmer and it was a good chance to leave home.  But, if you don't mind me asking.  How do you know about me?


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

*Rowyn, gnome bard 1*

Rowyn nods and smiles agreeably, though she feels somewhat like she's being manuevered by forces outside her control. _It doesn't matter. Anything will help my mission._ "I answered because it was the right thing to do at the time," she says simply, and waits for the no-longer-quite-mysterious benefactors to give them more information.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 7, 2004)

Filbert sits with the others but not before ordering some soft bread and a big chunk of cheese. Between bites, he answers Brenin. "I guess you already know that but I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, at your service. I came here because I wanted to see more of the road and come to Carodan. The mount you gave us was really helpful for that and I'd stayed in one place for far too long." He pauses and eats some of his meal. "I'm also hoping that your proposal will require us to travel to a far off and exotic land. Or, at least, I hope it will make us leave Carodan at some point. Although ... I haven't had much time to observe the city ... Mmmm that cheese is not bad at all. Where was I? Ah, yeah, traveling and all that. You see, that's what we, the followers of Fharlanghn, do best so I hope there's some of it in your plans." Filbert opens his mouth to say more but he realizes that the Duke probably wanted just a short answer. For now, he lets the others answer and waits for the Duke's proposal.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 8, 2004)

As the companions each speak in turn, you get a chance to study the three more carefully.  They are each still wearing their hooded cloaks, which are of a fine gray cloth.  They all look very clean and refreshed, and their cloaks are free from any dust of the road.  

Brenin is very pale skinned, with very dark black hair and shockingly light gray eyes.  He’s a thin man, and the lines on his face place him well in his fifties or sixties.  He is leaning forward, observing each of you carefully.  

Alana is stunningly beautiful, with fiery red hair and sparkling green eyes.  Her skin is a golden orange, and she looks like she’s out in the sun a lot.  Under her cloak her robes are a luminous forest green, and you see a hint of fine metal chain underneath it.  Their is a bow over her shoulder, and the fingers of her right hand bear the distinctive callouses that hours of archery practice give.  There is a look of quiet bemusement on her face.

Mandar is thick and broad, with reddish brown hair, a full beard, and squinting green eyes.  Underneath his cloak are dark brown robes, with chain under that.  He has a broad axe slung over his shoulder, and there are numerous bumps under his cloak, of the sort that weapons would make.  After studying each of you carefully, he is now paying you little attention.  Instead, he is continually scanning the room with his eyes.

This seems like a very public place to be discussing what you imagine is very sensitive material, but the very open nature of it makes it very safe.  Voices don’t travel far over the din of the tavern, filled with rowdy workers and soldiers.  

People carry their arms and armor openly in Carodan.  Unlike the towns in the interior, almost everyone here is a soldier, so weapons are not at all unusual, and not that threatening either, since everyone has them.

Brenin orders more food and drink for the table as he continues to listen.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

Dunathar looks up from his ale as the others return to the table, and was caught slightly off guard when the question of why he was there was given.

_~Isn't it enough that I am here?~_

When his turn arrived, Dunathar looked towards the trio and spoke plainly.

"I came because I needed the coin, and to be honest, I thought you were looking for someone else. So far the road hasn't been dull, and as long as it stays that way, and I can continue to fill my purse, I'll be here as long as needed."


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon looks up from his ale only to answer Brenin.   I'm here because I seek to challenge myself.  Certainly a mysterious letter is bound to bring about new experiences."  Adromon returns to his ale, trying to hide his anticipation that this mission will indeed bring the adventure he is looking for.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 12, 2004)

Brenin, Alana and Mandar nod thoughtfully as you speak.  They look especially pleased with Manzanita’s words. 

“House Dharnan, and the Kingdom of Shillen, is in danger.  House Dharnan’s holdings have been seized.  Marcus, the Duke’s heir, has disappeared.  The threat from Goruka and Pachen is grave.

“We need agents.  Our informants have been searching for people such as you, people who are unknown yet have great potential.  People who can conduct missions and investigations for us.  We have successfully activated other groups, but there is much that needs to be done.”  

“We have a special mission for you, one which has been brought to light by my own researches.  It may turn out to be extremely important.  Fifty miles north and west of here, in the borderlands, is a small forest.  We believe the forest hides an abandoned keep, called Linace Keep.  Centuries ago, that area was called the Kingdom of Linace.  The forest used to be farmland.  Linace did not last long.  I don’t think the Keep was occupied for more than ten years.  It has been abandoned for over six hundred years.”

“We want you to locate and explore this keep, and report back to us.  It could be of strategic importance to us.  But there’s another reason.  The Kingdom of Linace fell because it was abandoned by their rulers.  The rulers simply left, and the population dispersed to other countries.  The ex-rulers of Linace went on to become extraordinarily powerful.  So powerful they were said to have walked the earth as gods.  They left no legacy though.  Find out what you can about them.  It may turn out to be useful.”

“Will you help us?”  Brenin looks at you hopefully.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2004)

Listening to the older man's request, Dunathar wondered if there was more that the man knew than he was letting on.

_~As long as their gold is real, I will explore for them...~_

"Well, as it seems to be simple enough on the surface, I'm in. However, if we find something other than information in the keep, something of worth to us personally, would we have to report that back to you as well?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita's eyes light up as the mission is explained.  "Fascinating.  Unearthing an ancient mystery.  Tell me, what do you know of these leaders once they became godlike?  Are they part of the current pantheon?  What did they do with their great power?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 13, 2004)

Dunathar studies Brenin carefully, searching for clues of deception or concealment…

Brenin replies to Dunathar, “Anything you find in the keep would be yours, of course.  Information is what we seek.”

To Manzanita, he replies “I don’t know if the rulers of Linace ascended to the heavens.  It is not something I had considered…”   Brenin pauses, looking at you almost apologetically.  

No one had sensed it before, but Dunathar and Devan begin to feel that Brenin is… what?  Not lying exactly.  Perhaps withholding something?  They both notice Alana as she looks pointedly away from Brenin, looking like she has a bad taste in her mouth.

“In a way, this group of mercenaries indirectly helped Shillen become the kingdom it is today.  They accomplished many great things, clearing the land of giants and even dragons.  They are said to have explored the entire world, both above and below.  They’re said to have gone to the moons Urm and Yong, and even to other planes of existence.  They were said to be powerful, yes, but nothing more than mercenaries.  They did nothing with their power but accumulate personal wealth.  They were known as Redbeard’s Band.”

Redbeard’s Band.  Bert remembers a legend of them destroying a tribe of hundreds of sahuagin making incursions up the Tand River, terrorizing the population.  Manzanita remembers they stopped a mysterious and powerful race of lizardmen, who were rising up from deep beneath the depths of the earth.  

The name rings a bell with Rowyn.  Redbeard’s Band.  She knows she has heard that before.  Yes!  There was a song by an elder elven bard in the Severin Forest about Redbeard’s Band.  Rowyn was just a child, but she can picture the grey-haired bard, strumming his mandolin and singing.  It was coming back to her.  If she concentrates for a while, she thinks she’ll be able to recall quite a bit about Redbeard's band.

“I have a separate assignment for Etherial, Alan, and Aronai, if you agree to it.  I would like to move you south and east of here, to investigate rumors of graverobbing and necromancy.  We are heading near there in the morning, perhaps you can accompany us.”  Etherial, Alan and Aronai agree.

“Are there any more questions?  If you accept this mission, we will go to Warden Ricsten and introduce you to him.  He said he may be able to equip you for the task.”


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"I for one, am inclined to accept this mission.  It sounds very worthwhile.  Tell me, are you able to offer any reward beyond what we might find in the ruins?  My professional needs are expensive, and I appologize, but I must be compensated for my time."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 13, 2004)

“Yes, I understand you will require funds.  Unfortunately, House Dharnan’s assets have been seized, and our funds are being depleted every day.  However, Warden Ricsten has offered to set you up with some equipment, and I can offer you 20 gp each out of my own purse, to help offset your expenses.  I hope this, along with the horses and dogs you’ve already received, will be enough to get you started.  When your mission is over, I will pay you 100 gp each, and possibly a bonus of up to 200 gp each depending on the quality of the information you retrieve for us.”


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert blushes a bit when Brenin mentions looking for people with great potential. _Me ? Really ?_ 

He's not sure he can trust Brenin Dharnan but the offer is intriguing. Besides, the temple leader had ask them to investigate the wilderness north. It seems like he could kill two birds with one stone. 

"I'm interested but I have a few questions. First, is that mercenary band, Redbeard’s Band, the former rulers of Linace ? I'm not sure I'm following you. Second, do you have any idea if the keep is occupied ? By orcs or hobgobelins perhaps ? And finally, you said that warden Ricsten could provide us with some equipment ... What's his link to this whole affair ? He's a friend of yours ?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 14, 2004)

“Yes, Filbert Wateryfoot.  Redbeard was the king of Linace.  Stories of Redbeard’s Band have passed into local lore.  You may have heard some stories yourselves.  But few know that early in their careers they set up their own small kingdom, with Redbeard as king.  About the keep itself, I know little.  I don’t even know where it is, exactly.  You will have to search the forest for it.  Lord Ricsten was a trusted friend and servant of my brother, the late Duke Randal.  His family has been in service to our family for centuries, and can be trusted to keep this mission, and our involvement, secret.  As the Warden of Carodan, Ricsten will have a better idea than me of what you can expect to find in the area around the keep.”


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Very well.  I accept your mission.  I would have you know that I would function more effectively in your service if I could get some assistance copying some spells I have acquired.  If this is something you can help me with, it would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 14, 2004)

While something about the older man's words seemed fishy to Dunathar, the promise of twenty coins in his purse before he left the table stayed his tongue for the moment.

_~Plenty of time to tell the others once they have parted ways with us...~_

"Aye, I'm in as well, and it is good to know that you are open to sharing the "wealth" of things with us."

Having spoken his peace and settling things for the moment, Dunathar leans back in his seat and listens to the others talk shop around him. Keeping an eye on all three of the strangers while they talk.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bert*

"Alright, I'll accept to help you and investigate that keep. After all, it was the will of Fharlanghn that guided your hand when you send that message telling me to come to Carodan. But take note that while I accept to help you in this case, I'm not your 'agent', yet. I will not make any oaths or sign any contrats tying me to you or house Dharnan." He smiles after saying this proclamation. "Nothing personal, of course, it's just that a priest of Fharlanghn can't be bound to only one place or idea."


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon reveals a subtle grin and looks across the table.  "I've been searching for a means to test my abilities.  Count me in."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 15, 2004)

Brenin looks pleased that you’ve agreed.  He seems a little disturbed by Bert’s statement, and looked like he's about to say something about it, but decides not to.  He pulls out a small bag and you hear the soft clink of gold as he places it on the table.  “Good, we’re agreed then.  That’s 20 gp for each of you.  Manzanita, I think Ricsten will be able to help you with your spells.  Shall we head to the Warden now then?”

The sun is setting as you step outside the Slashing Sword and begin to make your way through Carodan.  Rowyn had explored a little earlier, and had a good idea of Carodan’s layout and the location of the Warden’s house, but Mandar leads the group away from the main streets and through mostly deserted back alleys.  As you turn a corner, Alyssa spots a figure hidden in the shadows.  Seeing Alyssa spot him, the figure steps out from the shadows.  Alyssa recognizes him as the young half-orc with the throwing knives from the Slashing Sword.  [Alyssa's on a roll with the Spot checks!]  Mandar nods at the half-orc, and follows him into a shadowy niche.  Those without darkvision or low-light vision are momentarily blind.  Those who can see see that you are led through an open secret doorway, which the half-orc closes behind you.  A door in front of you opens, spilling light into the narrow stone corridor.  Brenin speaks briefly with a guard, who lets you all through, into a stone hall.

This is the Warden’s home.  It’s simply furnished, with most of the walls and floors being bare stone.  The Warden is apparently not one for much pomp and circumstance.  Mandar guides you down a hallway to a pair of large double doors.

Inside is a large stone chamber, sparsely decorated but still impressive.  Sitting at a large table set with some food and drink is an imposing figure in a dark blue cape.  This must be the Warden.  He looks like a very calm, capable commander.  Sitting next to him is an elderly gentleman in his sixties.  They rise up when you enter.

“Hello Brenin.  These are the people you spoke of?  Greetings.  I am Warden Ricsten, and this is my aide Kestilin.  I understand you’re heading into the wilderness?  I’ve offered to help, but I’m not sure what kind of help you need. Is there anything I can help you with?  Anything you need?”


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita bows slightly.  "Ah, yes sir.  I am a wizard, and I was told you might be able to supply some materials for me to copy some new spells into my spellbook.  These additional spells would make me a more useful companion in the wilderness."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2004)

Opening the bag, Dunathar quickly counts out the twenty gold coins that belong to him, and place them in his belt purse.

_~That is more like it, the feel of a full purse on your hip, and the chance to make even more coming your way. The clan will think a right fine tale when I return to tell it to them...~_

Standing up with the others, and following them to meet the "Warden", Dunathar waits until the elf had requested the materials to scribe the spells from the brigand's spellbook.

_~Still just don't see why she just doesn't keep that blamed book as a spare...~_

While the warden considered her request, Dunathar thought that perhaps something a little easier to come by might be located for him.

"I could use some bolts for me crossbow, as well as some rations for the road."


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 15, 2004)

Devan asks how long before the group leaves, assuming he has the time he will ask Dunathar to go with him for so information.

"Dunathar, I'm going to the Warehouse district to find some information on someone I'm looking for, would you like to come with me?

If not Devan will still go, He will inform the party of his intentions.  He will then go to the warehouse district and try and find the silient traders house.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 16, 2004)

Kestilin whispers in Warden Ricsten’s ear before bowing to you and leaving the room.  Ricsten nods.  “Wizardry is an expensive undertaking, but we will be able to help you.  But first, let me tell you a little about the wilderness.”

“The wilderness between Shillen and Goruka, is an untamed land, filled with hills and forest.  The forest you seek is overgrown, and thick with underbrush.  You will need full body armor to get through the underbrush without harm.  If you have no armor, or partial armor like chain shirt, you will need to wear explorer’s outfits.  There are three ways to your destination I see.  You could head straight northwest, making your way around, over or through the hills and forests.  Or you could follow the Trade Road north and then head west.  Or you could head west along the border, and then north into the wildlands.  The Trade Road is mostly empty in the day, but our rangers say there is heavier traffic at night.  Gorukan scouting parties, and their agents, will be near.  Heading west along the border may be safer, but the bandits and brigands may cause you problems.  Heading straight through the wilderness is the most direct route, but there are many dangers there, especially tribes of murderous humanoids.  Any way you go, know that there are forces amassing in Goruka.  We feel they may march any day.”

Brenin joins in.  “The faster you go and come back, the better for all of us.  House Dharnan is in a precarious position.  Lady Dharnan is heading… is heading west out of Mintra with our remaining troops, those loyal enough to the cause of good to continue serving without pay.  It will be difficult for them, with limited food and supplies.”

“Aye, it will be difficult for all of us.  Here are some supplies for you now.  Please take what you need.”

Kestilin returns, followed by two soldiers struggling with a heavy wood chest.  

Inside the chest are:
Dagger (1 lb) x4
Longsword (4 lb) x2
Composite Longbow (3 lb)
Arrows (20) (1 lb) x2
Bolts (10) (1 lb) x2
Chain Shirt (25 lb)
Buckler, Small (2.5 lb)
Buckler (5 lb)
Lantern, Bullesye (3 lb)
Lantern, Hooded (2 lb)
Oil (1 lb) x20
Tent (20 lb) x3
Tent, small (10 lb)
Torches (1 lb) x40
Healer’s Kit (1 lb) x2 
Explorer’s Outfit (8 lb) x6
Explorer’s Outfit, Small (4 lb) x2
Antitoxin (- lb)
Spell-writing supplies (- lb) (for 2 spell pages, or 1 1st-level spell)


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dunathar - Dwarven "Finder"*



			
				Hurricain said:
			
		

> Devan asks how long before the group leaves, assuming he has the time he will ask Dunathar to go with him for so information.
> 
> "Dunathar, I'm going to the Warehouse district to find some information on someone I'm looking for, would you like to come with me?
> 
> If not Devan will still go, He will inform the party of his intentions.  He will then go to the warehouse district and try and find the silient traders house.




Glancing up from the open chest and to Devan, Dunathar tried to hide his surprise at Devan's request.

_~Well, the night is young, and I seem to be on a roll so far...~_

"Aye, I'll go with ye, just give me a moment to collect me some of these supplies."

As the others eye them, Dunathar reaches in and takes what he thinks he will need before waiting at the door for Devan.

_(OOC: Dunathar takes the following items for himself: 10 bolts, 1 explorer outfit, 1 dagger and the antitoxin)_


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita takes an explorer's outfit & the spell-writing materials.  "I am interested in the long sword and composite bow.  I am proficient in these weapons, although I have not had the resources to purchase them for myself.  Does anyone else lay claim to them?"

"Thank you Warden, for this equipment.  We shall put it to good use.  Let us discuss our route.  Personally, I would prefer the trade road.  I look forward to doing some damage to the forces of Goruka sooner than later."

_OOC:: Manzanita may want other stuff as well.  I need to revisit her encumbrance situation._


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon eyes one of the longswords and picks it up.  Getting a feel for its balance, he says, "I'd like this item and nothing more, if no one objects."  Adromon holds off on speaking of a preferred destination.  He won't vote unless it's necessary to determine the most popular route.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 17, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert takes a small explorer's outfit, one dagger, the other 10 bolts, an healer's kit, the hooded lantern and some oil (2). Examining the fabric of the explorer's outfit, he says : "No doubt this will protect me better from the underbrush than my old travelling clothes. It's definitely heavier and not as confortable though." Putting his backpack on his shoulders, he adds: "Ouf, this his heavy ... I hope we get there fast."

Bert puts his pack back on the floor and turns toward the warden. "I also thank you Warden. I wonder, do you have any idea what awaits us at the keep ? Is it occupied ? And ... those Goruka scouts and agents, are they attacking travellers from Shillen on the road ? They are nothing more than bandits if they do that."

"As for our way, I also prefer the trade road but not for the same reason. We'll go faster and I'm actually hoping we can _avoid_ a few dangerous encounters. Gorukans, or whatever they call themselves, are not savages after all." It's also the best place to start gathering information for the temple but Bert doesn't mention that.

OOC : Filbert is now under medium encumbrance (Filbert feels like Sam  ).


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 17, 2004)

OOC : Just to help, here's what's left (assuming Manzanita didn't take the weapons she talked about):

Dagger (1 lb) x3
Longsword (4 lb)
Composite Longbow (3 lb)
Arrows (20) (1 lb) x2
Chain Shirt (25 lb)
Buckler, Small (2.5 lb)
Buckler (5 lb)
Lantern, Bullesye (3 lb)
Oil (1 lb) x18
Tent (20 lb) x3
Tent, small (10 lb)
Torches (1 lb) x40
Healer’s Kit (1 lb) 
Explorer’s Outfit (8 lb) x4
Explorer’s Outfit, Small (4 lb)

Adromon should take an explorer's outfit too.


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 17, 2004)

Devan smiles at Dunathar's request. 

Devan will take the Chain shirt and the composite longsword.

Then he will leave with Dunathar.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

Dunathar:  



Spoiler



Dunathar’s always appraising the value of things, and he’s surprised that Brenin and Ricsten are giving them so much without asking for anything in return.  Bert even told Brenin that he won’t commit to anything, which Brenin seemed to have no problem with!  And from the sound of things, House Dharnan doesn’t even have enough money to pay their own troops.  Brenin seems to know the group isn't that powerful or capable (at least not yet).  With the value of equipment and gold they've offered, they could have hired a more capable group.  Or they could have hired a whole bunch of mercenaries.  Heck, Ricsten’s got the whole garrison at his disposal!  If he used his own troops, he wouldn’t have to pay them anything!


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

Devan takes the chain shirt and the composite longbow, and leaves with Dunathar.  They reverse their course, passing the guards along the way, and return to the back alley behind the Warden’s house.  Twilight has set on Carodan and the streets are filled with shadow.  Street lanterns give some illumination, but there are plenty of gaps between them.  Lagren, the barkeep, had said the Silent Traders had an unmarked guildhouse in the warehouse district, but where would it be?

In the distance, you see a group of three figures who you think you recognize.  They’re too far away to see clearly in the twilight, but there’s a tall, heavy human male, a human female carrying a longspear, and a small, robed gnomish woman.  Glendrake, Thevin, and Mavdeno from the caravan!  They are still far away, and while you guess they’ve probably seen you, they probably don’t recognize you.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 18, 2004)

Warden Ricsten grins widely at Manzanita’s eagerness to engage the enemy.  “We could always use people like you in the military!  But don’t be too hasty to attack anyone you see in the wilderness.  These are advance scouts and Gorukan special forces, not your average footsoldiers.  They specialize in subterfuge.  Ambushes and the like.  They will probably guess you are working for us, and will be treated as the enemy.”

"As to what’s in the keep, I don’t know.  I have no knowledge of the keep.  We’ve had no reason to explore that forest.  But I can tell you what we’ve encountered in similar forests here.  The most dangerous natural creatures are bears, spiders, snakes, boars, wolves and wolverines.  There are also orcs, goblinoids, gnolls, ogres and trolls.  And ghouls as well."

"As to the Gorukans themselves, no I guess they are not savages.  They are humans and humanoids after all.  But with the brutality of their invasion forces, and the devastation they have wrought, and the lives they have taken, frankly I don't see what difference it makes whether they are 'savages' or not."   Warden Ricsten's jaw sets grimly for a moment, before relaxing back into his usual calm demeanor.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will help herself to a longsword and the long composite bow.  She will also take bullseye lantern and 10 flasks of oil.  "Trolls, eh?" she mumbles.  "Oil we will need."  Then more loudly.  Thank you, warden.  We will discuss, and probably set out in the morning.  Can you provide us with a map, so we'll know where to head into the woods?"  

To the others, "Any more thoughts on our direction.  I doubt we will be able to avoid Gorukan scouts, given the size of our company and our horses.  Danger lurks in every direction, but perhaps the bandits would make easier foes.  I have no love for them either."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2004)

As Devan and Dunathar left out of the meeting to begin Devan's errand, something kept gnawing at Dunathar's subconscious.

_~Why would they offer so much to us? Is there still more that we are not being told? Well, they will not be tricking me at the end of the day...~_

Looking over to the silent human at his side, Dunathar was about to ask him his thoughts on the matter when he saw Glendrake, Thevin, and Mavdeno ahead of them.

His other question forgotten, he asked the obvious one instead.

"What do ye think they be doin' out here?"


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 19, 2004)

"Not sure, but lets find out."  Devan walks up to the familar trio.  "Hello there we meet again, it's I Devan and my friend Dunathar."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 20, 2004)

"Hello.  Me? I'm... wait, what are _you _ doing here?  You're not working for me anymore, right?  Darien said he needed to hire replacements for you.  What do you want?"

Glendrake peers suspiciously at Devan and Dunathar.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 21, 2004)

"Yes, Manzanita.  Here is the map our scribe has prepared.  The X is the location we believe Linace Keep is located.  The map is fairly accurate.  Or at least as accurate as any map of the wilderness can be, I suppose."   

Ricsten puts a scroll-sized map on the table in front of you.

OOC:  Scale is about 1"=10 miles


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 21, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Whew.  It sure would save time to take the road a bit.  It would be tough going, especially on horseback to go through the woods the whole way."


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 21, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert tries to get around the big people to see the map. When he finally does so, he chimes in. "Interesting ! I'm assuming those green circles are woods, right ? I've always love maps ... Aren't they're great ? Wonderful things, full of informations ... but anyway, I disgress. I propose two paths. The first is a 'fast' one, using the trade road and avoiding the woods, like so." Bert's finger moves on the map following the 'blue' path (see below). "The danger here is the Gorukans, if they are really attacking travellers from Shillen. We might indeed appear suspicious once we leave the road." He takes a short pause. "The second path I'm proposing is a more secret and less obvious path. Something like this." Bert traces an other path with his finger, the 'red' one. "The woods would protects us from 'civilized' dangers but we might get lost and who knows what we'll encounter there ?"

"I would take the fast way, but I'm not alone here. Anybody has more suggestions ?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 21, 2004)

"Aye,"  says Ricsten.  "The forests are not too difficult to travel through if you stick to the game trails.  If you leave the game trails, the going will be a bit slower.  Most of these forests have a thick layer of undergrowth.  You'll need those explorer's outfits to protect yourselves from brambles and such.  Horses and dogs, with their natural armor, can get through most places, even the undergrowth.  Of course there are some areas with thicker growth or other obstacles that make it more difficult to pass through, but you'll be able to make decent time through most of the forest.  You would go faster if you skirted the forests, but you'll be more visible.  Both forest and open ground have their advantages and disadvantages."

"Another way is heading west and then north, travelling along the Prin River valley.  That will put you furthest from most Gorukan patrols, but your journey will be longer." 

"By the way, the Prin River feeds into the Krin River.  That's where the Rillathane Bridge is."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dunathar*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> "Hello.  Me? I'm... wait, what are _you _ doing here?  You're not working for me anymore, right?  Darien said he needed to hire replacements for you.  What do you want?"
> 
> Glendrake peers suspiciously at Devan and Dunathar.




Hoping that his companion has something clever up his sleeve, Dunathar looks to the buildings around him then back to the quasi-startled trio.

"Well, as it is our first night in town, we're out taking it all in."

That said, Dunathar looks to Devan to allow him to wrap things up.

_ooc: Dunathar's not exactly a people person Devan...sorry_


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"It looks like the distance as the crow flies is only about 30 to 40 miles.  We could make that in one day on a trail.  It might be nice to only have to camp once before we get there.  What if we took the trade route at first, claiming to be troll hunting for the rewards if we encounter Gorukan patrolls.  Even they probably have no love of wandering trolls, and might not molest us.  Then we could cut into the woods before nightfall, camp, and be there the next day."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry, forgot I shrunk the map down a little before posting.  The distance as the crow flies is 50 miles.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "What if we took the trade route at first, claiming to be troll hunting for the rewards if we encounter Gorukan patrolls.  Even they probably have no love of wandering trolls, and might not molest us."




Ricsten looks at Kestilin, then back at Manzanita.  "That's a very clever plan.  But my aide Kestilin has a theory."

"Yes," says Kestilin. "The Gorukans invade with trolls.  And giants, ogres, orcs, bugbears, hobgoblins, goblins...  I have a theory that these creatures come from this wilderness area, and that Goruka has made pacts with the various tribes of monstrous creatures there.  We have no proof of this though."

Ricsten nods.  "That's why we're hunting them so fiercely.  We're cutting down their numbers before they invade."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"It seems we are better off avoiding the trade road.  Let's follow the game trails.  Any last advice?"

_OOC:  These decisions tend to take a long time in PbP.  If someone has a strong opinion on a different plan, Manzanita will go along.  Otherwise, lets get moving._

"I do want to sell my barding before we leave, to keep my horse at top speed.  I wouldn't mind spending some time on my spellbooks as well.  Does anyone else have any last errands, or are you ready to go in the morning?"


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 23, 2004)

Devan can't help but hide his smile when he hears his friends response.  He then looks up to the group.

"We are out looking for a certain place, I have seek information from this particular group."  _I hope this goes well._  "The Silent Traders, do you know of this group?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 23, 2004)

Dunathar notes a subtle change come over Glendrake at the mention of the Silent Traders, though Devan does not.

"And what business would you have with the Silent Traders?" Glendrake asks.

Mavdeno is studying Devan and Dunathar carefully.  Thevin shifts her grip on her spear.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 23, 2004)

"Still, its an interesting gambit,"   Ricsten says.  "I wonder what Goruka's scouts would do if they thought you were bounty hunters?  I don't think many bounty hunters have been attacked, though several of our patrols have."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 23, 2004)

As Glendrake stiffens slightly at the mention of the Silent Traders, Dunathar's eyes shift over to where Thevin's hands tighten their grip on her spear.

Playing it off as best he can, Dunathar waits to see how Glendrake will react to Devan's explanation, but if he sees Thevin make any threatening moves, he will draw his blade and defend himself and Devan as best he can.


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 24, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Dunathar notes a subtle change come over Glendrake at the mention of the Silent Traders, though Devan does not.
> 
> "And what business would you have with the Silent Traders?" Glendrake asks.
> 
> Mavdeno is studying Devan and Dunathar carefully.  Thevin shifts her grip on her spear.





"You know of the Silent Traders?  I need information on a certain person that I'm looking for and I think they might be able to help."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 24, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"So I think it is settled.  We will stick to the game trails.  If we encounter a Gorukan patrol that we do not think we can take, we will say we are bounty hunters.  Not far from the truth.  Thank you for your aid, Ricsten.  I will now return to the Inn to work on my spells."

Then to Alyssa.  "Can you assist me in selling my barding while I study?  I would be very much in your debt."  Manzanita will then retire to her room, if no one has anything more to say.  She will attempt to transcribe _Magic missile_ to her spellbook.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 24, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> "You know of the Silent Traders?  I need information on a certain person that I'm looking for and I think they might be able to help."




"Answer the question boy, what _business_ do you have with the Silent Traders.  Or stop wasting my time."  Glendrake looks very low on patience.


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 24, 2004)

Devan looks surprised at Glendrake's demand but nonetheless stands tall.

"I need information on a man named Shadow, that is it."


----------



## mpickett81 (Jan 25, 2004)

Adromon nods his head at the decision.  He certainly prefers the game trails to staying on the main road.  "We should leave as soon as possible."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 25, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Devan looks surprised at Glendrake's demand but nonetheless stands tall.
> 
> "I need information on a man named Shadow, that is it."




"Ah.  You _need_ information on someone named Shadow, eh?  I thought you said you had _business_ with the Silent Traders.  You _do_ know that The Silent Traders is a merchant guild, not some sort of public information bureau, right?  Get lost, kid."  Without another word, Glendrake walks off.

Mavdeno smiles at Devan in a motherly sort of way before continuing on.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 25, 2004)

_~Why that arrogant prigg...~_

As they begin to walk off, Dunathar keeps his hand near his sword just in case Glendrake's disposition turns sour once more.


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 26, 2004)

Devan lets out a long sigh, then looks over to Dunathar.

"Sorry, I wasted your time.  I'm just trying to do a favor a friend asked.  Well, I guess we should get back with the group.  Thanks for coming though. 

Devan looks up to the sky with a small frown upon his face.

" Ah, mabey his right, I am just a kid, Heck I have only been away from my farm for just a little while now........Oh , well.  So, ready to go now?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 26, 2004)

The rest of the group bids Warden Ricsten and his aide Kestilin goodnight.  They leave the Warden's house, and head out into the night.

OOC: Is everyone going to the Slashing Sword?


----------



## silentspace (Jan 26, 2004)

Those who return to the Slashing Sword find it filled to capacity with revelers.  Most of the crowd is soldiers, mercenaries, and laborers.  Mostly humans, elves and dwarves, but also a fair number of half-orcs, gnomes and halflings.  Lagren the barkeep is busy with a swarm of dwarven stoneworkers clamoring about the bar.  Two performers have set up at opposite ends of the tavern, one a singing human, the other a gnome with a bongo drum.  You also see Darien and the other caravan guards here, enjoying themselves.


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 27, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> You also see Darien and the other caravan guards here, enjoying themselves.



OOC : Does that include caravan drivers ?


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 27, 2004)

*Bert*

Seeing that most of the group is in favor of the game trails, Filbert gives in. "Alright, we'll go through the woods. We must still be in our guard, however. The dangers of nature are as deadly as the Gorukans." Filbert remembers an encounter with a some wild boar ...

He heads for the slashing sword.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 27, 2004)

OOC:  Yes, that includes caravan drivers too.  Looks like the party will be resting in town for a couple days.  It will take Manzanita two days to write one first level spell into her book.  So let’s play a little loose with time.  If you just want to go to sleep and do something tomorrow (explore, investigate, shop…?), go ahead and post that.  We might have some asynchronous events being posted, but we’ll just have to deal with it!  

I think Zanock was going to meet Rangark on Sixth Day.  Thels is MIA now, but if he comes back, we can resolve that encounter offline (for now we can assume that he'll go alone and come back unharmed).


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita, not being particularly social, heads upstairs to study.  

_OOC:  She would be happy to leave in the morning; these spells aren't likely to get used anyway._


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert scans the crowd, looking for Mirena. _Probably alone again ... Poor girl._. Finaly seeing her in a corner, he goes to join her, with a big smile on his face. "Hi Mirena ! How are you doing ?" After exchanging a few pleasantries, Filbert turns the conversation toward his earlier meeting with Glendrake. "From what he told me, it doesn't seem like Glendrake is willing to lift your punishement. So, if you still wish to, perhaps it will be better if you accompagny me. It might be dangerous though, since we're planning on exploring an abandonned keep up north. But it'll probably turn out to be interesting ... Anyway, what do you doing ? Coming with us or staying with the caravan ?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2004)

Mirena is indeed separated from the rest of the caravan group when Filbert finds her.  She’s sitting at a small table, her pack by her chair.  She’s not alone however, she’s surrounded by a few male humans who are putting the moves on her.  She’s flirting back a bit, but when she sees Filbert her blue eyes light up and she goes over to him.

“You want me to come with you?  Really?”  She squeezes the little halfling tightly.  “Yes, I’ll come!  Thank you so much for taking me!  I promise I won’t let you down!  And I won’t be afraid of anything!”   Mirena takes Bert’s little hand and goes to tell the other caravan guards that she’ll be leaving the caravan and going with Bert.  They look a bit surprised, and also sad and regretful.  They wish her the best.

Mirena is giddy with excitement.  “What now?”


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 31, 2004)

*Bert*

"I guess we'll be leaving tomorrow morning. So if you need to prepare anything, we should do it now." He looks at Mirena's clothes. "They said the underbrush might be very heavy near the keep. Perhaps you should get some heavier fabric."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2004)

OOC: OK, looks like we want to leave in the morning  

--

Devan and Dunathar head back to the inn, disappointed and a little frustrated.  The Silent Trader's building was supposed to be easy to locate!  

--

Back at the Slashing Sword, Darien overhears Bert and Mirena talking.  "I haven’t had a chance to sell the bandit’s stuff yet.  How about we equip Mirena with the bandit's gear?"

--

OOC: Any final actions before leaving in the morning?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita, realizing she probalby won't have time to copy any spells, and not feeling the need of them immediately anyway, returns to the dining area.  She approaches Darien, in a lull in conversation.  "Where are you heading next?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Devan lets out a long sigh, then looks over to Dunathar.
> 
> "Sorry, I wasted your time.  I'm just trying to do a favor a friend asked.  Well, I guess we should get back with the group.  Thanks for coming though.
> 
> ...




Unsure of what to say to help Devan's feelings, Dunathar could only think of what his uncles had done for him when he was down on himself in his younger days.

"Screw that prig Devan, you did what you thought best. C'mon with me to the Sword, and I'll buy you a pint."

As they entered the bar, Dunathar ordered himself and Devan both a cold ale and looked for the others.

"Devan, if ye don't mind me askin', who was that Shadow fella you were lookin' for?"


----------



## Hurricain (Jan 31, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Devan, if ye don't mind me askin', who was that Shadow fella you were lookin' for?"




Devan takes the pint and drinks up.  "Well, all i know is that he is a theif who stole something from a friend of mine.  I was hoping to get more information on him. The Silent traders have a bounty on him.  Hopefully I'll have another chance."

Devan stays in the tavern with the members of the group and goes to sleep when they do, hopefully not too drunk.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2004)

"A thief eh? Then you should have told ol' sour puss that you wanted to help collect a bounty. Gold and the promise of keeping one's gold are two mighty useful tools."

As Devan finishes his ale, Dunathar will quickly finish his as well, as to not appear less of a drinker than his companion.

"Besides, you know what they say about thieves, the only good one is a dead one..."


_OOC: Dunathar will continue to chat with Devan for as long he is up to it. After Devan retires, Dunathar will do the same and ask the others in the morning where they are heading off too exactly..._


----------



## silentspace (Feb 2, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita, realizing she probalby won't have time to copy any spells, and not feeling the need of them immediately anyway, returns to the dining area.  She approaches Darien, in a lull in conversation.  "Where are you heading next?"




Darien replies "I'm continuing on into Goruka with Mr. Glendrake and the others.  Guard duty's not glamourous, but at least I can keep fighting the good fight.  You know, beat up on the bad guys!  A man's got to feel useful, you know?  At Mintra, with the Knights of Shillen, I did nothing but the occasional drills.  Drills!  Sitting around doing nothing while our enemies are gathering their forces for the next invasion!"

"I envy you.  Sounds like you might be doing something useful.  Did you meet your contact yet?"

At that moment there's a crash nearby, and you see a huge argument has erupted between House Hulvan's violet-cloaked men and Warden Ricsten's men.  The table House Hulvan's men had been sitting at has been knocked over and out of the way by the Warden's men.  They are all standing now, in each other's faces, although weapons have not been drawn.

"Say that again about Ricsten and I swear I'll throttle yer neck!"

"Afraid to hear the truth?  The creatures of the wilderness are not friends to Shillen, that is true.  But we don't know for sure that they are friends to Goruka.  Warden Ricsten's raids are doing nothing more then provoking the creatures of the wilderness to side with Goruka."

"Ye don't know what yer talkin' about ye ignoramus!  Besides, it don't matter much now, do it?  We've cleared out most of the wilderness, anyway, so it don't matter either way!  We're wiping 'em out!"

"Are you?  How do you know?  How do you know they haven't learned to avoid your patrols?  Or gone into hiding?  Or have gone north to seek refuge in Goruka?  You don't.  You're as dumb as you look.  Remember, House Hulvan rules the Duchy of Rogan now.  Rumor is Duke Hulvan is planning on replacing Warden Ricsten.  I hear he's not pleased with his methods, or with the assortment of dumb, blood-thirsty thugs he's hired.  I'm talking about you in case you're too stupid to realize it!"

Then the first punch is thrown.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2004)

Holding onto his second ale with a huge grin on his face, Dunathar looks over to Devan to see gauge how his new friend is taking in the scene.

"Get ready lad, I'm willing to bet you that you never thought about getting your knuckles dirty tonight."


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 3, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Back at the Slashing Sword, Darien overhears Bert and Mirena talking.  "I haven’t had a chance to sell the bandit’s stuff yet.  How about we equip Mirena with the bandit's gear?"



Bert smiles at this idea. "That would be great ! That is, if you don't mind parting with some of this stuff..."


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Then the first punch is thrown.



As long as they're only fighting with fists, Bert will let them settle this by themselves. He ducks, gets under the table and murmurs a short prayer (OOC : casting entropic shield). Filbert hopes this will keep him safe from thrown bottles and the like.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"You are continuing as a caravan guard, or are you acting directly against Goruka?  As for me, yes, I have met my contact."  She lowers her voice.  "My new employer is Brenin Dharnan.  Do you know him or his confederates Alana or Mandar?"

Manzanita glances at the row with arched brows.  She maneuvers her chair so that she can see anything coming her way.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 4, 2004)

*Rowyn, gnomish bard 1*

[Sorry for not participating recently. ] Rowyn is not at the tavern, so she can't participate (or not) in the row. She will spend the night at the temple in meditation and prayer, as will Sabala, and will meet the party outside the tavern early in the morning (7a, unless someone requests otherwise). She has no preference as to which way the group travels. [I have yet to update my character sheet, but if I have not yet said it, Rowyn will be taking some of the goods.]


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Adromon, psychic warrior 1*

Adromon has taken a seat in the corner of the main room.  He quietly reflects on the day, until he is disturbed by the unexpected brawl.  Unsure of what he can do to stop the situation, the quiet warrior approaches Manzanita (assuming the brawl doesn't obstruct his path).  "I hope you have some spell ready that can calm these soldiers, wizard... they should be saving their energy for the fight against Goruka, not bickering like goblins."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I have no such power.  Perhaps if someone hurried, they could find some figure of authority to stop this pointless conflict before it escalates."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 5, 2004)

Darien responds to Manzanita.  "I've committed myself to guard Glendrake's caravan to Goruka and back, so I'll be with them for a while."   He smiles wryly.  "You must've noticed he's not the nicest fellow to the guards, eh?  I think he has some noble blood in him.  Sure acts like it anyway.  Brenin Dharnan?  Yes, I think I've heard of him.  Randal's brother, wasn't he?  Yes, I remember.  Never met him, but I hear he's a great history buff, knows just about all there is to know about royalty and nobility.  I think he was writing a book on the Five Noble Families.  Word is he's a powerful wizard as well.  Alana I haven't heard of.  She's a Dharnan you say?  If she were a Dharnan I think I'd probably have heard of her, but the name doesn't ring a bell.  Mandar I know.  He's a good man.  Captain in House Dharnan's forces I think."

As the fight breaks out you see the seven violet-cloaked men are badly outnumbered.  There are scores of Ricsten's men in the tavern, although only about a nine are fighting, with a few more circling around the fringes punching or kicking as the opportunity presents itself.  Several party members are bumped and pushed around by the crowd.  They are quite close to the fight.

Bert ducks under a table and casts entropic shield.

Hulvan's men do pretty well, although if its through skill or luck it's hard to say.  A couple of Ricsten's men are knocked out.  Others start grappling.  Then Ricsten's guard, the one who threw the first punch, draws his sword.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 5, 2004)

Seeing steel being drawn, Dunathar's smile fades as he knows a friendly brawl is about to turn ugly. Looking over to Devan, Dunathar sets his mug down and speaks quietly to his companion.

"This is about to get bad, real bad."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2004)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  Is it after dark?  What is the light source(s) in the room?


----------



## silentspace (Feb 5, 2004)

Night has fallen.  As Manzanita looks around, she sees the tavern is lit with lanterns, spaced 30-40 feet apart.  The closest one is less then 10 feet from her.


----------



## Hurricain (Feb 5, 2004)

Devan listen's to his new friends advice about the fight.  Devan will just get out of the way, waiting to see what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"This is ridiculous.  Darien, I hope to continue this conversation later.  I can't bear to see the forces of Law bicker to the point of violence.  I'm leaving to try to find some help."

Manzanita will attempt to exit the Inn without getting into the paths of the combatants.  Once outside, she'll rush to The warden's offices to try to get find someone who can stop the fighting.  If she sees anyone else who might be able to help before she gets there, she will ask them.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 6, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "This is ridiculous.  Darien, I hope to continue this conversation later.  I can't bear to see the forces of Law bicker to the point of violence.  I'm leaving to try to find some help."
> 
> Manzanita will attempt to exit the Inn without getting into the paths of the combatants.  Once outside, she'll rush to The warden's offices to try to get find someone who can stop the fighting.  If she sees anyone else who might be able to help before she gets there, she will ask them.




OOC:  Maybe I didn't explain this well, but only a few seconds have passed.  One combat round, and we're at the beginning of the second.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 6, 2004)

*Bert*

Bert watches the fight from under the table. He gasps as one of Ricten's men draws a sword. _Why did they have to bring violence to this resting place of travellers ? I guess I should do something._ Filbert grabs his holy symbol and murmur a prayer to Fharlanghn. "O great Dweller on the Horizon, cloud these men's vision in order to clear up their minds." Suddenly, a thick mist spreads from under his table, blocking everybody's view. Filbert hopes this will stop or at least delay the fight.

OOC : casting Obscuring Mist


----------



## silentspace (Feb 6, 2004)

As Bert watches the first soldier draw steel from his position under the table, he grabs his holy symbol and calls out a prayer to Fharlanghn.  Obscuring Mist billows forth, spreading through the tavern.

As the mist envelopes the combatants, you hear a lot more steel being drawn.  Bert realizes that they are drawing their weapons because of his spell!  From the voices and sounds you know that Hulvan's men are holding their ground, thinking the Mist was cast by one of Ricsten's men.  And Ricsten's men are slowly backing away with their weapons in front of them, thinking the Mist was cast by one of Hulvan's.  You feel both sides are now on the defensive, readying attacks for an expected charge, and waiting apprehensively for further spells to be cast against them in the Mist.

Around you, chaos erupts throughout the tavern as people scramble to their feet, knocking over tables and each other as they move to exit the tavern and escape the Obscuring Mist.

As the Mist clears the tavern is an utter mess, with all the furniture knocked over and spilt drink and food everywhere.  The tavern is now virtually empty, and as the Mists clear those who hadn't left finally do.

Outside the crowd is orderly, and you quickly see why.  Many of the soldiers from the tavern are keeping a wary eye out for troublemakers.  They glare suspiciously at the party as you emerge into the night air, giving you a silent warning not to start any trouble.  

The crowd outside is much smaller then the number who were inside a minute ago, as many have gone home to their barracks or elsewhere.  None of the scuffling combatants are in sight.  The tavern is virtually empty except for the staff who have gone back in to clean up.  The crowd is slowly dispersing.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita returns, glad her errand was not needed.  She'll try to find Darien to continue her conversation.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 7, 2004)

Looking about, Manzanita spots Darien in the crowd.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Darien, I wanted to tell you that we plan to depart tomorrow morning on this mission for the Dharnans.  We are to investigate a ruined city NW of here.  I wish you luck on your trip to Goruka.  Be careful, & I hope we see you back here before too long."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2004)

Returning to the bar, Dunathar looks around at the chaos that the mist spell caused.

_~That was some ballsy casting by them to break this fight up, I'll give them that.~_

Walking over to where his table was, Dunathar picked it up from its side and replaced the chairs underneath it.

"Well, I'll be turning in. Someone give me a nudge in the morning."

That said, Dunathar enters the common room and settles in one of the empty cots and soons drifts off into a content slumber.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2004)

Darien smiles warmly.  Manzanita gets the feeling he's grown quite fond of her and the others, and is sorry to see them go.  "Aye, good luck to you!  Perhaps our paths will cross again!"

The tavern staff smiles appreciatively at Dunathar as he puts some of the furniture back.

*Sixth Day, Fire Week, Sheep Moon, 3872 AE * 
(12th day of the 8th Month, or Sheep 12)

Early the next morning everyone gathers at the Slashing Sword for breakfast.  Etherial, Alan and Aronai say their goodbyes to you.  They're off to meet Brenin, Alana and Mandar outside Warden Ricsten's house.  They're looking forward to investigating the rumors of zombies and skeletons to the southeast, and explain Brenin's suspicions that it is the work of Gorukan agents.  It seems battlefield graves from the previous invasions are being dug up.  They depart, hopeful that you will meet again someday.

The storms of the past couple days have passed, but there is the feeling of something hanging heavy in the air.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"OK.  Let's get started.  Let's take the game trails off the trade road as soon as we sight one.  Anyone want to scout ahead, or should we all travel as a group?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

Dunathar sips on his coffee as the others fill him in on their destination.

"I'll scout ahead. It will be nice change of pace from being on the back of that stupid horse of mine."


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 9, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert, mounted on his riding dog, seems in a good mood today. "Another day, another road ... I hardly add anytime to see Carodan but I can't complain, this is going to be exciting ! Don't you agree Mirena ?"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 9, 2004)

Gathering their mounts and gear, the group exits the northern gates of Carodan, leaving the relative safety of the walled town for the untamed wilderness beyond.  Mirena is mounted on one of the bandit's horses, and has some of the bandit's gear as well.  

[This is the day Zanock was to meet Rangark, one hour north of Carodan]


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Zanock, who missed the row the other day, because he grew tired of all the light and the human faces and went to sleep, seems eager to get on the road the next morning. "Sure, we move today. Zanock needs do something ahead on road. That a problem?"

OOC: Not taking any of the offered items, discarding them as useless.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 9, 2004)

Rowyn likewise is happy to be on the road again. After offering a prayer to Fharlanghn, she breaks fast with the others in the tavern. Sabala and Rowyn both look forward to the journey. [Still have not updated my character sheet . . . What's left? Rowyn would have taken what she wanted, and anything else no one else wanted, as long as it didn't cause encumbrance problems.]


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

The group travels along the Trade Road north of the city.  The terrain here is much hillier and forested then before.  Close to Carodan you pass some farming thorps that look to have been abandoned years ago.  These abandoned farms quickly decrease in number and soon disappear.   After travelling an hour north of the city, the countryside looks totally abandoned, with hardly any traces of civilization.  The Trade Road is in great disrepair, with no one around to maintain it.  The area is surrounded by tall grasses, rising 3-4 feet off the ground.

Not sure where Rangark meant, the group presses on.  Then off to your left, about 500 yards away, Dunathar spots a single orc step out from behind a tree.  He waves over at you, then turns around and disappears into the copse of trees behind him.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: How far from the others am I?


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> OOC: How far from the others am I?




OOC:  I figure if you're scouting you'd probablyl be about a hundred feet ahead.  Close enough for your mounted friends to charge in to your aid.  But it's up to you.  Does a hundred feet sound about right?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2004)

_OOC: Sounds fine to me.._

Unsure of what the strange orc might want, Dunathar looked once towards his approaching companions and began walking towards the quasi-hiding orc, drawing his short sword as he went.

_~What in the blazes is going on here...~_


----------



## silentspace (Feb 11, 2004)

Dunathar leads the group across the grass towards the copse of trees.  The little people, mounted on their riding dogs, can barely see over the grass.  They might not see much at all if they were on foot.

As the party approaches the tree line, another orc approaches, gesturing for you to halt.  He has a whispered conversation with the first orc, all the time glancing furtively at the party.  Then he steps forward and addresses the party.

“You all come with orc warrior?”  Turning to Zanock, he says “Do they come with you?  Follow you?”


----------



## Thels (Feb 12, 2004)

Switching to orcish, Zanock replies: "They're on the road to a place north of here. Since I already knew them and was heading for the same direction, I travelled with them. Not having plans myself, I'll travel with them unless I find me something better to do."

OOC: You might consider this poor bluffing, since Zanock did accept the job. He doesn't have much heart for it though, and wouldn't regret abandoning his task if something interesting crossed his path.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 12, 2004)

The orc nods at Zanock, and then escorts the party past the treeline, where Rangark is waiting.  The orc approaches Rangark and whispers in his ear.  Rangark nods and studies the party for a moment.

You are in a clearing in the trees standing in front of Rangark and the two orcs.  You don't think these two orcs were with Rangark when you encountered him earlier, though you didn't really get good looks at them.  In the distance you see some more orcs and their strange riding lizards.  You see at least five, but from the look of the campsite you suspect there are more.

Rangark replies to Zanock quietly, his gutteral voice speaking Orcish in his strange accent. Try as they might, the others cannot make out what Rangark says.



Spoiler



"Much killing-death in this land.  Shillen raiders kill many.  Raiders strong, attack with surprise, kill with no mercy.  Many hiding, try to flee, but cannot.  Shillen have too many eyes watching.  Need help removing Shillen eyes.  If you help, your fame spread in wild lands.  Many orcs without leaders.  You strong orc, become war leader, yes?  You help find Shillen eyes, prove yourself and Rangark help make you rich and powerful.  You help _destroy_ Shillen eyes, Rangark help you become great war leader.  Then you help Rangark with other things.  You strong orc.  But Rangark make you powerful orc.  Agree?  What your name?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita dismounts, and casually moves up nearer Zanock, attempting to appear to getting her horse better grass.  She speaks orcish and would be very interested in hearing what they are saying. (Listen +3)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2004)

While the orcs all begin conversing amongst themselves, Dunathar thinks about moving closer in to hear what they are saying, but opts to stay out of it instead recalling how when they last met no true harm was done.

However, his distance does not mean a lowering of guard as he keeps his blade drawn and his eyes on all the orcs as best he can.


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 13, 2004)

Adromon dismounts when they reach the clearing.  He is unfamiliar with the orc tongue, so he doesn't bother moving any closer to hear.  Frustrated at being led to this camp without any knowledge of what is going on, Adromon gets a frustrated look about him.  When Rangark finishes, he firmly states, "I think we'd all like to know what is going on here."


----------



## Thels (Feb 13, 2004)

Zanock ignores his companions for now as he rides up to Rangark, replying in orcish: "That sounds bad, brother. People dislike us. I'm Zanock, from the glands. Yes, I'm strong, but I want to travel and see the world, not just bickering at the same place. I'm willing to help your cause on my travels, but I do not know how to see the eyes of Shillen. Could you teach me that?"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 14, 2004)

Manzanita dismounts gracefully from Busephelous, guiding her horse forward towards a patch of grazing.  From her closer position, she's able to hear the exchange between Zanock and Rangark.  [Successful Bluff and Listen checks.]

Mirena looks over to Adromon with an expression of bewilderment on her face, as if to say she'd like to know what's going on too.

Rangark nods at Zanock, speaking in Orcish.  



Spoiler



"This serious, not bickering!  Eyes are scattered across the wildlands, but hidden well.  Secret places hard to see.  Zanock mix with human, can find human secrets easier than Rangark.  Help others escape from threat of Shillen.  And when new world come, Zanock be part!  But Rangark understand Zanock path elsewhere.  Good luck.  May many enemies fall before your blade!"



Rangark signals to the other orcs and they begin to withdraw.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

"I'll see what I can do. Travel well, brothers!" Zanock replies to the withdrawing orcs.

Mounting Piece of Meat, he looks back at the others as he rides back to the road. "Right, let's go!", he yells in common.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Very well." mutters Manzanita, remounting Busephelous.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 14, 2004)

*Bert*

Happy that this meeting didn't erupt into a fight, Bert quickly leads Braveheart away from the orcs.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

As everyone begins to pull away from the orc's talk, Dunathar glances once more at them all and then begins scouting out the road ahead for the group.

_~Well, I figure come night someone will tell me what that was all about...~_


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Adromon human psychic warrior 1*



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> "I'll see what I can do. Travel well, brothers!" Zanock replies to the withdrawing orcs.
> Mounting Piece of Meat, he looks back at the others as he rides back to the road. "Right, let's go!", he yells in common.




Adromon mounts Narthail, but doesn't move from his spot.   "You'd better explain what that was all about first."


----------



## Hurricain (Feb 14, 2004)

Devan just follows the group not fully understanding what just happened.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Zanock looks around at the questioner "You talking to me?"


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 15, 2004)

Adromon nods at Zanock, remaining stationary.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2004)

Rangark retreats with his orcs further into the small wood, and you lose sight of them as you exit the treeline.  The party is standing just outside of the wood, a few hundred yards away from the Trade Road, surrounded by the tall grass.

The copse of trees is only a few hundred feet across, and only a few miles north of Carodan.  It does not appear on the map given to you by Warden Ricsten.  If it weren't for the rolling landscape, you should be able to see Carodan from here.

Dunathar starts to scout towards the northwest, roughly following the path Bert traced with his finger on the map.  But he turns back as he hears the exchange of words between Adromon and Zanock, and sees that the party has stopped.  

Was this some sort of standoff between the big orc and the white-haired human wielding the big glaive?  He had not seen Adromon in combat yet, but he looked quite capable of holding his own.  

Mirena shifts uncomfortably in her saddle.  She opens her mouth as if about to say something, then shuts it again, watching quietly.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Adromon is correct, Zanock.  You are an orc, a race not normally friendly with the rest of our peoples.  And you are enganging in private conversation with other orcs of unknown intentions.  If you are to continue to travel with us, we must know we can trust you.  Please tell us your intentions and the nature of this discussion you had."


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

"Oke, oke!" Zanock replies grumpy, as he orders his mount to slowly ride back towards the road. "Those were my race people tell me about some your race people kill my race people. They ask Zanock help them kill some your race people. Zanock said go own way, but look for some your race people and kill they if they bad. Zanock go with you, not want with these own race people now."


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 17, 2004)

Accepting Zanock's response (after taking a moment to decipher his broken Common), Adromon smiles and spurs his steed, Narthail, back toward the road.  

_The orc is stubborn, but not unreasonable,_ he thinks to himself.
_Hopefully, we won't run into a problem like this again._


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"OK.  For now.  Let's keep moving.  I'll be happy to put those orcs behind us."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 17, 2004)

Seeing that the confrontation was over, and agreeing with Manzanita that they should put some distance between themselves and the orcs, Dunathar continues onward.

Dunathar leads the party off the Trade Road towards the forests to the northwest.  The gently rolling hills and dales are covered with wild, tall grass.  Dunathar keeps the party in the valleys to minimize their visibility while he scouts ahead, sometimes heading up the slopes to get a better look around.

As you move further off the road Bert studies the land for tracks.  He finds several tracks of small game animals, but other then that the land is relatively untouched, leading him to think that this part of the trip should be pretty safe.

But the group had only travelled a couple miles past Rangark's encampment when Dunathar raises his hand, stopping the party.

Dunathar was scouting around a hill when he spots another group of humanoids on horses rounding a hill nearby.  They are humans and half-orcs, mostly wearing studded leather with bows and axes.  They had not spotted Dunathar, but they are heading his way.  

There are two humans in front, wearing studded leather with bows and swords.  Behind them is a half-orc in scalemail, with bow and axe, followed by a human in robes with a staff, and a human in scalemail and morning star.  Bringing up the rear are three half-orcs in studded leather with bows and axes.  All are mounted on light horses.  

They are moving at a gallop, heading in the general direction of the party.  Dunathar can see that in only a few seconds, both sides will come upon each other.  They are currently 160 feet to the west of Dunathar.  The rest of the party is 100 feet to the southeast of Dunathar, and is not aware of the horsemen yet.

Dunathar has a surprise round.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

_~By the gods...there is no way I can alert the others...or can I...~_

Doing his best to imitate any kind of bird he can remember, Dunathar whistles into the wind, trusting that the sound will carry. While it is not the warning he hoped to give the others, it was the best he could think of under the circumstances.

_~Tonight at camp there is much to discuss for travelling in woods...~_


----------



## silentspace (Feb 18, 2004)

Dunathar whistles into the wind, imitating the sound of a bird.  [Modified untrained Bluff/Innuendo Check]

Hearing the sounds, everyone understands that Dunathar sees something.  Somehow, everyone is able to interpret the sounds and understand that Dunathar sees something potentially dangerous.  They also understand that it is heading this way, and will be here quickly. [Successful Sense Motive checks.]

The horsemen are now 80 feet away approaching Dunathar from the west.  They are still moving at a gallop (hustle).  They have not spotted Dunathar yet, and don't seem to have recognized Dunathar's bird sounds as unusual.  The party is 100 feet southeast of Dunathar.  People may take a surprise round action if they wish, but only Dunathar sees the approaching horsemen.  Dunathar may take another surprise round action.   

Bert, Rowyn, Alyssa and Manzanita now hear what they think are hoof beats approaching quickly.   

From what I understand, Dunathar is on foot and his horse Stupid (?) is with the party?

_Surprise Initiative_
Devan
Bert
Rowyn
Dunathar
Alyssa
Adromon
Zanock
Manzanita
Mirena


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will rein up her horse, and look around for a place to take cover, were she to dismount.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert moves to a nearby path of high herbs, dismounts and hides himself and Braveheart as best as he can.

OOC: I'm not sure he has the time to do all that but here you go.


----------



## Thels (Feb 18, 2004)

While staying mounted, Zanock draws his sword, wondering where the danger is.


----------



## Hurricain (Feb 18, 2004)

Devan well seek cover and dismount his horse, but somewhere his Bow can do the most damage from.  ( High ground or what not).


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 18, 2004)

Rowyn likewise will dismount and attempt to hide herself and Sabala.


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Adromon human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon will dismount and try to find a place to take cover with the others.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 19, 2004)

Dunathar raises his crossbow waiting for the horsemen to ride by as he wishes to see what their intent is. If he sees that they are hostile, he will take a shot at the robed rider, not trusting his apparent lack of armor.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2004)

*--Surprise Round--*

*Devan * spurs Bullseye and rides off to the side, finding cover behind the sloping ground.  He dismounts, peeking his head slightly up over the low hill to see what's coming.

*Bert* and *Rowyn* dismount where they are, concealing themselves in the tall grass.  They kneel down for even greater cover, and command their mounts to lie down also.  Both Braveheart and Sabala obey, sinking into the tall grass next to their masters. They hide, effectively gaining total concealment.

*Dunathar* stays hidden in the grass and raises his crossbow, readying a shot at the robed rider if they appear hostile.

*Alyssa* (autopilot) and *Adromon* follow Devan to the side.  Reaching cover, Adromon dismounts from Narthail.

*Zanock* remains mounted and draws his falchion, readying himself for whatever comes.

*Manzanita* spurs Busephelous and follows the others to the side, finding cover behind the sloping ground, and dismounts.  *Mirena* follows, and brings Dunathar’s horse Stupid with her.

The *horsemen* approach at a gallop, coming within twenty feet of Dunathar, but failing to spot him.  The horsemen pull up as they see Zanock, mounted with falchion drawn.  They seem momentarily unsure what to do upon seeing the lone orc.  Then one of the humans in front spots Devan peering down at them!  He points at the human archer, shouting “Ambush!”  

The riders spur their horses to attack, some heading towards Zanock, the rest heading towards Devan.

Zanock is 100 feet southeast of the riders, with Bert and Rowyn hidden in the grass nearby.  Dunathar is right by the riders, just twenty feet off to the side.  The rest of the party is 80 feet from the riders, and about 50 feet from Zanock.

*--Round 1--*

As the horsemen charge, Dunathar takes his readied shot at the robed human, hitting him solidly [with sneak attack damage!].  The robed human goes down.  The rest of the horsemen spot Dunathar, who finds himself suddenly alone, with hostile humans and half-orcs within striking distance.

Dunathar, Zanock and Devan have been spotted, and see what has happened.  The rest are hidden and can't see, though they can hear.

*Initiative*
Dunathar
_--pause--_
Devan
Bert
Half-orc horsemen (3)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes - down
Adromon
Zanock
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail
Human horsemen (2)
Human in scalemail
Mirena

Dunathar notices that several of the riders are covered in blood.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 19, 2004)

"This is ridiculous!" Rowyn mutters to herself. "If it wasn't for us, we probably wouldn't be in this battle." She will nonetheless start singing. During the song, she commands Sabala to stay and attack only if threatened.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 19, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will prepare the materials for her sleep spell, then raise herself up slowly.  When she can see the enemy, she will cast her spell, attempting to catch as many as possible in the radius, preferably, the half-orc horsemen.


----------



## Hurricain (Feb 19, 2004)

_I have to help Dunathar._                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Devan quickly surveys the situation and shoots at the nearest person from Dunathar.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 19, 2004)

As the robed man falls, Dunathar does not allow himself the luxury of thinking that he might have shot in err.

_~There will be time to atone with the Maker if I did later...~_

Knowing he will never get another shot in time, Dunathar draws his blade and places his back against any cover he can.

"Ye may take me, but by the Maker, more will go before me..."


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Adromon human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon isn't sure what to make of this.  _Do we even know if they are really enemies?_
Not one to back down from a fight, Adromon draws his glaive and moves toward the attackers.
[Adromon's general tactic will be to use his weapon's reach in conjunction with the Stand Still feat to keep enemies at bay.]


----------



## silentspace (Feb 20, 2004)

*--Round 1 (cont)--*

*Devan* wonders if the horsemen would be attacking if they hadn’t spotted him peeking out at them.  But seeing Dunathar in danger, he pushes the thought from his mind and focuses on helping his friend.  Devan remains where he is, at the crest of the hill where he has cover from the sloping ground.  He sights the horseman closest to Dunathar.  It’s a human in scale mail, who is just 20 feet from the dwarf.  Devan’s arrow flies true, striking the rider square in the chest.  The human grimaces in pain but remains on his horse.

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
_--pause--_
Bert
Half-orc horsemen (3)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes - down
Adromon
Zanock
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail
Human horsemen (2)
Human in scalemail
Mirena

OOC: Just a small update.  Feel free to change/update your actions if you haven't acted yet (although I don't think this post changes anything).


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 20, 2004)

[small update]
Before moving forward, Adromon turns to Rowyn, "Perhaps your silver tongue would serve us best in finding out just why these warriors attacked us.  We did appear to be waiting in ambush."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 20, 2004)

post deleted

I was going to say Adromon looks around but can't see Rowyn, but maybe by the time he acts he can.

Rowyn (and Bert) are hiding in the grass near Zanock, about 50 feet away from Adromon and the others.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 21, 2004)

[I'm changing my post, so disregard my previous.]

Hearing sounds of combat, Rowyn begins singing. _I wonder who called the ambush,_ she thinks to herself. She commands Sabala to protect any in the party (herself included) who is threatened, but remains crouched and concealed in the grass in hopes that she will not be drawn into combat.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 21, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert draws his crossbow and loads it. While doing that, he looks around nervously and murmurs to Rowyn. "Who started this ? I hope Dunathar didn't do anything foolish ... Do you have any ideas on what we should do ?"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 22, 2004)

*--Round 1 (cont)--*

*Filbert* readies his crossbow, peeking his head up over the grass to get a better look.  He murmurs to Rowyn "Who started this ? I hope Dunathar didn't do anything foolish ... Do you have any ideas on what we should do ?"

The *half-orcs in studded leather* shout “We’ll take the dwarf!”  They move to surround Dunathar with their horses, then dismount.  They circle Dunathar at fifteen to twenty feet, brandishing their axes, preparing to charge the dwarf on foot.

*Rowyn*, hearing the sounds and shouts, wonders who called the ambush.  She keeps herself and Sabala crouched and concealed, hoping not to be drawn into combat.

*Alyssa* (autopilot) draws her bow as she moves forward to stand by Devan.  Sighting one of the half-orcs surrounding Dunathar, she fires, but misses.

The *human in robes * is down.

*Adromon* looks around for Rowyn, hoping she will find a diplomatic solution to this crisis.  He can’t see her.  Turning his attention back to the battle, he sees that one of the half-orcs who had moved forward to surround Dunathar was now within striking distance if he charged.  But the half-orc had dismounted, leaving his horse in a position to protect himself from a charge (and give him cover from missiles).  Adromon takes a double move down the hill, placing himself just outside glaive reach of two of the half-orcs.

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Bert
Half-orcs in studded leather (3)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes - down
Adromon
_--pause--_
Zanock
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail
Humans in studded leather (2)
Human in scalemail
Mirena


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 23, 2004)

During her song, she conveys to Filbert, "I have no idea what's going on. I don't know what to do, but I'm going to try to stay out of it."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 24, 2004)

*--Round 1 (cont)--*

*Zanock* (autopilot) charges into battle, spurring Meat towards one of the half-orcs surrounding Dunathar.  Swinging his falchion two-handed, Zanock connects, separating the orc’s head from the rest of his body.

*Manzanita* reaches into her pouch for some spell components as she moves forward until she can see over the crest of the hill.  She sees that the two remaining half-orcs surrounding Dunathar are too spread out to target effectively without affecting her companions.  She casts her spell instead on the remaining four (two humans in studded leather, half-orc in scale mail, human in scale mail).  The two humans in studded leather and the half-orc fall off their horses, asleep.  As they hit the ground, Manzanita sees there are arrows sticking out of both of the human’s backs.

The *half-orc in scalemail* and both *humans in studded leather* are down.

The *human in scale mail* speaks magical words.  Mists surround the human, spreading out and obscuring the battle area.  All of the horsemen are now concealed, except for one half-orc in studded leather, just outside of Adromon’s glaive range.  Dunathar and Zanock are also now covered by the mist.

*Mirena* readies her crossbow and moves next to Manzanita.  She targets the half-orc remaining outside the mist, but misses. 

*Initiative*
_--pause--_
Dunathar
Devan
Bert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 unharmed)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes - down
Adromon
Zanock
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (asleep)
Humans in studded leather (2 asleep)
Human in scalemail
Mirena


----------



## Hurricain (Feb 24, 2004)

Devan looks for his next target and shoots.  If he cannot find anyone then he will try to move where he can see an enemy or ready an action, til he does.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 24, 2004)

*Rowyn, female gnomish bard*

Rowyn will remain hidden and continue singing.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita frowns.  "Ware!  There may be more archers on the other side of the hill!" 

If possible, Manzanita will stay concealed and move up the hill to where she could look over it.  She assumes the arrows came from behind the enemy.  If movement in that direction cannot be done with concealment, she will simply move away from Mirena & Rowyn, since they could become targets.  She will have her long composite bow ready.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 25, 2004)

*Bert*

Bert crouches and advances slowly and as silently as possible toward the sounds of battle.


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 26, 2004)

Adromon stays 15ft away from the half-orc that remains outside of the mist and readies his glaive.  
"C'mon half breed, show me your mettle."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 27, 2004)

*--Round 2--*

*Dunathar* (autopilot) Takes a double move out of the mist.

*Devan* sees that all of his targets are now hidden inside the mist, except for one half-orc.  It’s one of the half-orcs who had surrounded Dunathar.  Devan releases his arrow, which just misses the orc by the breadth of a finger!

*Filbert* starts to move forward towards the mist, keeping his head low under the tall grass and trying not to disturb the grass too much.  Not sure how to command Braveheart to follow while crouching low, he tells the dog to “Stay” instead.  Braveheart obeys.

The exposed *half-orc in studded leather* sees that he’s the only one outside of the mist.  Calling his horse, he moves inside of the mist, where you quickly lose sight of him.

*Rowyn* continues to sing.  She hears Filbert tell Braveheart to “Stay”, but doesn’t hear anything else.

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
_--pause--_
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena


----------



## mpickett81 (Feb 27, 2004)

[OOC: Seeing as how the half-orc fled into the mist, I'm assuming I can change my action for my turn.]
Adromon isn't happy with the situation.  The mist provides too much concealment to make use of his glaive at the range the weapon requires.  Instead, he draws his longsword and large steel shield and slowly enters the mist, hoping to get lucky and find one of his enemies.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 27, 2004)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Adromon isn't happy with the situation.  The mist provides too much concealment to make use of his glaive at the range the weapon requires.  Instead, he draws his longsword and large steel shield and slowly enters the mist, hoping to get lucky and find one of his enemies.




Adromon moves into the mists and listens for the sounds of his opponents.  He knows that most of them should be asleep.  He hears several horses neighing and stamping their feet.  And he hears the sounds of one person moving about in metal armor, near the position he last saw the human in scale mail.  He doesn't hear anyone else.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 1, 2004)

*--Round 2 (cont)--*

*Alyssa Moonshadow* (autopilot) readies an arrow for the first opponent who comes in sight.

*Adromon* moves into the mists, searching for his opponents. He hears sounds near where he last saw the human in scale mail, and moves forward.  A horse appears in front of him, neighing wildly but not attacking.  Following the sounds, Adromon moves around the horse, and comes upon the human in scale mail.  Adromon swings his longsword, but the mists play tricks with his eyes, and his sword hits only air!  The human wheels around to face Adromon, wielding his morningstar menacingly.  

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
_--pause--_
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena


----------



## silentspace (Mar 1, 2004)

OOC: continuing on...

*--Round 2 (cont)--*

*Zanock* (autopilot) hears scuffling nearby and urges his horse towards it.  Rounding a neighing riderless horse, he comes upon the white-haired human, Adromon, shadow-fighting in the mists.  Realizing there is an opponent just beyond, hidden in the mists, Zanock raises his falchion and urges his horse Meat around Adromon.  He comes upon the human in scale mail and attacks, swinging his falchion down from above.  Zanock sees through the mists and sights the human clearly, but his swing just misses.

*Manzanita Sparrow*  says "Ware! There may be more archers on the other side of the hill!"  She moves over the sloping hill, keeping low to the ground and hopefully out of sight.  She scans the area, her elven eyes piercing through the areas of shadow and concealment.   Far off in the distance (over 500 feet), on the crest of a low hill like the one she is on, she glimpses some movement for just a fraction of a second.  Cloud shadows moving over the land?  The foliage shifting in the wind?  A harmless animal?  She can’t tell.  She searches the area with her eyes, her composite longbow resting in her left hand.

The *human in scalemail* is shaken, having just barely escaped cuts from Adromon and Zanock.  He steps backwards into the mists and out of sight.  Hidden in the mists, he utters some strange, non-sensical words.  [Which only Adromon and Zanock can hear.]

*Mirena* continues holding her shot, waiting for a target.

*Initiative*
_--pause--_
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 1, 2004)

Rowyn, hearing Manzanita's call, will attempt to edge around the mists to where the archers might be. She continues to sing, and commands Sabala to follow.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Seeing Rowyn coming up behind her, Manzanita says "There were arrows in the backs of some of the humans & half orc.  I can only assume there is a third party in the area.  I thought I saw something on that hill over there, but archers would necessarily be closer than that."


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 2, 2004)

Devan takes a deep breath and scans the area.  Since all the enemies are in the fog he will hold his action til an enemy appears.  When he sees one he will shoot um up!


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2004)

Moving from the mists, Dunathar will try to slowly move around trying to see if he can get a jump on anyone who may be following him from the mists.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 2, 2004)

*Filbert*

OOC: Does Filbert see the mist ? I'm assuming it is so.

Filbert stays where he is, ready to heal any friends or shoot any foes.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 2, 2004)

*--Round 3--*

*Dunathar Without Name* circles around the perimeter of the mist, readying his short sword to attack anyone coming out.

*Devan Torington* stays where he is, standing ready with an arrow nocked and drawn.  He waits for an opponent to appear.

*Filbert Wateryfoot* sees Dunathar standing in front of a large cloud of obscuring mist, 60 feet wide and 20 feet high, standing ready with shortsword drawn.  Behind and to the left is Devan, Alyssa and Mirena, at the crest of the hill, with arrows and bolts trained downward at the mist and ready.  Filbert stops 20 feet from the mist, with his crossbow ready.

There are footsteps and other strange shuffling noises in the mist.  What could those sounds be?  Maybe… are those the sounds of people waking other people up, while trying to remain quiet?    

*Rowyn E. D. D. Scheppen III* starts making her way towards Manzanita, who is quite far off.  She makes it to near Devan, Alyssa and Mirena.  Manzanita is still several dozen feet away, higher up the hill.

*Alyssa* holds her shot, waiting.

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
_--pause--_
Adromon (inside mist)
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 2, 2004)

Adromon moves toward the human in scale mail that he hears inside the mist.  If he gets close enough, he'll take a swing with his longsword.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 3, 2004)

*--Round 3 (cont)--*

*Adromon*, seeing the human in scale mail retreat, gives chase!  The human uttered a spell just a few seconds ago, and Adromon knows he’s close by.  Stepping through the mist [just 5 feet] Adromon comes upon the human, who is just discarding a piece of paper.  He was facing the other way when Adromon appeared, but hearing Adromon, he spins around, a triumphant smirk on his face.  Adromon swings his longsword, intent on wiping that smirk off his face.  Adromon’s blade swings dangerously close to the human’s head, but just misses.

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
_--pause--_
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I see no one else around.  Perhaps now is the moment to initiate peace negotiations, now that hostilities have necessarily paused due to the fog.  Rowyn, you are a diplomatic one, are you not?"


----------



## silentspace (Mar 3, 2004)

*--Round 3 (cont)--*

*Zanock* (autopilot) sees Adromon move forward into the mist, chasing the retreating human, and urges his mount ahead.  Meat steps forward next to Adromon, and Zanock swings his falchion two-handed, looking to separate the human's head from the rest of his body.  The human sidesteps the blow at the last moment, and Zanock’s slice misses.

*Manzanita* calls out to Rowyn "I see no one else around. Perhaps now is the moment to initiate peace negotiations, now that hostilities have necessarily paused due to the fog. Rowyn, you are a diplomatic one, are you not?"

Further in the mist you hear footsteps.  “Wake up!  We’re under attack!”

The *human in scalemail*, facing Adromon and Zanock, calls out into the mist.  “Two warriors here!  Klatus, Come! Attack!”  Adromon hears a horse coming up behind him.  The horse moves around Adromon towards the human in scale mail, provoking an attack of opportunity from Adromon.  Adromon slashes out, connecting with the horse’s side and drawing blood [8 damage].  [Edit:  Can you make AoO's against opponents with concealment?]  Seeing the horse, the human points at Adromon with his morning star, yelling “Attack!”  The horse wheels up on his hind legs and strikes out at Adromon, connecting with his hoof, hitting Adromon solidly! [6 damage]  The human then screams “By Hextor’s Might!” and swings his morning star in a powerful arc down towards Adromon, his swing seeming to gain extra power along the way.  Adromon manages to dodge the blow, barely, and the morningstar thuds solidly into the ground.

*Mirena* looks to Devan and Alyssa, and seeing them holding their shots, she continues to hold hers also, waiting for an opponent to appear.

Standing just outside the mist, Dunathar, with his sharp hearing, thinks that all the horsemen who were knocked asleep by Manzanita’s spell are now up again.  Or nearly all of them. 

*Initiative*
_--pause--_
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 3, 2004)

Rowyn, hearing Manzanita, stops singing and stops moving and (from her crouched position) yells, "Peace! We mean you no harm! Everyone stop!" More quietly, mostly to herself, she says, "I don't think that's going to help. I think we may be past the point of negotiation."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2004)

While Dunathar made it a point to stay out of the way of the notice of most gods, he knew that when the call was made to seek Hextor's dark might that these were not innocent pilgrims caught in an unfortunate twist of fate.

Trusting in both his insticts and skill, Dunathar began following the sounds of movement around him, seeking to use his blade to put a stop to the tyrnat god's forces.

_OOC: Well, in Dunathar's mind the decision is made, off with the kid gloves and time for some true dirty smackdown. Hextor = bad news for us..._


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Yes, I suspect we are too far into it to stop."  Manzanita mutters.  She tries to find a concealed or protected spot, and readies her long composite bow for further action against any enemy who steps out of the mist.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 6, 2004)

*--Round 4--*

*Dunathar* leaps back into the fray, heading towards the sounds of combat.  Moving into the mist, he makes it safely through and comes upon the big orc Zanock, mounted on his horse.  Dunathar sees that Zanock is fighting an opponent who is just out of sight, and he thinks that Adromon is also just out of sight, on the other side of Zanock.  He also hears the sounds of several horses nearby.  

*Devan* (autopilot) holds his shot.

*Filbert* (autopilot) holds his position 20 feet from the mist, holding his crossbow ready.

You hear gruff voices whistling and calling for their mounts, and you hear the mounts responding.

*Rowyn* stops singing and calls out “Peace!  We mean you no harm!  Everyone stop!”

*Alyssa* (autopilot) holds her shot.

The *human in robes* appears again, mounted on his horse, next to the human in scalemail.  He looks like he is fully healed from the wounds Dunathar gave him.  He is visible to both Adromon and Zanock.  His eyes widen as he sees the big orc wielding the falchion two handed, and quickly utters some arcane words.  Twisting lines of color spring from his hand, spilling over Zanock (and missing Adromon).  Zanock is knocked unconscious by the blinding colors, and falls from his horse.  Zanock’s horse Meat is unaffected.  Adromon and Dunathar see brilliant multicolored lights flash at Zanock, and then see Zanock fall from his horse. He falls right on top of Dunathar, but the dwarf jumps nimbly out of the way.  Zanock hits the ground for 3 pts of damage.  [Dunathar was also in the line of fire, but the mists prevented the colored lights from reaching him.]

Adromon sees: the human in scale mail and the human in robes in front of him, and a horse attacking him on his left.  Zanock’s horse is on his right.

Dunathar sees:  Zanock at his feet, and Zanock’s horse on his left.  He hears the sounds of battle very close by, on the other side of Zanock’s horse.  He also hears other feet and hooves nearby.  

*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
_--pause--_
Adromon (wounded, inside mist)
Zanock (unconscious and wounded, inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)
Mirena

Edit:  No one outside of the mist heard or saw the spell (Color Spray), or knows that Zanock is down.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 7, 2004)

Adromon is angered to see his companion fall.  Perhaps going against better judgment, he chooses to hold his ground.  He takes a swing at the robed human.

[OOC: Did you use my stand still feat before this happened?  "The horse moves around Adromon towards the human in scale mail, provoking an attack of opportunity from Adromon. Adromon slashes out, connecting with the horse’s side and drawing blood [8 damage]."  If my feat worked, the horse shouldn't have been able to move through my threat range.  The Fort save DC is 10+the damage I dealt, so 18.]


----------



## silentspace (Mar 7, 2004)

*--Round 4 (cont)--*

*Adromon* shifts to his right and slices up at the robed human with his longsword.  Catching the human off-guard, Adromon puts a deep gash across his thigh [6 damage].  The human is badly injured, and cries out in pain.

*Zanock* lies unconscious.

*Manzanita* finds cover next to the other archers, and readies her bow.

A voice in the mist calls “Get up!  On your horses!”  

Adromon hears footsteps rush towards him, and a human in studded leather, bloodied and beaten, appears next to him, between the human in scalemail and his attacking horse.  The human slashes out with his sword, but Adromon sidesteps the blow.

Dunathar hears another set of footsteps heading towards the sounds of combat, to Dunathar’s left.

The *human in scalemail* gets a mad gleam in his eye as he points at Adromon, his eyes opening wide!

As he points, Adromon sees his opening and takes it!  His sword slices through the mist and arcs across the human's chest, gashing him deeply [9 damage].  The human staggers back, badly injured.  Incredibly, the human manages to maintain his concentration and finishes his spell.  Pointing at Adromon, he calls out "Die!"

Adromon:  



Spoiler



Adromon feels a strong urge to obey the commanding voice.  He tries to fight it, but the urge is too strong, and Adromon slumps to the ground.  Unable to simply die, he feigns death, closing his eyes and resting peacefully on the ground.



Dunathar hears what sounds like something falling to the ground.

A voice cries out “The two warriors are down!  Kill them quickly!”

Mirena looks at Devan, delaying, seeing what he will do.

Dunathar sees Zanock at his feet and Zanock's horse to his left.  The sounds of combat are coming from the other side of Zanock's horse.  He senses that if he moves around the horse to the right five or ten feet, he will come upon an opponent (that is the direction the colored lights that surrounded Zanock came from).  This general direction is also where the other sounds of feet and hooves are coming from.  If he goes around Zanock's horse to the left, he should end up behind Adromon's location, which is where he heard the sounds of something slumping to the ground.

*Initiative*
_--pause--_
Dunathar
Devan
Mirena
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (1 dead, 2 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I worry our friends are not faring well.  Is anyone else able to go to their assistance.  I would not be much use in there."


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 7, 2004)

OOC: If reduced to negative hit points, Adromon will make a stabilize self check (+4)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Rowyn gives up on her poor attempt at diplomacy and resumes singing. She will draw her light crossbow and move toward the combat.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 8, 2004)

As he sees the big orc thud to the ground, Dunathar curses silently to himself.

_~Damn this mist, it has us seperated and doubting ourselves...we must strike hard and fast if we wish to get through this alive...~_

As he hears movement from the other side of the horse, he can only guess that whatever dropped the orc would be there as well. Moving quickly, he tries to use the mist to his advantage to get a jump on anyone over there.


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 8, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I worry our friends are not faring well.  Is anyone else able to go to their assistance.  I would not be much use in there."




Devan straps his Bow to his back and pulls out his short sword.

"Damn, this mist.  Not sure How well I can us this but we shall find out"

Devan goes towards the mist looking for an enemy to strike!


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 8, 2004)

*Filbert*

Filbert has been hesitant to act for the last few seconds, not sure what to do. He's about to conjure an obscuring mist of his own and flee the scene when Devan passes near him, sword drawn. With a sigh and then a nod, Filbert realises he must do something to help those in the mist. 

Determined but still afraid, Filbert puts his crossbow away and draws one of his daggers, while following Devan into the mist. He hopes to heal the wounded since he's not much of a melee fighter.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 8, 2004)

*--Round 5--*

*Dunathar* moves around Zanock’s horse, heading in the direction the flashing lights came from.  Staying low to the ground, just a few feet away, he comes upon another horse, with a mounted human in robes.  The same human he had taken down earlier!  Dunathar thrusts upwards with his shortsword at the startled human, and manages to slip his blade past his defenses [4 damage].  The human grimaces in pain, and falls backwards off his horse onto the ground.  Dunathar hears but does not see his body slamming into the earth.  Dunathar stays low, hiding in the mist.

*Devan* looks at Manzanita, Alyssa and Mirena, all standing by him with their missile weapons ready.  They were in a good spot, giving them cover against the horsemen.  But the horsemen didn’t look like they were coming out.  And three of their number had gone into the mist.  He sees Mirena looking at him, as if to ask what she should do.  Devan moves towards the mist, strapping his composite bow to his back and drawing his shortsword as he goes.  He passes Filbert and reaches the edge of the mist.

*Mirena* follows, switching weapons as she goes.

*Filbert* sees Devan and Mirena reach the edge of the mist.  Putting his crossbow away and drawing a dagger, he moves up to stand beside Mirena, just at the edge of the mists.

Gruff voices and hoof beats approach Dunathar’s position.  A gruff voice says “Muharrim is down!  There are others here, and I hear more coming on foot!  Prepare yourselves!”

Another voice says “Vardan, where are the downed enemy?  Are they killed yet?”

*Rowyn*, hearing no answer to her earlier call to cease hostilities, resumes singing and moves towards the mist with her crossbow ready.  She reaches the spot Filbert just vacated, 20 feet from the mist.

*Alyssa* (autopilot), seeing Devan, Mirena and Filbert head into the mist, switches weapons and heads there as well, staying on Filbert’s other side. 

*Adromon* remains on the ground with his body limp and his eyes closed.  He heard the call to kill him, but he can’t resist that commanding voice and remains on the ground.  He waits with dread.

*Zanock* remains unconscious.

*Manzanita* holds her position, arrow ready.

A horse comes upon Dunathar, ridden by the half-orc in scalemail.  The horse whinnies at Dunathar, but the rider seems not to see or notice him.  The half-orc is big, and is wielding a great axe two-handed.  At almost the same moment Dunathar sees the half-orc, the half-orc sees Zanock.  “Here’s one!”  The half-orc dismounts, wielding his great axe, preparing to administer a mighty two-handed blow on the downed orc fighter.

Then, from Adromon’s location, Dunathar hears the sickening sound of steel sliding wetly into flesh.  A voice calls out “Killed this one!  Is the other dead?”

*Adromon*:  



Spoiler



The moment Adromon feared has arrived.  Adromon feels a sharp blade pierce his body deeply, and excrutiating pain fills his body before the world blacks out.  One of the humans in studded leather performed a coup de grace, making an automatic critical for 11 hp damage.  Adromon’s fort save of 23 beats the DC 21 to stay alive, which brings Adromon to –6 hp.  The Stabilize Self skill activated automatically, with a result of 16 beating the DC 15.  Adromon is unconscious and stabilized.



Another voice calls out “Should we go?  How many are coming?  Is the other one dead yet?”

You hear a horse whinnying, and a voice calls out “On your horses!”

*Initiative*
Dunathar (inside mist)
Devan (inside mist)
Mirena (inside mist)
Filbert (inside mist)
Half-orcs in studded leather (3 inside mist, 1 dead)
Rowyn
Alyssa (inside mist)
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
Zanock (inside mist)
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 8, 2004)

Devan hears the voices and curses under his breath.  Stepping out of the mist and pulling his bow out he waits til the riders appear.

"Filbert, the others might be hurt can you help them.  I'm going to wait for the riders."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 8, 2004)

Rowyn continues to sing and to advance, calling Sabala to protect.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

As the robed man falls into the mists, Dunathar knows he does not have a moment to lose, but before he can move foward to seek the fallen figure out, another mounted figure moves foward and begins to move towards Zanock.

_~They are as thick as fleas in here...~_

Warring with himself, he knows he can not let a companion fall by his inaction. Staying low in the mists, Dunathar moves foward toward the armored man looking for the weak spot in his armor to sink his blade into his back.

_OOC: You guessed it, move in for a backstab._


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 9, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> "Filbert, the others might be hurt can you help them.  I'm going to wait for the riders."



Filbert replies softly to Devan. "Sure ... I..I c..can do that. But b..by the horizon, k..keep your voice down." 

Silently (OOC: move silently +1), Filbert moves deeper into the mist and Devan loses sight of him.

OOC: If, like Dunathar, Filbert heard the sound of steel going into flesh, he'll go in that direction. Otherwise, he'll just move strait ahead. Also, I wonder if Braveheart is with him ... I kind of forgot about the dog for a few rounds.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

*--Round 6--*

*Dunathar* springs, his body a compact blur as he emerges from the swirling mists, his shortsword streaking unerringly towards a weak spot in the half-orc’s armor.  The blade sinks deeply, and Dunathar angles the blade to hurt the half-orc more.  The half-orc howls in shock and rage as blood spurts from the wound.  [11 damage, the half-orc is barely on his feet.]

*Devan* says "Filbert, the others might be hurt can you help them. I'm going to wait for the riders." Devan steps back out of the mists, putting his shortsword away and drawing his bow.  He takes a position thirty feet back.

*Mirena* gulps and watches Devan depart.  She looks at Filbert, seeing what he will do. [Delay]

*Filbert* gathers up his courage and heads into the mist, following the voice that said he had just killed someone.  The voice was maybe a couple dozen feet away, it was hard to tell.  Filbert heads in the general direction.  Moving silently through the mists, Filbert comes upon a half-orc in scale mail, wielding a great axe two-handed, standing over the body of Zanock!  The half-orc hears Filbert, and spins around.  On one side is a riderless horse.  It looks like it might be Zanock’s.  Filbert realizes he must act, and stabs out with his dagger, but misses.

Filbert and Devan do not see each other, but they sense from the way the half-orc is moving that he is flanked.

*Braveheart* remains in the tall grass to the southeast, where Filbert had him go down and stay concealed while Filbert snuck forward.

*Mirena* follows Filbert into the mists.  Going slightly off track, she ends up behind Filbert.  Seeing Filbert is in combat, she quickly steps by his side.  She sees the half-orc and swings out with her longsword, but misses.

One of the *half-orcs in studded leather* appears behind Dunathar, flanking opposite the half-orc in scalemail.  “The dwarf is here!  Die dwarf!  You will not take me!”  The half-orc spurs his horse to attack, and it rears up, making a full attack!  A hoof swings out into the air next to Dunathar, as if the horse was confused by the mist.  The next hoof shoots straight at his head, but Dunathar manages to duck it.  Then the horse’s head snaps forward, biting, but Dunathar sidesteps that at the last moment.  The half-orc attempts to swing his axe, but he has trouble keeping his balance on the horse, and is unable to attack.

*Rowyn* continues to sing and advance, Sabala by her side.  Heading into the mist, she finds herself behind Filbert.

*Alyssa* (autopilot) follows the others, stepping around Rowyn and ending on the other side of Filbert, facing the half-orc in scale-mail.  She swings her sword, but the half-orc twists away from the cut.

*Adromon* and *Zanock* remain unconscious.

*Dunathar:*


Spoiler



Dunathar is almost completely surrounded by opponents or horses.  A half-orc on foot and a mounted half-orc on an attacking horse are flanking him.  Three other horses, who aren't attacking, surround him.  There is only one unoccupied spot, to the half-orc in scalemail's side.


*Filbert, Rowyn, and Alyssa:*


Spoiler



Filbert has Mirena on his left and Alyssa on his right.  In front of him is Zanock lying on the ground, with an axe-wielding half-orc standing over him.  To the left is Zanock's horse.  Rowyn is behind Alyssa, with Sabala to her right.



*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Mirena
Half-orcs in studded leather (3 inside mist)
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes (inside mist)
Adromon (inside mist)
Zanock (inside mist)
_--pause--_
Manzanita
Half-orc in scalemail (inside mist)
Humans in studded leather (2 inside mist)
Human in scalemail (inside mist)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 9, 2004)

If she can, Rowyn will shoot her light crossbow at the half-orc, and order Sabala to attack. If she can't easily attack, and the orc is still up, she will cast dancing lights around the half-orc's head (CL1, DC14). If the orc is down, she will grab a potion of cure light from her pack.


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 9, 2004)

If Devan thinks he has a shot at someone in the mist and knows it's an enemy he will take it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2004)

_~By the Maker's forge...~_

Seeing his only option was to go through the wounded man in front of him, Dunathar races towards the wounded man in front of him trying to finish him off before trying to escape once more into the mists.

"If ye blades seek to quinch their thirst with my blood, I'm not to be making it easy for them."

OOC: 5' step to the man's right, then attack. Hopefully, this will place him out of flanking and not draw any AoOs.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

*Zanock:*


Spoiler



Zanock will be coming back to consciousness next round (round 7) on the human in robes' initiative.  Assuming nothing bad happens between now and then, Zanock will be able to act that round.  Zanock has 3 damage, from when the Color Spray knocked him unconscious and he fell of the horse.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

Except for some variations in color, smell, and overall swirliness (?), the mist is very similar to the mists provided to Filbert by his god, Fharlanghn.  Visibility is limited to 5 feet.  Creatures and objects 5 feet away have one-half concealment.  Creatures and objects over 5 feet away have total concealment (invisible, for all intents and purposes).  Firing missile weapons while inside the mist is somewhat risky.


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 9, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Except for some variations in color, smell, and overall swirliness (?), the mist is very similar to the mists provided to Filbert by his god, Fharlanghn.  Visibility is limited to 5 feet.  Creatures and objects 5 feet away have one-half concealment.  Creatures and objects over 5 feet away have total concealment (invisible, for all intents and purposes).  Firing missile weapons while inside the mist is somewhat risky.





In that case back to plan B.  Pull short Sword out and enter the mist.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 9, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> In that case back to plan B.  Pull short Sword out and enter the mist.




OOC:  Well, the note was really about firing missiles while inside the mist.  To see an opponent, you'll need to be within 5', provoking an AoO from opponents who threaten you.  No AoOs if you're outside the mist, thirty feet back holding a readied shot.  Of course, its up to you either way.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 9, 2004)

Rowyn will cast dancing lights around the half-orc's head, and order Sabala to approach and attack.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 10, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Rowyn will cast dancing lights around the half-orc's head, and order Sabala to approach and attack.




OOC:  This is to blind/disrupt vision?  If there's a rule for this let me know.  Otherwise I'll just make something up


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 10, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert stabs at the wounded half-orc, hoping to bring him down.

Edit: If he misses, he'll use his luck domain ability.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 10, 2004)

[ No, I don't think there is. I was just hoping it would confuse him, or something. Rowyn's pretty much out of ideas.  Edit: Maybe it would make him more visible? ]


----------



## silentspace (Mar 10, 2004)

*--Round 6 (cont)--*

*Manzanita* (autopilot) maintains her position at the crest of the hill, using the sloping ground as cover.  Her fingers hold an arrow, nocked and drawn, while her sensitive elven eyes search the mists, waiting for an opponent to appear.

*The half-orc in scalemail* calls out "They’re everywhere!"  He reaches out and grabs the saddle of his horse, swinging himself up onto his mount.  “Attack!”  His horse flashes a hoof out at Dunathar, connecting. Dunathar grunts in pain, but manages to maintain his footing.  The half-orc growls as he manages to control his mount and swing his great axe in a wide arc at Dunathar.  Dunathar sees the axe and ducks under it.  [5 damage.  Dunathar is at 3 hp]

A *human in studded leather* appears at the edge of the mist, near the location Filbert and the others went in.  *Manzanita* sees a shadow appear at the edge of the mist, and waits to see who it is.  The swirling mists separate for a moment, and the human’s face is revealed.  Seeing her opponent, Manzanita lets fly her arrow!  Her enemy is easily within range of her new composite longbow.  Her arrow flies across the field and pierces through the human’s armor, hitting with a satisfying thud.  The human falls to the ground.

The other *human in studded leather* appears next to Mirena.  His sword slashes out, but misses.

*—Round 7--*

*Dunathar* steps away from the half-orc in studded leather, but as he does so, is surprised to see another opponent in the mist, the human in scale mail!  Dunathar spins, attacking the half-orc in scale mail.  He thrusts upwards with his blade, but misses.

*Devan* draws his sword and enters the mist.  Following the sounds of combat, he finds Mirena facing a human in studded leather.  He stabs his sword at the human, piercing deep into his flesh.  The human gasps in pain and falls.

*Filbert* sees the half-orc step away into the mists and follows, stepping through the mists to stand next to Dunathar.  Filbert stabs up with his dagger.  Inspired by Rowyn’s song, he is just barely able to slip his blade past the half-orc’s defenses, sliding the blade into his side.  The half-orc looks down at the little halfling, stunned at Filbert’s stab.  The half-orc’s eyes close as he falls, slamming into the ground.

*Mirena* raises her longsword, ready to strike the first opponent appearing through the mist.

A *half-orc in studded leather* rides through the mist, appearing in front of Devan and Mirena.  As he appears, *Mirena* attacks, slicing upwards with her sword, catching the rider off-guard.  The half-orc turns his attacks on Mirena.  The horse rears up, its hoof slamming her in the chest.  The wind is knocked out of her, but Mirena remains standing.  The half-orc tries to maintain his balance enough to swing his axe at Mirena, but is unable to.

A *half-orc in studded leather* (the one who was flanking Dunathar) spurs his mount forward.  He sees a small halfling in front of him!  The half-orc gives out a battle cry and rears his horse up for a full attack.  The first hoof connects solidly, striking across Filbert’s head [8 damage], but the second hoof and the bite miss.  The half-orc controls his mount and manages to swing his axe, but also misses.

*Rowyn* steps through the mist next to Dunathar.  She no longer sees the half-orc in scale mail, but it looks like his horse is here, riderless!  More importantly, there is a new opponent in front of her, the human in scale mail, wielding a morningstar, mounted on a horse.  Rowyn prepares to cast Dancing Lights on the human.  Seeing that she will provoke AoOs from both rider and horse, she casts defensively, although she is not especially well trained in doing so.  Focusing her concentration, she succeeds in her casting!  Four lights surround the half-orcs head, but the human’s reflexes are good, and he manages to duck out of the way of the lights targeting his eyes, the ones that would have blinded him.  Nonetheless, the lights seem to unbalance the half-orc.

*Sabala* hears Rowyn’s command to Attack, and leaps up at the only opponent she sees, the human in scale mail.  She hits, her teeth biting deeply into the human’s arm.  Shaking her head fiercely, Sabala pulls the human from his horse, and he hits the ground.  He looks badly injured but still conscious.

*Alyssa* (autopilot) steps around Rowyn and Sabala, she comes upon a morningstar-wielding human, lying prone on the ground next to his horse, with Sabala growling fiercely at him.  Alyssa raises her longsword above her head, striking downwards at the fallen human.  She connects, injuring the human badly.  His body jerks and lies still.

*Zanock* shakes his head and opens his eyes.  He is lying on the ground.  His shoulder hurts, as if he fell on it, but its not too bad.  His horse Meat is next to him.  So are Filbert and Dunathar, who are fighting someone just out of sight.  He also sees Mirena, fighting as well.  All three of his allies look injured.  

*Dunathar*:  



Spoiler



Filbert is to your left and Rowyn to your right.  A mounted half-orc is facing you and Filbert on your left, and you just saw the human in scale mail fall off his horse, disappearing into the mist.  You see Zanock move behind you, shaking his head.


*Filbert*:  



Spoiler



You see Zanock shake his head behind you.  He is starting to get up.  Dunathar is next to you.  One half-orc, in studded leather is in front of you, mounted on a light warhorse, a bloodthirsty gleam in his eye.  There are three riderless warhorses around you.


*Rowyn*:  



Spoiler



You see Zanock shake his head and start to get up behind you.  Dunathar is to your left, with Sabala on your right.  The human in scale mail in front of you was just pulled from his horse by Sabala, and you see a blade slashing out to finish the human off, though you can’t see the wielder in the mist.


*Devan*:  



Spoiler



You see Mirena standing next to you.  You are facing a half-orc in studded leather, mounted on a fighting warhorse.  The half-orc is directing his attacks at Mirena, who is already injured.


*Alyssa*:  



Spoiler



You are standing next to Sabala, with the human you just dispatched in front of you.



*Initiative*
Dunathar
Devan
Filbert
Half-orcs in studded leather (there were three at first)
Mirena
Rowyn
Alyssa
Human in robes
Adromon
_--pause--_
Zanock
Half-orc in scalemail
Humans in studded leather (there were two at first)
Manzanita
Human in scalemail

[mpickett81:  I was reading back through the thread and just saw your edited note about the Stand Still feat.  Sorry I missed it earlier.  Adromon probably would have stopped the horse, but let’s figure the horse would have attacked him anyway, since it was already threatening him.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita smiles grimly, and fits another arrow to her new bow.  Satisfied that there are no more immediate threats, she focuses her attention of the mist, and her next opponent...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

Dunathar could feel the wetness of his blood as it poured like a small stream down the side of his head. While he had managed to stand defiantly after the strike, Dunathar knew that he could not take another blow from those iron shod hooves.

Preparing to take his chances in the mists, Dunathar paused when the small form of Rowyn appeared at his side and stood beside him as a shield brother would have done.

Nodding grimly, Dunathar knew that once more one of his companions needed his strength to see them through this day and wondered what would his clan think of him now if they were to see him. Would they finally see him worthy of their respect, or would he always be nameless in their eyes?

Pushing those thoughts away, Dunathar fixed his eyes on the rider's leg and raced towards him with his sword at the ready.

_OOC: Attack rider to keep Rowyn safe for as long as he can. Definately going to add a melee lvl in if I make it.._


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 11, 2004)

*Bert*

A little stunned himself, Filbert stares for a moment at the warrior he took down. Brought back to reality by a hoof on his skull, Filbert takes a step back and retreats into the mist. He call upon the power of Fharlanghn, channeling positive energy into his wounded body.

OOC: Dropping magic weapon for a cure light wounds.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 11, 2004)

Rowyn nods back to Dunathar just as grimly. _Dweller on the Horizon, protect us! This little I can do may not be enough,_ she thinks as she continues to sing. She will attack the half-orc if necessary. If not, she will change her action to attack any other threatening enemy she sees. [Both Rowyn and I have kind of lost track of the fight, sorry about that.]


----------



## silentspace (Mar 12, 2004)

*--Round 6 (cont)--*

*Zanock* (autopilot) comes to his senses, and sees several of his companions fighting nearby.  Rising up from the ground, he moves through the mist, stepping next to Mirena.  Seeing a mounted half-orc swinging his axe, Zanock reacts swiftly, striking out with his falchion.  The falchion connects solidly, the force of the blow literally lifting the half-orc off his saddle.  He topples onto the ground.  [Picked Mirena to help randomly.  Dealt 15 damage with the falchion].

*Manzanita* smiles grimly and nocks another arrow on her bow.

*--Round 7--*

*Dunathar* looks up at the half-orc, who with his fighting mount is clearly more than a match for him.  But seeing Rowyn and Filbert in danger, Dunathar steels himself against the pain of his wound, determined to fight on.  Seeing an opening at the half-orc’s leg, the dwarf darts in with his blade, but the half-orc reacts quickly, parrying the blow.

*Devan* (autopilot) sees a falchion swing through the mist, and the half-orc in front of him fall.  There’s only one falchion on the battlefield, he thinks.  Zanock must be nearby.  Hearing the sounds of combat in the distance, Devan heads towards it.  Weaving around Mirena, Zanock and Filbert, Devan steps up to another mounted half-orc.  His blade flashes out, stabbing the half-orc in the belly.  The half-orc is pushed backwards from the force of the blow, falling out of his saddle.  [8 damage from the shortsword]

The mists swirl around.  Among the sounds of footsteps and horses, its not clear where the next enemy will be coming from.  The companions move cautiously through the mist, holding their weapons ready.  

Rowyn comes upon Adromon’s dead body and gasps involuntarily.  

After a few rounds the party realizes that all the opponents have been dispatched.  The the mists clear from the battlefield.  Carnage is all around.  Filbert goes over to Adromon’s body to pay his last respects.  But as he looks upon his corpse, Filbert begins to feel that Adromon’s spirit had not yet traveled on to the next world.  Yes, his spirit was still in his body!  Adromon was still alive, but severely injured and unconscious.

*End Combat*


----------



## silentspace (Mar 12, 2004)

OOC:  I hope everyone's character sheets are updated 

By the time the party figures out that there are no more enemies standing, all of the horsemen have passed on to the next world.  Turning your attention to the bodies, you see:

Two humans with studded leather.  Both have good quality (masterwork) longswords, daggers, composite longbows, and quivers (total 34 arrows).

Three half-orcs with studded leather.  They have battleaxes, composite longbows, and quivers (total 51 arrows)

Half-orc in scale mail:  Masterwork scale mail, masterwork greataxe, silvered dagger, mighty composite longbow (+2), quiver of 17 arrows, vial with 'cure light' written on it.

Human in robes:  Silvered dagger, masterwork light crossbow, case with 10 bolts, two leather bags with 'tanglefoot' written on them, two vials with 'acid' written on them.  The robes are of a fine dark grey wool, and are of excellent quality (masterwork), with many hidden pouches, containing many pinches of sand (in the colors red, yellow and blue) and a small wooden replica of an archery target.  There is also a book bound in red leather

Human in scale mail:  Masterwork scale mail, masterwork large steel shield, masterwork morningstar, light crossbow, case with 9 bolts, a wand, a leather scroll case, and a bone scroll case.  Both the scale mail and shield are laquered a deep red color.  The wand is made of hickory, and has a sun face carved in the middle of it.  At the fat end is written 'cure light' in a strange yellow ink.  On the skinny end is written ' "Havalos" '.  The bone scroll case is carved with bodies writhing in agony, and has an unbroken red wax seal over the opening.  The seal shows a fist holding six red arrows

All bodies have standard gear including backpacks, cloaks, rations, waterskins, etc.

In their purses is a total of:  178 silver, 67 gold.

There are also eight light warhorses.  All have bit and bridle, saddle, and saddle bags.  Three of the horses have military saddles.  One of the horses (with a military saddle) has a small iron-bound wooden box strapped just behind the saddle.  The box is heavy (55-60 lbs), and is carved with waving lines that look sort of like grass, or hair, blowing in the wind.  It has an intricate-looking lock.

The saddlebags also include rations, water, and blankets.

You also find a few empty vials and blank pieces of paper lying around.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 12, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"What a haul," Manzanita states matter-of-factly.  "We'd best keep our guard up, though.  Some of them had arrows in their back that didn't come from us."  None-the-less, she first goes to the robed figure and examines his equipment.  She'll take the robes, and the book.  "I can cast a detect magic spell on our take.  Let's gather it together."  

Assuming everyone is in agreement on this, Manzanita will cast detect magic and concentrate the full three rounds on anything that displays magic.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 13, 2004)

Rowyn stops singing abruptly when she comes upon Adromon. Then, seeing Filbert's reaction to Adromon's body, she frowns slightly. "Is he not dead?" she asks softly.

In response to Manzanita's question, she nods agreement. "If there is time, that would be useful." She will keep a watch out to make sure no one comes upon them without notice.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Weary from the battle, as well as the splitting headache he was beginning to develop, Dunathar walked over to a smooth topped rock and sat down to gather his thoughts.

While he had originally provoked the attack with no knowledge of who they faced, he was relieved that the Maker had seen fit to let him know they rode under the banner of Hextor. However, he vowed that he would not make the same mistake twice if he could help it.

Looking up and seeing the others beginning the grisly work of stripping the bodies for anything useful to their journey, Dunathar knew that rest time was over and lent his help as well.

Afterwards, as Manzanita began staring into the pile at her feet for traces of magic, Dunathar paced slowly around the circle of companions trying to keep his mind focused until it was time to rest and unwind properly.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 13, 2004)

*Bert the medic*

In response to Rowyn: "No, his breath is weak and that wound is nasty but, amazingly, he still clings to life. Let's see if my talents can help him. Great Dweller on the Horizon, lend some of your strength to this man so he may live to see the next bend on the Road." (OOC: _cure light wounds_)

Filbert uses his other cure spell on himself and then gives both his potions of cure light wounds to the people who seem to need it more (possibly Adromon again).

Once this is done, he examines (and keeps) the wand and the scroll cases of the armored human. He's also interested in the box strapped on one of the horses. He's a bit small to reach it, though.

OOC: Doing a little meta-gaming   ... Does that human in scale mail have a religious symbol ?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Do we know who these men were?  They were clearly well provisioned.  Do they carry any banners that would indicate they come from Goruka?  Can anyone perhaps track them back to whence they came.  They might have more treasure at their base."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 14, 2004)

Dunathar wonders:  Had he acted too rashly?  The horsemen _had_ reared their horses and readied their weapons, and clearly were about to attack, but... was there anything they could have done differently?  Dunathar ponders, going through the encounter in his mind. 

Filbert studies Adromon’s wounds as Rowyn watches over them.  There was a big cut in his side, but strangely it was not the kind of gaping, bleeding wound Filbert had seen in similar situations.  It was almost as if the wound had partially closed _inside_ Adromon’s body.  Perhaps there was more to this human then met the eye...  Filbert channels Fharlanghn’s healing power, bringing Adromon back to consciousness and healing some of his own wounds.  He gives his potions to Adromon and Dunathar who drink them thankfully.  Filbert takes a few minutes to assess the health of his companions.

[Adromon is injured most, with 6 pts of damage.  Mirena is next with 4.  Zanock and Filbert have 3.  Dunathar has 1.]

Stripping the bodies to gather all the equipment together takes quite a bit of time, especially removing the armor.  As Filbert helps to remove the human in scale mail’s armor, he finds a necklace hidden under his shirt.  It is a silver fist, holding six colored red arrows, the same symbol that is pressed in the red wax on the sealed scroll tube.  Filbert recognizes it as Hextor’s symbol.  

During this time, Dunathar’s keen ears catch the sounds of horse hooves beating the earth at a gallop in the distance, but after going uphill to take a look, he sees nothing.  He finds it difficult to determine which direction the sounds came from.  

Eventually the party gathers everything together, laying it out on the ground for Manzanita to cast her detection spell.

The potion labeled “cure light” radiates faint conjuration.
There is a radiation of faint abjuration coming from inside the leather scroll case.
The bone scroll case itself radiates faint magic, but Manzanita is unable to determine what school.
The wand radiates faint conjuration.
The large steel shield radiates faint abjuration.

Manzanita takes the robes and the book.  With a bit of searching and practice, she finds that she can reach the hidden pockets quite easily and quickly.  However, the pockets are pretty much impossible to detect from a casual glance.  Even with the robes open and the pockets visible, they are fairly difficult to find if you didn't know they were there.  The red leather book is a spell book that she will need sit with for a while to decipher.

Filbert takes the wand and scroll cases.  The box looks well-crafted, and Filbert thinks it might be worth something.  He calls over Dunathar to take a look.  Dunathar takes a minute examining the box, and thinks the box itself, with the carvings and well-made lock, might be worth 100 gp to the right buyer.  He’s also pretty sure, from the sounds it makes when moved, that the box is filled with coin.

Hearing Manzanita’s suggestion, Filbert and Alyssa take a look at the ground.  The tracks of the riders would be fairly easy to follow.  They come from the west.  They seem to have been sticking to low ground, perhaps to minimize their visibility.  They were also moving fairly quickly (at a hustle).


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"We are going somewhat west anyway.  Shall we follow their tracks?  I would like to know who these people were.  How is everyone feeling?  I'm a bit paranoid here.  Perhaps we should find a defensible spot to open the box, and the scroll cases.  Let's pack the armor and weapons onto these captured horses, & we can take it all with us."


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 15, 2004)

"We are going _north_ west. Besides, it seems like those men were pursued or at least fleeing something. I don't think we'll find their base by following the tracks. We'll only encounter the people who shot them in the back, and I'm not sure I want to meet those. I agree that we should pack this stuff and leave, but I would head north instead."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 15, 2004)

Mirena, unsure of where the group will be heading next, starts packing the captured horses as suggested.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Does anyone else want to lay claim to any of this captured equipment?  Or have an opinion about where to go next?"


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 17, 2004)

Adromon staggers to his feet.  _Still wounded, but nothing serious_
He thanks Filbert for his assistance with a nod.  
"We should continue our journey as soon as possible."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Rowyn listens thoughtfully to the others' discussion. "I agree with packing the extra horses with the things we have found. I don't think we need right away study the box and scroll cases, but I admit that I am very curious! As to direction . . . I tend to agree that we should follow the tracks. Of course, we could be heading right into a problem, bigger than the one we had here." She pauses for a moment. "In any event, we should go elsewhere before anyone comes upon us."


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 17, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Does anyone else want to lay claim to any of this captured equipment?  Or have an opinion about where to go next?"




Devan would like the mighty composite longbow +2.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 18, 2004)

*Bert*

With nobody agreeing with him, Filbert gives in. "Fine, we'll follow the tracks." He aids the others to pack the stuff on their new horses. _Perhaps we'll be able to learn more about the cult of Hextor in the area, like Lewellyn asked. _ He thinks, as if to convince himself. When everyone is ready, he leads the group with Alyssa.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Actually, I think our vote was evenly split, with Adromno wanting to continue on our current path, as I understood.  Another option would be to return to town, sell our loot, and practice our skills for a few days.  I could certainly use some time on my spellbooks.  But my opinion remains that we should track these people.  I want to know who they were.  & I suspect there is more loot where they came from.  Lead on, Filbert & Alyssa."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

*Rowyn, female gnomish bard 1*

Rowyn nods, agreeing with Manzanita, and mounts Sabala. They move to the middle of the group in preparation for setting off. As they wait, she takes stock of herself and the others. _We better not get into another fight like that one . . . we may not all come out of it alive. We were lucky. Blessed Fharlanghn, keep us safe!_


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2004)

Though the healing potion closed the wound on his head, Dunathar could feel the knot forming as the others discussed what to do. As they began to mount up, Dunathar finally spoke up.

"For what it is worth, I don't think riding into what could possibly be another battle so soon would be the best for us right now. These Hextorites were going somewhere, hopefully away from more Hextor freaks, and hopefully, they won't be missed for awhile. I saw we press foward to the closest outpost on the map and rest for a couple of days so I can open the chest and see what is inside of it. It will also allow us to unload the excess goods so we don't sound like a merchant caravan while we travel. However, if you all want to press foward following the tracks, I'll take point again."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

Rowyn considers Dunathar's words. "Perhaps that is the best plan after all. We *do* need to get rid of our excess. It would only slow us down in any case."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I'm actually totally OK with that.  I would very much like a few days to study these spell books I've acquired.  Let's head back to Carodan."


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 20, 2004)

*Filbert*

"I don't mind doing this myself but what will our employer say ?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

"If our employer has a problem with us preparing ourselves as best we can, then I'm not so sure I want to be employed." Rowyn smiles faintly, but her tone is as harsh as her words.


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Adromon human psywarrior1*

"Feh," Adromon utters in disgust at Manzanita's idea of returning to Carodan.  _If we return to town after every battle, we'll never reach our destination._ 
"There will be places to rest on the road ahead.  I will not deny the will of the party, but we have a duty to fulfill."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Rowyn looks at Adromon. "What do you suggest we do with all of these extra things? Leave them here for someone else to find, or take them along with us and have them slow us down?" she asks with no hostility.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 20, 2004)

Mirena pipes in.  "Well, umm, I'm not sure, but, uh, I think the horses won't really slow us down.  They're faster then us, since they're not carrying so much stuff.  And if we stay in the valleys like these horsemen did, we won't be so visible.  And, umm, once we get to the woods we'll probably be pretty well hidden..."

She looks around at the others, and seems uncomfortable in voicing her thoughts.

"But rest is always good too," she adds, looking almost apologetically at Rowyn.  She moves gingerly, wincing slightly from her wounds, as she finishes packing the horses.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 20, 2004)

OOC:  I'm going to implement something from another PBP game... Basically, the first three people to post on a certain course of action decides for the party.  I'm going to make this policy effective retroactively.  So looking back on the thread, Manzanita and Rowyn wanted first to track the riders, Filbert and Adromon wanted to continue on.  Then Filbert changed sides and wanted to track the riders.  At that point I'm going to say that the decision was made and the party moved on.  Of course, you can change the direction of the party at any time, as soon as you get three people to state a certain intention...


----------



## silentspace (Mar 20, 2004)

As Mirena finishes packing the horses, the group sets off, tracking the horsemen, following their winding trail through the hills.  After about an hour the tracks veer off to the northwest, entering the forest.  The forest is an old one.  Large trees tower high overhead, and the undergrowth is thick and heavy.  The tracks enter the forest along a deer trail.  Travel along the trail is fairly easy, but the party needs to travel single file, with Dunathar leading.  Filbert and Alyssa follow close behind, occasionally moving forward to check the trail.

The tracks continue west in the forest, following the animal trail.  Four hours later the party exits the forest, continuing to follow the tracks westward, heading toward the small mountain range that marks the edges of the Prin River valley.  Traversing the range is easy, as the tracks stay in the low foothills between the peaks.  As the end of the day nears, Dunathar finds a secluded spot off to the side of the tracks, surrounded by low hills, with trees for cover and plenty of grass for the horses to graze.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

Shortly after the party starts moving, Rowyn maneuvers Sabala over to Mirena. "I'm glad you came with us," she says to the girl. "You probably know a lot more about this area than any of us, and you've been quite helpful so far." She smiles. "Plus, you're good company."

As the day and their journey progress, Rowyn tries to simply enjoy herself. The easy motion of Sabala and the constant pace help to relax her after the harrowing battle. Eventually, she finds herself humming snatches of tunes or mumbling a bit of poetry, working on her next composition. _Fharlanghn smiles upon us,_ she thinks as they continue unmolested, and again when they arrive at the campsite Dunathar found.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  THank you SIlentspace.  Group decision making can be really painful in PbP.

IC:  Manzanita will offer to take the first watch as it gets dark, when her low light vision will be useful, and she will have the rest of the night to rest & regain her spells.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

At the mention of watches, Rowyn offers to take whatever watch no one wants. She lays her things out carefully to make a nice bed for herself and Sabala and hopes that someone has something tasty for dinner.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

As the others begin to break camp for the evening, Dunathar walks the edges of the campsite thinking of how the best defense for them all could be handled. In the middle of his search, he paused as he realized that he was not looking after the others for the coins he would recieve, but for the simple fact that they were his companions who had fought beside him.

_~The road must be making me soft...~_

Finishing the task, he approached the wizardess and pointed out to her where he believed the most likely approach from someone would come from and began passing out the provisions from the fallen Hextor soldiers.

"No need in wasting our food when we have theirs."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 21, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Shortly after the party starts moving, Rowyn maneuvers Sabala over to Mirena. "I'm glad you came with us," she says to the girl. "You probably know a lot more about this area than any of us, and you've been quite helpful so far." She smiles. "Plus, you're good company."




Mirena smiles shyly, almost glowing from Rowyn's kind words.  "We passed through this area a couple times, but I wouldn't say I know it well."  As Rowyn starts composing her song, Mirena listens with great interest.  

At the camp site, Dunathar determines that the way they entered is the most likely approach for hostile creatures.  Anything could come over the hills from any direction, but that doesn't seem too likely, except for wild animals maybe…

Dunathar collects some trail rations and water from the riders' gear, and the party reaches for loaves of bread, dried meat, and hard cheese.  A few of the water skins turn out to be filled with wine.  Nothing fancy, but nice.

Shortly after midnight, during Rowyn and Zanock's watch, a heavy mist starts to roll in.  The mist stays through the early morning watch, and hangs heavy in the air.

In the morning the injured people feel somewhat better.  Dunathar feels as good as new, but Filbert, Zanock, Mirena, and especially Adromon are carrying some injuries.  Mirena is up early and spends a couple hours organizing and redistributing the gear, along with the extra stuff from House Dharnan, on the captured horses.  She makes do, although she's short on rope and sacks, and maybe pack saddles, which makes packing and unpacking quite difficult.  It looks like some of the stuff might fall off if the horses fight or run, but they are secure enough for travel.

Travel to where though?  Looking around, you see that the mists limit clear visibility to about twenty feet, with another twenty feet or so of seeing only vague shapes.  The tracks continue on, down the valley, to the west.   No one is sure, but you think the mists might clear up if you wait a few hours.  [Continue on into the mist or wait to see if it clears up?]


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

Rowyn looks at Dunathar. "Can you scout in this mist? As long as we can still move effectively, I have no objection to continuing."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I agree.  We may even be safer in the mist.  As long as we can track & retrace our steps if needed."

To Mirena. "Mirena.  You say you have been this way before?  In what capacity?  I haven't been with the group as long as some of the others, I appologise if I'm making you repeat your story."

OOC:  Silentspace, is it too late to request that Manzanita had prepared "Read Magic" the night before in place of detect magic, & use it in the morning on the captured spell book?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

Securing his new weapons tightly upon waking, Dunathar peers into the mists and feels confident that he can lead them through it as safely as he can.

"Aye, I can take point for us again. If I see or hear anything that seems out of the ordinary, I will whistle like I did yesterday."

With that, Dunathar begins walking into the mists trusting his senses to alert him of any danger that may lurk ahead of them.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2004)

[Manzanita, of course you can prepare Read Magic…]

Looking through the captured spellbook, Manzanita finds: 
Level 0: All spells except those of the Conjuration School
Level 1: Burning Hands, Color Spray, Magic Missile, Sleep, and True Strike

Mirena replies to Manzanita “No, I haven’t been this way before.  I’ve only been up and down the Trade Road into Goruka a couple times, with Glendrake’s caravan.  We’ve never traveled far off the road though.”


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2004)

[I blanked and thought Dunathar was mounted yesterday.  So I moved you guys too far.  Ah well.]

Still hot on the trail, the party continues on into the mist, following their dwarf scout.  The fog slows down movement a bit, but Filbert and Alyssa follow the tracks easily.  The tracks continue west and a little north, rising up into the hills.  Crossing the hills, you see the Prin River Valley laid out before you, covered in a thick mist.

The party descends again into the thick mist, into the valley.  Suddenly the horses and mounts are spooked, snorting or growling at the mists.  No one can tell why though.  Then some rustling sounds are heard to the north, receding into the distance.  

The tracks of the horses continue west.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

"A group of simple _men_ wouldn't spook the horses like that, would it?" Rowyn says thoughtfully. "Perhaps that's our quarry?"


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 22, 2004)

OOC: wow ! this moves fast ... I hope you don't mind me distributing some healing with a little bit of hindsight.


Before going to bed, Filbert the minor healing left to him for the day. He uses one cure minor on himself and two on Mirena. He chats for a little while with Mirena and the others and then retires for the night.

In the morning, seeing the fog, it seems an _Obscuring Mist_ spell won't be very useful. He prays for this selection of spells: _0 - Create Water, Read Magic, Resistance; 1 - Entropic Shield (D), Remove Fear, Shield of Faith_ After receiving his power from his god, he goes back to the wounded Adromon. "I think I better treat this wound again, we never know what we might encounter today. And, of course, we want you up and healthy." With a smile, he pours more positive energy into Adromon (dropping Remove Fear).

Later, Bert isn't sure what to make of the panicking mounts. There's no longer a point for secrecy since their mount gave them away. He decides he'll try not to do like yesterday. Staying on Braveheart, he calls out with a voice as loud as he can muster. "Hey, y..you in the mist. No tr..treachery. Sh..show yourselves !"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

Rowyn glances at Filbert in surprise. She opens her mouth to say something but realizes she had nothing to contribute. She shuts it slowly while turning to look at the rest of the party.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Turning around to face the others, Dunathar winces as Filbert calls out into the mists pinpointing their position by his voice.

_~By the Maker's forge...why didn't he just paint a bullseye on us all...~_

Pulling the morningstar from its loop on his belt, Dunathar braced for anything that might come out of the mists towards them.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2004)

After casting his curing spells in the night and morning, Filbert checks the health of the party.  [Adromon and Zanock have 2 points of damage, Filbert and Mirena have 1 point.]

--

In the Prin River Valley, when the horses are spooked, Filbert calls out "Hey, y..you in the mist. No tr..treachery. Sh..show yourselves !"

Dunathar thinks he hears more faint rustling noises, further off.  Then nothing.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita urges her horse nearer Filbert's.  "We are unlikely to meet new friends in this area.  I suggest we use the mist to our advantage.  We are looking for the identity & treasure of our former adversaries, as well and making some progress towards our goal."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 23, 2004)

Manzanita guides her mount next to Filbert's.  Dunathar grips his morningstar and stands ready as tense moments pass.  You peer into the mists, unable to see beyond a few dozen feet.  

The horses and dogs seem to calm somewhat as the seconds pass.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 24, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert does reply to Manzanita right away. As the mounts calm down, he dares to speak. "This is weird. We should continue moving. Perhaps, we could make a little detour through the woods to avoid whatever is on the trail up ahead."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I am reluctant to head off the trail, since if we stop tracking our old foes, we may not be able to pick it up again.  Let us stay on track; they didn't sound quite right ahead of us."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Coming back to the others, Dunathar wars with whether or not to mention the brief noise he heard from up ahead. While his ears were becoming more tuned to sounds of the forest around them, he was not ready to worry the others on what could have been a rabbit bolting from a bush.

"I say we press on as well with the tracks. If they didn't know we were here, they will before long with the trail of horses that journey with us. I am hoping that this mist will burn off as the day comes into its own, but until then, let us use it to our advantage as best we can."

Speaking his peace, Dunathar waits to see what the others think as well.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Rowyn nods. "I am prepared to continue, but I leave it to your judgments. I am not much familiar with tracking and all that it entails."


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 24, 2004)

*Bert*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I am reluctant to head off the trail, since if we stop tracking our old foes, we may not be able to pick it up again.  Let us stay on track; they didn't sound quite right ahead of us."



"I didn't heard it as clearly as you did I guess. Alright, left, right, straight ahead, let's just go !"


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Nodding his head in the group's decision to press onward with following the tracks, Dunathar moves back to the front and continues walking through the forest.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2004)

Nothing comes through the mists, and after a while the horses seem to lose their skittishness completely.  The party continues on, tracking the horses.

Late in the morning the tracks turn north, near a rocky hill.  Following northwards, Dunathar stumbles across a depression in the ground, roughly twenty feet across, filled with mist.  The east end of the pit is nestled against the stone of the hill, in a little ravine.  Across the pit is more rock.  

Seeing Dunathar stopped, Filbert drops to the ground off of Braveheart and approaches.  He finds that the tracks go to the edge of the rocky pit and disappear abruptly.  Filbert also finds other tracks, humanoid tracks, leading to and from the edge of this pit, almost all of them heading towards the west.

Examining the pit further, Dunathar and Filbert notice faint scratch marks on the rocks closest to where the tracks disappear, as if something heavy had scraped against the tops of the stones.  Dunathar sees that although everything here would look natural to an untrained eye, his dwarven eyes see the stones have been worked somewhat around the pit.  They also begin to hear sounds below them, coming from the depression, a kind of a rustling, slithering sound.  Peering down into the pit, it is almost as if the pit is moving…  Seeing through a gap in the swirling mist, the two see a mass of writhing snakes.

At the same time, Dunathar begins to hear what sounds like even, regular breathing coming from above!  Someone’s up there, he thinks.  Looking around, he sees the rocky hill around the pit would be a little tricky to climb, but not impossible [Climb DC 15?].  There also seems to be a narrow, passable ledge going around the right side of the pit [Climb DC 10?]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

"Beware of the pit, there be more snakes in there than Set himself could handle."

Turning his head to the side, Dunathar looked above and wondered what could be breathing so loudly as to carry all the way down to them. Pointing to the ledge and to the hill itself, Dunathar begins unslinging his pack and checked to make sure climbing would not cause his weapons to fall from his belt.

"The path around the pit seems to be safer for everyone, but I'm not wanting to get any closer to those serpents than I have to. I'll take my chances with the straight shot up."

That said, Dunathar begins scouting out openings to test his weight on and begins the climb slowly up the hill.

_OOC: Climb take 10 if possible, 5 if not._


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2004)

As Dunathar speaks aloud, he hears the breathing go irregular, breaking its steady rhythm.  There’s a sort of snorting sound, a grumble, then regular breathing again.  Someone is _asleep_ above!  Filbert is distracted by the other sounds around him and can’t hear the breathing.

Dunathar:  



Spoiler



Dunathar moves expertly up the rocky hillside, moving closer to the sounds.  Climbing over a rocky ledge, he sees a sleeping half-orc, wearing studded leather with a longbow and a bastard sword.  It’s sort of a crow’s nest, with natural-looking rocks and shrubs forming a low wall from the outside.  Towards the back of the lookout post is a narrow tunnel leading downward into the hillside a few feet, ending in a small, three foot high door.  

The half-orc wrinkles his nose and mumbles something, but continues sleeping.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

Actions:As he looks down and spies the sleeping senty, Dunathar's first instinct is to plunge his bone handled dagger quickly into its throat, but he knows that would not be what is best for them at the moment.

Pulling the morningstar free as quietly as he can, Dunathar aims for the creature's temple hoping to knock him out so that the others could speak to it.

_OOC: Sneak attack for subdual/k.o. damage_


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2004)

Dunathar:  



Spoiler



Raising the morningstar up over the half-orc's head, Dunathar swings down, aiming not to crush his skull, but to knock the half-orc unconscious.  The morningstar connects with a *thunk* and the half-orc's head lolls to the side, clearly unconscious.  [19 pts subdual damage]

The sentry's position is about 25 feet up the slope.  From here, you can see Filbert standing below by the pit, partially concealed by the fog.  You cannot see the others.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 25, 2004)

Moving quickly, Dunathar looks down to Filbert and waves down to the small priest.

Once he has his attention, Dunathar points to the longer way up and makes a motion for someone to come up that way.

That done, he begins to remove the sentry's weapons and looks for anything to secure him with, as well as a gag for his mouth for when he awakes.

_OOC:Its official, when I get the chance, Dunathar is taking a level in Ranger. I warred with the thought of a fighter, but thus far, he has Ranger/Rogue stamped all over himself._


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC: You can do 3.5 Ranger if you prefer

Dunathar searches around but doesn't find anything to tie up the half-orc with, having left his backpack down below!  Dunathar stands ready to smack the half-orc if he regains consciousness, waiting for someone to come up with a rope.

The others approach carefully and study the ascent.  It will be difficult for some to climb.  [You can Take 10, taking 2 to 2 ½ minutes per person.  But some might not make it even on a Take 10.  You cannot take 20.  On closer inspection, you think the DC is a little higher than 15.]  

Meanwhile Mirena whispers to Filbert “Are we all going up?  Should I take the animals and hide them?  I can backtrack and hide them behind one of the hills that we passed, a few hundred yards back.  I can be back in 5-10 minutes.  Or do you want me to stay outside with the horses?”


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC: I play that when you Take 10, you actually get a roll.  The minimum you can get is a 10.  If you roll higher, you get the higher roll.  Lower becomes a 10.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

OOC:  It seems that if you slip when climbing, you might fall right into a snake pit?  Is it still all foggy around?

Manzanita frowns as she surveys the scene.  "I am not willing to risk that climb unaided.  Perhaps if we hauled each other up with rope.  In any case, the ones we were tracking had horses and heavy armor.  Surely they didn't make that climb.  Either that is not their lair, or there is another way in.  It is looking like they were bandits and this is their home.  Filbert, can you follow the tracks any further?  I have no rope.  Anyone else?"


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC:  There is no chance of falling into the pit to get to the lookout post.  

The morning fog still surround you, but as sunlight streams over the mountains and into the valley, the mists start to dissipate...


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

Filbert surveys the ground again, aided by Alyssa.  He's certain the tracks lead right to the edge of the snake pit.  There are traces of other horse tracks, but they are much older.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

Zanock (autopilot) nods at Manzanita, chuckling softly.  "No worries, I will pull you up."

The huge orc slings Dunathar's pack over his shoulder and rubs his palms together, surveying the climb for a few seconds.  Then he starts to ascend.  You've seen his falchion cleave the bodies of your enemies cleanly in two, so you have some idea already of how strong Zanock is, but seeing him power his massive form up the slope is still an impressive sight.  It's not just his strength, either.  He clearly is a very skilled climber, despite his restrictive armor.  In a matter of seconds, Zanock is standing next to Dunathar, handing the dwarf his pack.  

Dunathar retrieves some rope from his pack and ties up the half-orc, gagging him with his own cloak.

Taking a silk rope from his own pack, Zanock tosses an end down to the others.  With no difficulty at all, Zanock pulls the others up one by one, his biceps bulging as he lifts, one hand over the other.  In short order, everyone is pulled up.  It’s a tight squeeze, but everyone fits, rubbing shoulders together.

Mirena is last, pausing to tie the horses up some distance away, behind a nearby hill.  She returns about ten minutes later and is pulled up by Zanock.

The half-orc sentry comes to his senses, bound and gagged, his eyes filled with alarm as he looks up into your faces.

Behind you is a small door.

The mists are dissipating.  Sunlight will fill the valley soon.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Personally," she says softly, "I don't think we should take the time to question him, & risk his shouting.  Let's proceed inside."  Manzanita, since she's not going first, takes a moment to search their prisoner.  (search +6)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Rowyn nods. "It would be best to leave him and continue."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2004)

Manzanita searches through the half-orc’s things, and finds 9 silver, 16 copper, a pair of bone dice, and a lumpy piece of wood.  The young half-orc sentry looks flustered as Manzanita finds the piece of wood, and blushes a deep scarlet as she examines it.  On further inspection, the lumpy piece of wood looks like it might be a sculpture.  Of a woman.  In a lewd position.  

It doesn’t look like the half-orc has had any art training.  At all.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 26, 2004)

Chuckling at the mage's "discovery" for a moment, Dunathar turns to face the door behind them. Sliding the morningstar back into its loop, he begins searching the door looking for any traps before opening it for the others.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 26, 2004)

After the tense and dangerous last few days, Filbert enjoys the humor of the moment. "Seems like someone was lonely up here. Hehe ... Alright, seriously, I think we have stumbled on some sort of hidden base. It probably worth checking it out and this door is a more inviting place to start than those snakes. Leaving someone here to keep an eye on the prisonner and the valley might be a good idea, however. Any volunteers ?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

Rowyn hides a smile and then turns to Filbert. "I would be willing to stay . . . but I don't know how effective I would be alone, if a force came upon me." She shrugs slightly.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2004)

Mirena, Zanock, and Alyssa also volunteer to stay, if the party wants them to…

The small door is untrapped and unlocked.  Beyond the door (which everyone but Filbert and Rowyn has to duck low to pass through) is a narrow 5’ wide x 8’ high corridor, going into the hillside for ten feet before ending in a T-intersection.  The corridors are roughly worked and uneven, nothing at all like the halls of Clan Steelhammer.  Ignoring the shoddy craftsmanship, there is something about the look and feel of the place that seems _new_ to Dunathar, as if the place were just recently built.  There is no light, and no torch holders on the walls.  The right hand passageway ramps upward, curving left.  The left hand passageway ramps down, curving right.  

[Single file here folks…]


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

When Mirena, Zanock, and Alyssa volunteer to stay behind, Rowyn accompanies the group into the tunnel. She will hopefully be third or so in line, but as long as she's not first, she's happy. [Can Sabala and the other mounts come, or no?]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita returns the small figurine & the dice to the half orc, without any display of emotion on her part.  Standing, she says to Zanock. "Please accompany us.  We could certainly use your strength.  Alyssa, why don't you stay here w/Mirena.  If you see trouble coming, one of you can come get us while the other keeps an eye out.  Kill the bound one if it looks like you must leave your position."  She raises her voice so the half orc can hear, "And kill him if he tries to escape."

Bow and arrow in hand, Manzanita follows the others, near the rear, preferably.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2004)

Bringing up Sabala and Braveheart shouldn't be so hard...  It might require some time, Use Rope, and Handle Animal checks.  You wonder if they would bark loudly as they're lifted off the ground...


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 26, 2004)

Adromon goes with the others through the door and into the corridor.  He'll take a position near the front of the group. 

[OOC: This was basically to let you know I'm still here.  There hasn't been much of a need for me to chime in as of late.]


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

*Rowyn, female gnomish bard*

Before she goes through the door, Rowyn commands Sabala to stay and guard. She then rifles through the packs and takes what she thinks might be useful. [I never divvied up what Rowyn was personally carrying and what Sabala had. If you want me to say what exactly Rowyn has with her, let me know. I think Rowyn was carrying almost everything anyway.]


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2004)

The two riding dogs, Sabala and Braveheart, are brought up easily, both animals staying quiet and calm through what might have been a traumatic experience for other animals.  Remembering that these animals had seen action in the recent Gorukan invasions, you wonder briefly who their past masters were, and what they might have experienced.  Either way, they seem quite happy with their new masters.

Alyssa and Mirena kneel down in the guard post, watching outwards as Sabala [and Braveheart?] guard the rear.  

The bound half-orc shivers and gulps as he hears Manzanita’s words.  

The party moves inside.

[Left / Down or Right / Up?]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Dunathor, would you like to take the lead & scout it a bit with your darkvision?  I'll light my lantern."

OOC:  Manzanita took her bullseye lantern & 3 flasks of oil off her horse before climbing up, if I may backtrack a bit.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 27, 2004)

Nodding and moving into the tunnel while the others begin their preparations, Dunathar scouted out the entranceway and felt the falseness of the tunnels.

_~Whoever made these halls weren't kin of mine...something's not adding up here...~_

Seeing that the tunnels were slanted to go both up and down, Dunathar felt that the best course for them to take was downwards where more room would be available. Putting his thoughts to action, Dunathar went to the others to tell him of his plans and then began the decent down.


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 27, 2004)

Devan will also stay with Mirena.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Devan, if you are staying w/Mirena, I think Alyssa should accompany us.  Two should be sufficient to stand guard."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

Rowyn follows Dunathar silently.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 27, 2004)

*Bert*

"Yeah I agree with Manzanita, a watch of two should be enough. On another subject, Dunathar, I know the people of your race are always eager to go deeper underground but I would check out the upper passage first. It can't go up for a very long time and, once we've seen it, we'll not have to worry about ennemies on our back. But then again, perhaps you know better than I do."

Filbert lights his hooded lantern and draws one of his dagger. He's ready to go either way. Once they get going, he says a few last word to the ones who are left behind. "Now be careful you two. If there's any problem come warn us and we'll deal with it together."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

Rowyn nods in agreement with Filbert's words. "No need for heroics, none of us are heroes." After a pause, she amends with a smile, "At least, not yet."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 29, 2004)

Manzanita and Filbert light their lanterns and follow Dunathar down into the hill.  

The corridor leads into a set of rough stairs, heading downwards.  After the stairs, the corridor continues, ending in a regular human-sized door.   

[Let's say Devan is here, unless he says otherwise.]


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 29, 2004)

OOC:  thought I was staying outside but I can go with.  Whatever the party thinks is better.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2004)

OOC: Devan is a dwarf, is he not?  He'd be useful underground.  I say let Alyssa stay on top w/Mirena.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 29, 2004)

OOC: Dunathar is the dwarf, Devan is the human archer... But I don't think there will be a lot happening the outside, so better let the NPC do it.


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 29, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> OOC: Dunathar is the dwarf, Devan is the human archer... But I don't think there will be a lot happening the outside, so better let the NPC do it.




Sounds good.  Devan will come with the everyone then.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

If no one else does anything, Rowyn puts her ear to the door after a few moments and listens [+6].


----------



## silentspace (Mar 30, 2004)

Rowyn moves forward in the narrow corridor, brushing her hair to the side as she presses her ear against the door.  Seeing the gnomish woman listening at the door, the others stand quietly, not wanting to disturb her.

With her ear pressed against the wood, Rowyn's blue eyes stare at the flickering shadows dancing on the dark stone wall.  

When she left her gnomish settlement to learn more about the invasions that were causing such devastation and ruin, could she have pictured herself here?  Deep in the heart of the borderlands between Shillen and Goruka, in the lair of... bandits?  She had planned on gathering information in safe taverns closer to home, but fate had drawn her deeper.  She had learned quite a bit, only it seemed like such an interconnected, complex mess!  The Red Claw Clan, bandits, mysterious travelling orcs, The Silent Traders, the Sylvan Gathering, the strange behavior of House Dharnan, the missing young Duke Marcus, the Cult of Hextor...  

She had met many people, seen many places, and made many friends, but she missed her family, her husband and her two children...

Rowyn hears her own heart beating loudly in her ear.  She hears nothing else from the door.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

Rowyn presses her eyes closed for a moment and sighs almost imperceptibly, her thoughts swirling. Then she steps back and turns to the others. "I can't hear anything, but perhaps someone else should try?" she says quietly, subdued.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 30, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"No.  See if its locked.  Let's break it pick the lock or break it down."


----------



## mpickett81 (Mar 30, 2004)

Adromon nods in agreement with Manzanita.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2004)

The door is not locked and opens easily.

Beyond the door is a roughly carved, unlit chamber, about 25 feet square.  Lining the walls are wooden boxes and crates.  In the center of the room is a round table and some chairs.  There are some scraps of bread on and around the table and a couple mugs that recently held ale, but the room is otherwise clean and well-kept.  There is an empty sconce on the wall, but no torch.  The ceiling vault rises to fifteen feet at the highest point.  Across from you, in the middle of the opposite wall, is another door.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

Rowyn hangs back as the others advance.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 31, 2004)

Advancing with the others, Dunathar will examine the door checking for traps or anything that seems like it could be an alert to others behind the door.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 31, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert enters the room and tries to open a random box or crate with as little noise as possible.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita holds her lantern for Filbert to see in the box.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2004)

The party enters the room cautiously.

Filbert and Manzanita see that most of the boxes and crates are nailed shut.  They would require a crowbar, or some hacking or bashing, to open.  Scanning the boxes, Filbert finds a few that are have already been opened, their tops no longer nailed shut.  Quietly opening the boxes, the two discover a box of mining picks, a box of shovels, a box of torches, and a box filled with hemp rope.  

Dunathar moves quietly across the room to the other door.  Searching the door reveals nothing.  Carefully turning the handle, without opening the door, reveals it to be unlocked, like the last.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

Rowyn waits near the rear of the party to see what the others do.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita motions for Zanock to go up front with Dunathor.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 31, 2004)

As the burly half-orc approached, Dunathar looked to see that the others had finished examining the mining tools around them.

_~These tools would require workers to use them and I've never seen a Hextorite profess to loving manual labor...~_

When he feels confident they are ready as well, Dunathar opens the door slowly and looks inside before entering.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 1, 2004)

Dunathar wasn't exactly sure if everyone was ready, but with Devan, Adromon, and Zanock by his side, he figured taking a peek through the door couldn't hurt.

Extending beyond the door is a ten foot wide by fifteen foot high darkened corridor, lined with doors.  There are three doors on the left and two on the right.  Dunathar can just barely make out another doorway at the end of the corridor, just at the limits of his darkvision.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 2, 2004)

"Well," Rowyn sighs quietly, "let's get on with it." She moves down the corridor, stopping short of the first door [in the 5' square before the one in front of the door].


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 2, 2004)

*Bert*

"Looks like it's some kind of mining operation they have here." Filbert says softly to Manzanita. "Yet it seems calm and deserted. Except for that one guard, of course ... and the snakes, oh never mind..."

Filbert will follow the others, once most of them are in the corridor. He's always listening for something out of place.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 2, 2004)

Studying the tools, it does indeed look like they were used for some sort of mining or tunneling.  Moving their lanterns about, Filbert and Manzanita see that only a few tools on the top layer look like they have been used, then wiped off and replaced in the boxes.  The majority of the tools, packed in straw underneath the used tools, look much cleaner, newer, and unused.  There is a thin layer of dust on top of the crates, even the few crates that have been opened.  The rest of the room is pretty clean except for the neglected mugs and scraps of bread.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 2, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Perhaps the bandits seized this mine from its legitimate owners, and haven't further used it except as a base.  It is curious.  All will be revealed in time, I suspect.  Before we die, I hope."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 2, 2004)

Rowyn turns to look sharply at Manzanita. _That's an odd thing to say,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 2, 2004)

Continuing down the corridor...

The first door, on the left, looks small and unimportant.  There is no lock on the door.  The door opens into a small privy.

The next door, on the right, is more substantial.  A successful listen check reveals gruff humanoid voices beyond the door, but they are not clear enough to be understood or even for the language to be identified.  Searching the door and its lock reveals nothing.  The latch must be tested to determine if the door is locked or not.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 2, 2004)

"If these be Hextorites, I'm not to be thinkin' they took this mine peacefully. They only know one way of doing things."

As he pulled his ear away from the door, Dunathar told the others what he heard.

"Well, I guess it is time to get to know the neighbors."

Nodding to Zanock, Dunathar slid the morningstar from its loop on his belt and pointed to the door.

"Get ready all. I'll be opening it on three. One....two...three..."

Placing his hand on the doorknob, Dunathar turned it slowly, hoping it would open quietly.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 2, 2004)

With morningstar ready, Dunathar reaches out to grasp the door handle.  As he turns the latch it clicks, making a sound louder than the stealthy dwarf would have liked.  The latch continues to turn - the door is unlocked.

Beyond is a twenty-five by twenty-five foot room, with six bunk beds, three lined up on each side of the room.  The room sleeps twelve, but there are currently only three occupants.  Two are talking, standing by the bunk to the far left.  One is lying down on the middle bunk on the right.  They are all half-orcs, and are unarmored, though there are battle axes within easy reach of all.

The half-orcs are startled at your entrance.  The one on the right appears to be sleeping.

_*Surprise Initiative*_
Filbert
Devan
Adromon
Manzanita
Zanock
Dunathar
Rowyn


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 2, 2004)

_~Thank the Maker they are not all here...~_

Seeing the surprised look on the half-orcs' faces, Dunathar knows the time to strike is now and ask questions later.

Rushing towards the guards, Dunathar draws back with everything he has and swings for the creature's arm hoping to break it and render his axe useless.

_OOC: Sorry guys.._


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 2, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will try to move up, holding her lantern high to reveal the room as much as possible (unless there's another light source in the room.)  She holds her long sword in her other hand, as her bow is not useful when she's holding the lantern.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 3, 2004)

Adromon drew his glaive before the door was opened. 

Angered by Dunathar's actions, Adromon shoots the dwarf a harsh look.  There is no justice in attacking unarmed soldiers, no matter their cause.  Hoping they can understand him, Adromon addresses the half-orcs firmly (though not loudly).  
"We already have you beaten.  Surrender now and we'll let you live."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

Rowyn hovers in the background, prepared to _inspire courage_ if necessary, though her heart is not entirely in it.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 3, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert isn't sure what to do at first but he nods at Adromon's words. He hopes the ennemy will surrender but he's ready to throw a dagger at one of them should they make threatening gestures.


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 3, 2004)

Devan seeks a good position for him and his bow and fires.

ooc:  not sure what the room looks like so where ever I can get clean shots off that would be good.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2004)

*-- Surprise Round --*

*Filbert* raises his dagger, ready to throw it if he sees any threatening gestures...

*Devan* steps forward and fires his bow, aiming at one of the standing half-orcs.  His arrow sinks into the half-orc’s torso.  

*Adromon* addresses the half-orcs firmly (though not loudly). "We already have you beaten. Surrender now and we'll let you live."  The half-orcs look at each other, then back at Adromon, a look of fierce determination in their eyes.

*Manzanita* holds her lantern high, spreading light further into the shadowy room.  She holds her long sword in her other hand.

*Zanock* charges into the room, slicing the wounded half-orc across the chest.  Blood spurts out as he falls.

*Dunathar* moves into the room, swinging his morningstar two-handed at the remaining standing orc.  It’s a great hit, and the half-orc’s eyes open wide, her life seeming to leave her fierce eyes, as she falls.

*Rowyn* stands ready…

*-- Round 1 -- * 

The *half-orc * lying down on his bunk jumps up and seems to shake himself awake, quickly surveying the situation.  Seeing the intruders, he grabs his axe.

*Filbert* (readied action) throws his dagger, hitting solidly [critical hit, 5 damage].  The half-orc is staggered, but standing.

_Initiative_
Filbert
Half-orc
_- pause -_
Devan
Adromon
Manzanita
Zanock
Dunathar
Rowyn

Just one half-orc is still standing, wounded by Filbert's dagger.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 5, 2004)

Its hard to say with any degree of certainty in the midst of combat, but it looks like Devan, Zanock and Dunathar slew the first two half-orcs outright, and not just knocked them unconscious.  The last half-orc, the one who had just woken, is only barely on his feet, gripping his axe with both hands.  The dagger thrown by Filbert is projecting from his chest, just under the collarbone.  His tunic is staining red with blood.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 5, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert draws another dagger but the others will probably deal with the remaining half-orc before he can react.


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 5, 2004)

Devan lets another arrow loose into the remaining half orc.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 5, 2004)

Devan pivots to target the remaining half-orc, sending an arrow deep into his chest.  The half-orc gasps and falls.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 5, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will enter the room & take part in searching the bodies & the room.  "It would be nice to question someone, but these men seem clearly connected to the followers of Hextor we saw before.  I would not grieve over their lives.  Perhaps Alyssa & Mirena are questioning the onr above."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

As Manzanita searches the bodies, Dunathar quickly begins looking for places to hide them for now. When a suitable place is located, Dunathar will drag the body(ies) to it and try to clean the floor with bedding.

"It is best to keep surprise on our side for as long as we can."

Once done, Dunathar will help look for any Hextorite markings on gear or chests in the room to link the raiders outside to the mine inside.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 6, 2004)

Adromon rests his glaive on the ground, but retains such a strong grip on it that his knuckles turn white.  He surveys the situation with a piercing look in his eyes.  Although he remains quiet, he is clearly furious.


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 6, 2004)

Devan , noticing Adromon's expression goes to Dunathar and speaks with him in private.

"I think we made the right decision, what do you think.  The only reason i ask is there are some individuals that don't think so.  I won't sit by and wait for one of my friends to get hurt or even killed while other individuals are trying to compromise with them.  but what do I know.....


----------



## silentspace (Apr 6, 2004)

The room is spartan and bare, and very much like a barracks.  There is an empty torch holder on the wall.  Besides the beds, there are twelve wooden footlockers and one larger wooden trunk.

Nine of the footlockers contain neatly folded tunics and pants, all dark grey.  In addition, three of the footlockers contain suits of studded leather armor, shortbows, a quiver of 20 arrows, and outdoor gear including boots, cloaks and packs.  The half-orc members of the group you were tracking wore similar-looking clothes and armor, as did the half-orc sentry that was bound and gagged.  There are also several sets of bone dice and a leather necklace with a big pointy tooth, possibly from a boar, hanging from it.  You find a total of 31 silver pieces and 32 copper pieces.

The trunk contains five suits of scale mail, and a well-thumbed book.

The title of the book is “The Glory of Hextor: Devotion through Combat.”  It is written in the common tongue, and has the following chapters:

1 – Increase your Fighting Prowess through Combat and Warfare!
2 – Grow Spiritually through Conquest!
3 – The Strength of Hextor: Dominating the Weak!
4 – Bar-room Brawling: Good Practice, but a Waste!
5 – Stay Focused on your Goals: Align your Will with Hextor’s!

The book is cheaply bound in low-quality leather.  The book is not long, and the text is written somewhat larger than you’re used to seeing in a book.

Hanging on a hook by the door is a key.  Dunathar examines the key, and sees that it is for a simple lock, one that should be easy to pick.

Dunathar does his best to clean up the traces of combat.  As the dwarf drags the bodies to stuff them into the footlockers, Adromon notices that the hand of one the half-orcs, the last one to fall, twitches as he is dragged.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita thumbs through the book.  "Hmm.  This Hextor is cruel, but he has some good ideas.  But military matters are for others."  She tosses the book into the foot lockers with the bodies.  "Let's keep moving.  If any of you humans want to put on those dark grey tunics, you might fool them briefly, but not we gnomes, elves and dwarves."


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 7, 2004)

With a bit of disgust, Filbert tries to retrieve is dagger from one of their victims. If he makes any movement, he'll say: "This one is still alive ! Maybe we should bring him up to the others. That would make two prisonners."


			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> If any of you humans want to put on those dark grey tunics, you might fool them briefly, but not we gnomes, elves and dwarves.



"And halflings ! Geee... Am I that forgettable, Manzanita ?" He smiles slightly, despite the danger around them. "Just jesting you ... But I agree. What ever we do, let's move fast and be on our guard."


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 7, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Dunathar does his best to clean up the traces of combat.  As the dwarf drags the bodies to stuff them into the footlockers, Adromon notices that the hand of one the half-orcs, the last one to fall, twitches as he is dragged.




Adromon places his glaive in the path of the dwarf as he drags the quivering half-orc toward the footlooker.  "Not so fast... this one still lives.  We may get the chance to ask question after all."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Let him die.  We would have to heal him to get him in shape to talk, healing which would be better used on us.  If we want to ask questions, lets ask the one outside.  For now, I suggest we continue, while we still have the advantage of surprise."

To Filbert.  "Halflings too, of course.  Our fates are all the same before the forces of Goruka and Hextor."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 7, 2004)

"And orcs!" Zanock adds, eyeing the tunics skeptically.  They don't look like they'd fit him anyways.

Filbert finds that the half-orc still has breath in him, though it is exceedingly shallow.  He is wounded very near death, but he has stabilized on his own, like Zanock had before, and Adromon too.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2004)

Dropping the body as he would a sack of rocks, Dunathar agrees with Manzanita that the best course of action would be to simply end its life here and now and take chances with what is out there as the look around. However, as the halfling priest approached and looked at the body, Dunathar moved backwards to give him room to do whatever he saw fit.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 7, 2004)

Rowyn stands silently in the background, watching the others. She looks lost in thought and only reacts if someone talks to her directly. [Sorry for the delay, and the lack of real activity. This week has been horrible at work.]


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 8, 2004)

"I think he's gonna make it. But he'll probably won't regain consciousness anytime soon. We could hide him here for now and bring him with us as a prisonner later. I just can't bring myself to kill him, here, like that. I mean, he's helpless."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 8, 2004)

Dunathar's voice is flat as he speaks to the halfling priest and those around him.

"If his heart belongs to Hextor, then taking him as a captive won't do us any good. I know you may not think it is right, the best thing we can do is finish him off and be done with him."

Letting his words sink in, Dunathar continues.

"If any feel that I'm harsh, know that my clan has been attacked several times by those who march under Hextor's banner for the mines we possess, but each time, the cost grows more severe. Never before have I raised my blade to stop them, as I didn't see the profit in it, but now I'll be damned if I ever let another slip by me again."


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hearing Dunathar's words, Adromon feels it is finally time for him to voice his protest. He addresses the dwarf with a look of reflection in his eyes.

"I am a warrior, not an assassin.  I cannot sit by and watch this half-orc be murdered in cold blood.  If you consider yourself above the Hextorites, Dunathar, we should tend to this creatures wounds, bind him, and leave him be."


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 9, 2004)

Devan hearing both sides of the opinion can't help but speak up.

"I agree with Dunathar.  I would not like to face this same enemy in combat again.  Would this half orc show any of us any mercy, I think not."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

While Adromon's eyes carry the light of compassion in them, Dunathar's eyes are as hard as flint.

"If ye want one alive to talk to, I'll bring you the one from upstairs and we can requestion him for as long as you'd like, but if you insist on healing him, remember that by saving his life, our priest may not be able to come to our aid when we need it the most."

Pausing to let Devon speak, Dunathar nods in agreement with the archer.

"Ye don't want to be an assassin then don't be one. Step out of the room and let me finish the task at hand and think of it no more. I respect what ye want to do, but not with this man, nor any who march under the Black God's banner."


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Adromon human psywarrior 1*

Adromon's normally steadfast resolve is shaken by the debate.  He feels ill-suited to a philosophical discussion, but he can't remain silent in good conscious.  _In war,_ he thinks, _things were much simpler.  There was no question that if you didn't kill, you would be killed._

He turns to Devon, "Mercy has no meaning if given only to those that bear us goodwill."  Then to Dunathar, "I doubt a few bandages would be a drain on Bert's abilities.  But I won't turn against the party if I am the only one against this action."  

Adromon remains motionless as his eyes scan the room for any sign of support from his companions.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 9, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert's eyes go from Dunathar to Adromon in quick succession. He's hesitant to join the debate between the shifty dwarf and the mysterious warrior. When Adromon mentions his name, he manages to blurt out a few words. "Sure, a few bandages, not much of a problem. Hehe ... Let's just move OK ?"


----------



## silentspace (Apr 9, 2004)

Filbert takes out his new healing kit and quickly applies first aid to the unconscious half-orc.  In a few seconds the halfling healer finishes bandaging the wounds.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 9, 2004)

Getting silk rope from Zanock, Dunathar hog-ties the half-orc, ripping some cloth from his tunic and stuffing it in his mouth, securing the gag with more rope.  The dwarven rogue then dumps the half-orc unceremoniously into the footlocker.  

The third door down the hallway is on the left.  It is unlocked and untrapped, and opens onto a kitchen.  The room contains a cooking pit with a large spit over it, big enough to cook a deer or pig.  There is another small cooking hearth against the far wall, and several tables, shelves, boxes, crates, and barrels.  Kitchen utensils are arrayed about the room.  The shelves are lined with large loaves of bread.  On the central table is half a loaf of bread, and a large slab of cooked meat, sliced open, with a carving knife and fork nearby.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 9, 2004)

Walking up to the table, Dunathar grabbed the knife and cut out a hefty chunk of meat before ripping off an equally large piece of bread from the half loaf. Taking bites from each as he walked around the kitchen, Dunathar looked in the boxes to see what other manner of food stuffs were available.

"Ye all might as well get something to eat while ye have the chance. Who knows when our next meal may be."

_OOC: Search check of the room as he goes._


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

Rowyn watches the others as they discuss the half-orc's fate, and then follows them to the kitchen. She sniffs the bread, and if it smells okay, takes a hunk and gnaws on it as she also studies the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 10, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"We should just kill him."  Manzanita says about the half orc.  THen she turns to Zanock.  "I would think the Hextorites would try to ally with the orcs.  Many orcs believe in the might makes right philosohpy.  Do you have some reason to think this would not be so?"


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 12, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert sighs at Manzanita's comment. _What happened to her ? She's always looking for blood, for confrontation. For a dwarf, like Dunathar, it's not really surprising but Manzanita is not even a warrior ..._

Filbert enters the kitchen with more caution than the others. "All this food, ready to be eaten, left here without anybody around ? This place continues to be ... somewhat deserted." Filbert searches the room for an hidden cook or something. If he finds nothing, he'll help himself to some food too. "I guess it would be a waste to let good food rot."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2004)

“Might makes right?” asks Zanock, turning to the elf female.  His eyes get a misty, far-away look as he speaks.  “My tribe follows Gruumsh.  We believe in _Orc_ might!  The elders teach that in the past orcs ruled vast territories - the open plains, the forests, and the mountains too.”

Zanock’s eyes narrow and his voice turns hard.  “But our lands were stolen!  Elves infest the forests, dwarves the mountains, and humans cover the world like a plague.  But orcs survive, not just in wild lands, but throughout the world, even inside lands claimed by elves, or dwarves, or humans.  They say one day a great orc leader will arise to unify the scattered tribes, and we orcs will restore the world to its natural state.”

Zanock’s eyes hold a fiery intensity for a moment, then he seems to return to normal, his gruff voice softening and his eyes relaxing.  “So the elders say.  Orcs are strong.  Many want to ally with orcs.  Hextorites too?  Why not?”


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2004)

The meat, which Dunathar recognizes as deer meat, is freshly killed and cooked well.  The bread is thick and hearty, somewhere between normal bread and trail bread.  The boxes and crates contain all sorts of less perishable foodstuffs.  Mostly flour, hard biscuits, salted jerky, and hard cheese, but also smaller quantities of nuts and dried fruits.  The barrels contain water and cheap ale.

It’s a lot of food.  Perhaps enough to feed an army.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2004)

Rowyn speaks quietly. "Let us take some of these supplies for our own use, and continue on. I do not like being in the middle of what may turn out to be a fortress."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2004)

Finishing his quick meal, Dunathar moves towards the others and listens as Zanock speaks of his people's beliefs and tries to keep the scowl off of his face.

"I'm hoping if we ever part ways Zanock, you don't decide to take up that banner. I would find no pleasure in adding you to the list of people that are dead in my eyes."

As Rowyn speaks of moving on, Dunathar nods his head in agreement.

"Aye, let us scout out this place and be gone. I also have no desire to fight a battle that cannot be won this day."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita nods diplomatically at Zanock's speech, making a mental note to discuss with the others whether he should be here with them at all.

The food also distresses her.  "Where are those who cooked this, and who is coming to dinner?  These bandits are very well funded.  I fear we may be out of our league.  Dunathor, perhaps you could scout ahead a bit."  

_OOC:  Can the party determine approximately how many people the prepared food would feed, as this might help determine how many people currently dwell here?_


----------



## silentspace (Apr 14, 2004)

Zanock looks at Dunathar and makes a sound somewhere in-between a growl and a sigh.  “What?  Your elders had only good things to say about orcs?  I think not.  I used to travel only at night, to avoid those who sought to kill me first and ask questions later.  Like the dwarves who killed my parents.  If not for my size and strength, I doubt I would have survived long, as an orc whose only wish is to travel and see the world.  Does your tribe not hunt orcs wherever they are seen?  Are you not suspicious when I even speak with other orcs?  Am I not already dead in the eyes of most humans, elves and dwarves from the moment they see me?”

Ignoring the carving knife, Zanock uses his falchion to slice off a chunk of meat and starts tearing into it with his teeth.

Watching Zanock's falchion slice into the meat, Manzanita thinks back to the time they killed and cooked the boar with Glendrake’s caravan.  Or the graduation party at the university in Masar where she studied law.  It’s difficult to reach any conclusions, but the slab of meat on the table, if eaten with the bread, could make a meal for... fifteen to thirty-five?  It looks like one of the deer’s haunches.  The rest of the deer is not in evidence.  The kitchen, like the other rooms, is clean.  The room itself is twenty by twenty feet square, and is filled pretty tightly with all the boxes, crates and barrels.  

There are three more doors in the corridor.  The next one is on the left, then a pair of double doors on the right, and lastly a door straight ahead.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 14, 2004)

Adromon cuts off a piece of meat and brings it to his mouth with the knife.  He turns to Zanock and Dunathar, "We should move on.  A real battle will quench our anger."  He picks up his glaive and moves out into the hallway, awaiting his companions.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 15, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert move out with Adromon. "Yes let's proceed, but with caution." He says softly before heading to the nearest door.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2004)

Rowyn follows the other two.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

Adromon, Bert and Rowyn step out of the room back into the hallway.  The kitchen door is in the middle of the hallway.  The next door is across the hall, fifteen feet down.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Staring hard at Zanock, Dunathar swallowed his food and listened as Zanock spoke of being an outcast, hunted, and hated.

_~The day you justify following Hextor is the last day you'll ever see me coming Zanock. Don't make me prove your hunted theory as right...~_

As Adromon called their attention away from each other, Dunathar nodded when it was suggested he scout ahead for the others again.

"Yeah...that sounds fine...I'm suddenly not hungry anymore..."

Moving ahead of the others, Dunathar walked to the next door slowly before placing his ear against it listening for any sounds and checking to see if the door is locked.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 17, 2004)

Voices can be heard faintly behind the door.  Only a small snippet can be made out.  Its a human-ish voice.

"...'cause they've got friggin orc blood they think they can..."

The voices can still be heard, but they seem to have moved further away from the door.  Dunathar thinks he hears two distinct voices talking.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Waving to the others to be silent, Dunathar thanked the Maker that the stone walls absorbed the sounds from their previous battle and discussion in the kitchen. Moving back towards the others as silently as possible, he began whispering to the others.

"Voices behind the door...sounds like humans to me...also seem none to happy with the green bloods in the compound. No offense Zanock, but that be their words, not mine."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Thus far, oposition has not been too stout.  We are still at near full strength, and retain the element of surprise.  Let us go through the door, and continue to strike quickly and silently."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 19, 2004)

Rowyn opens the door.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2004)

Cursing for letting the quicker lass get ahead of him, Dunathar tightened his grip on the morningstar and looked in as soon as he could to see what the numbers were against them.

_~May the Maker continue to watch over us...~_


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2004)

The door opens into another barracks room, like the last one.  Four human guards stand here, in scalemail with swords on their belts.  They did not hear the party, and failed to hear or see the door opening.

_*Surprise Initiative*_
Devan
Manzanita
Filbert
Adromon
Zanock
Dunathar
Rowyn

Edit: Here's a little map


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 20, 2004)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  Since Rowyn opened the door, and Manzanita is the light source for the non-darkvisioned party, I think I can safely assume she is right behind Rowyn.  She'll take the oportunity to cast sleep on the two standing together.  Hopefully the full round spell will take effect before they get to act.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 20, 2004)

Hearing the elvish mage begin her chanting, Dunathar took that as a sign that talking would come after the odds were shifted more in his companion's favor.

_~If there is any talking to be done at all...~_

Charging the guard closest to him, Dunathar swung the morningstar hoping to drop the guard before he could draw his steel.

_OOC: Attack guard at B2. Morningstar gripped in both hands for extra thumpage.._


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 20, 2004)

Devan looks at the situation for a second then pulls his mighty Longbow back and lets an arrow loose at the nearest enemy.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 21, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert holds his lantern high and gets out of the real warriors' way.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2004)

*-- Surprise Round --*

Devan steps to the side and fires an arrow at the closest open target he sees [H4].  His arrow hits.  The human grasps at the shaft protruding from his chest, and falls [8 damage].

Manzanita begins casting a spell.

Filbert holds his lantern up high and flattens himself against a wall, trying to stay out of the other’s way.

Adromon [autopilot] steps into the room, swinging his glaive at the human behind the door [H3].  His glaive arcs down, slicing diagonally through the human, cleaving him in two [critical, 28 damage].

Zanock moves past Adromon, charging the human opposite the door [H2].  His falchion slices straight down, cutting a gash deeply in the human’s body [14 damage].  As the human falls, Zanock pivots on his feet, spinning around, slicing his falchion in a horizontal arc, lopping the last human’s head cleanly off [critical, 30 damage].

*-- Combat Ends --*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita drops her arms and frowns.  "A waste of a perfectly good spell.  But what an efficient killing machine we are..." she mutters.  She then shoulders her way in the room and begins to search the trunks and bodies.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 22, 2004)

Rowyn looks troubled and slips to the side of the hallway as the others search the room. _That was brutally . . . efficient,_ she thinks as she contemplates the short fight. She sighs almost silently. _I have become awfully immersed in death. I wonder if anyone will recognize me when I return. I wonder if I will recognize myself!_ She shakes her head and then enters the room, attempting to put on a game face for the proceedings.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 22, 2004)

As the longer legs of his companions carried them past him, Dunathar watched as the guards fell like wheat to the scythe.

_~I do hope Zanock stays on our side, as I do not know if even I could stop him...~_

Slipping the morningstar back into the loop on his belt, Dunathar drew his dagger and carefully made sure that no life remained in the guards. While he respected his companion's beliefs, Dunathar was not about to beat a foe only to bandage him afterwards.

After his grisly task was done, he cleaned his dagger on the fallen guard's shirt before looking for a way to once more hide the evidence of their passing.

_~OOC:While he searches for more hiding spots, Dunathar will also keep his eye out for anything that will be of use to the party, or himself...~_


----------



## silentspace (Apr 22, 2004)

This room is much like the last one, with bunkbeds, footlockers, and a large wooden trunk.  The footlockers contain dark grey clothing, and four of them also contain suits of studded leather armor, shortbows and arrows, and outdoor gear.  The trunk contains one suit of scale mail, and is otherwise empty.

You find a total of 47 silver pieces and 43 copper pieces.

A torch flickers on the wall, and there is another simple key hanging on a hook by the door.

This combat was messier than the last, but Dunathar manages to clean up most traces of the battle.  He hides the bodies in the footlockers, after making sure they are dead.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC:  Is the mastwork robe that Manzanita wears the same dark grey?

"OK.  Well let's keep moving."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2004)

Rowyn takes the key, if no one else does.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 23, 2004)

*Filbert*

Filbert is awestruck. Zanock took down two enemies before they could even blink. Remembering what Zanock said in the kitchen, Filbert makes a mental note to try to improve his relation with the orc... Bert doesn't want to end up cleaved in two.

"Ahhh... right, that was eeerrrr... quick... There doesn't seem to be much of interest here. I agree with Manzanita, let's move on."


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2004)

OOC: Manzanita’s robes are the same color, but of higher quality material and make.

The next set of doors is on the left.  It is a pair of large, wooden double doors.  Dunathar searches the door [taking 10] but finds nothing amiss.  The door has a lock, and testing the handle, Dunathar finds that it is locked.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2004)

Pocketing the silver pieces as his companions prepared to depart, Dunathar prepared himself for the next room. They had been extremely lucky so far, as the Hextorites were not aware of the foxes which lurked in their roost, but lucky would only carry them so long.

Approaching the next door, Dunather studied it for a moment and thought it was safe for the others to enter with him. Finding it locked, Dunathar pulled the key from the first guard room and tried the use it to open the lock.

"Let's see what they are hiding shall we..."

_OOC: If the key doesn't work Dunathar will try to pick it, taking his time as he does so. (Take 20)_


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2004)

The simple key opens the door.  Looking beyond the door you see a ten foot wide corridor, similar to the one you are in, extending forty feet.  The corridor ends in another pair of plain wood double doors, much like the ones you just opened.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 23, 2004)

Smiling as the key opens the door, Dunathar opens it wider for all to see once he sees the path is clear. Turning to the others, Dunathar wanted to give them a moment before proceeding.

"Do we back out now and seek out the authorities to tell of the Hextorites, or do we press foward?"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2004)

"Press forward," Rowyn says grimly. "We may as well keep going, while we retain some element of surprise." She adds to herself, "Though I'm not sure I like this path we're on."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 24, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"It is unsettling, is it not, that we don't even know who these people are who we are slaying.  We don't even really know that they're hostile.  Yet we know they worship Hextor, and that is enough, I suppose, to know they're not on our side.  While we retain the element of surprise, I say we press on."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "It is unsettling, is it not, that we don't even know who these people are who we are slaying.  We don't even really know that they're hostile.  Yet we know they worship Hextor, and that is enough, I suppose, to know they're not on our side.  While we retain the element of surprise, I say we press on."




"Aye elf, that they be Hextorites is all I need to know as well."

Seeing that it looked like the group was in favor of pressing foward, Dunathar began walking down towards the door, scanning the halls as he did so for any traps that could have been set.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2004)

Halfway down the corridor, hidden in the shadows of the ceiling above, is a slot running across the width of the ceiling.  Peering up into the the slot, Dunathar sees a line of spikes pointing down.

Studying the floor underneath the spikes reveals marks that seem to correspond to the spikes above.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 25, 2004)

Turning to face the others, Dunathar pointed to the roof above and made a simulation of the trap by using one hand as the floor with his other hand being the spikes which dropped down from above.

Once he knew they were not coming further, Dunathar began looking for any way he could disarm the trap, or at least block it from catching his companions as they followed behind him.

_OOC: Search and Disarm taking a 20 if time permits, a 10 if not. Because as weakened as we are, any damage is too much for me.._


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2004)

Searching the area around the slot reveals no trigger or control mechanism.  So Dunathar is unable to disable the spikes.  Unless... well... Dunathar sees that the spikes are connected with a metal bar.  Perhaps he could jam it somehow, if he had something to jam it with.  The ceiling is fifteen feet high, and the spikes are recessed in the slot, another foot higher up.  The bar connecting the spikes is another foot higher up.  He could reach up into the slot, with something...

Unable to find a trigger mechanism, Dunathar hasn't passed the plane of the spikes yet.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 25, 2004)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  Have we missed any doorways?  Are there other ways we could go?

Manzanita gazes up at the spikes.  "We don't really even know if it is a trap.  Perhaps it is simply a gate.  I don't see how we could get up there to jam it, although if we could, we could use some captured weapons for that purpose, perhaps.  Or we could just try to sneak by on the edge."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

Rowyn looks grim. "I don't want to chance one of us to the supposition that it's a gate, though it certainly looks like it. Is there any other way we could continue?"


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2004)

OOC: Behind you there was one last doorway in the corridor, at the end.  Also, from the lookout post, there was a passageway that sloped up.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 26, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"This could well be an important room, but probably not worth blowing our surprise if we were trapped.  Let's explore the last door in this corridor, & if that leads nowhere, go back to the beginning, check our hostage & lookouts & head up."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2004)

Rowyn nods in agreement. "That sounds reasonable. Let's go." She heads back to the other door, slowly, so if anyone has an objection or wants to go first she can stop.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement, Dunathar stared angrily at the recess above him, and began thinking of ways to wedge the spikes so that they would not be a hinderance to his companions.

Turning away, Dunathar took the point position once more and began walking quietly towards the last door.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 28, 2004)

Moving back into the previous corridor, the party stops in front of the last door.  It's an unremarkable wood door.  Searching and listening at the door reveal nothing.  Dunathar reaches out to carefully turn the handle, but meets some resistance.  The door appears to be locked.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2004)

Manzanita nods, "let's go through it" she whispers. "Pick the lock or let Zanock bash it down."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

Rowyn nods in response. She grips her short sword in both hands, wringing the hilt unconsciously.


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 29, 2004)

*Bert*

"Wait !" says Filbert slightly louder that he wanted. He continues more softly. "Didn't we found _two_ keys ? Maybe we should try that second key before trying anything else."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2004)

*Rowyn, female gnomish bard*

[If Rowyn has the second key (I was confused as to whether or not she took it): ] Rowyn blushes slightly and digs it out. "Here," she whispers, and passes it to Dunathar.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

Neither key works in this door.  Studying the two simple keys together, they appear to be for the same lock.  Moving back to the double door, which is only a few feet away, you discover that both keys work on the double door.

[Will be in Vegas for a conference this weekend...]


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 30, 2004)

OOC:  Are you implying Vegas nightlife will be more of an attaction to you than this fine game?


----------



## Verbatim (May 1, 2004)

Seeing as the easy route to enter the door would not work, Dunathar pulled out his picks and began working on the door, watching for any hidden surprises on the lock while he did so.


----------



## Seonaid (May 1, 2004)

Rowyn uncharacteristically fidgets a bit as Dunathar works. _I don't like this, not at all,_ she thinks to herself. _We know nothing and yet we are willing to risk our lives to end those of others._ She sighs almost silently as she continues to wait.


----------



## GPEKO (May 3, 2004)

*Bert*

Looking for ways to help Dunathar, Filbert moves besides him with his lantern. However, he suddenly remembers that dwarves don't need light to see in the dark. Weird, that ... 

"So, you made any progress ? Can I help ?"


----------



## silentspace (May 3, 2004)

This lock is significantly harder to pick, but Dunathar manages to do it after a couple minutes.  The door opens into a 5’ wide by 20’ long corridor, with another door at the end.  Standing in front of the door is a guard dog.

*-- Round 1 --*

As the guard dog sees the intruders, he starts barking and charges towards the party [readied action], its teeth sinking into the dwarven scout.  [4 damage].  The dog, its teeth biting down on the rogue, shakes its head savagely, but Dunathar’s dwarven stability prevents the dog from taking him to the ground, and the dog lets go.

_Initiative_

Dog
--action paused--
Rowyn
Manzanita
Devan
Dunathar
Adromon
Filbert
Zanock


----------



## Seonaid (May 3, 2004)

Rowyn immediately breaks into song, _inspiring courage_ in her companions. If she's close enough to attack with her short sword, she will. Otherwise she will wait until she is able.


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

The door is at the end of the main 10' wide corridor.  Dunathar and Filbert are occupying the front spots.  The dog threatens and is threatened by both of them.  The others are behind the dwarf and the halfling.


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita makes no attempt to engage, but tries to hold the lzntern advantageously.  

OOC Is there another source of light?


----------



## Hurricain (May 4, 2004)

ooc:  Hey, I'm back.  Moving Sucks!

Devan looks for a open shot with his bow, if none present them self he will pull out his short sword and attack the dog.


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

The 5' wide corridor beyond the door has stone walls similar to most of the other spaces here.  The ceiling here is ten feet high.  The corridor has an empty torch holder on the wall, as some of the other rooms have had.  (Only the room with the humans in it was lit.)

Manzanita's lantern shines into the narrow corridor, lighting the space brightly.  The dog's eyes seem to glow a lurid yellow color in the light.  It continues to bark loudly, the sounds echoing through the stone rooms, its fangs bared menacingly.


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2004)

Cursing himself for being too slow to dodge a flea infested mangy mutt, Dunathar looked at his bleeding arm for a moment before drawing his morningstar.

_~I hope you liked your last meal...~_

Striking out with his good hand, Dunathar hoped the barking would not draw too much attention to them, but knew deep down it already had.

_OOC: Attack with morningstar and try to finish off puppy quick..._


----------



## GPEKO (May 4, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert cautiously takes a step back and throws his dagger at the dog. He then draws an another one.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Rowyn* begins to sing, Inspiring Courage in her allies.

*Manzanita*’s lantern shines into the narrow corridor.  The shadows of the combatants flicker against the far wall and door.  The hallway looks otherwise empty.

*Devan* knocks an arrow and fires it at close range.  He fires wide, not wanting to hit his companions.

*Dunathar* draws his morningstar, smashing it against the dog’s head, knocking it to the side [9 damage].  The dog is staggered, but continues to snarl, looking for an opening to attack.

_Initiative_
Dog
Rowyn
Manzanita
Devan
Dunathar
--action paused--
Adromon
Filbert
Zanock


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Adromon* (autopilot) swings his glaive from the second rank, trying to finish off the guard dog.  He’s unable to maneuver his glaive through the dwarf and the halfling as well as he’d like, and misses.

*Filbert * steps back from the dog to throw his dagger.  He moves through his companions to find some room to throw [15’ back to get to an open square, no AoO because of cover from the doorway], and throws his dagger.  Throwing through his friends and towards a target right next to Dunathar proves difficult, and to be safe, Filbert throws a little high.  Too high.

*Zanock* moves forward to Filbert’s vacated space, and swings his falchion at the dog.  The dog jumps away from the orc’s swing.

*-- Round 2 --*

The *dog* continues its attack, snapping its jaws again at Dunathar.  The quick rogue easily sidesteps the bite.

*Rowyn* continues to sing.  [Inspire Courage takes effect]

_Initiative_
Dog
Rowyn
--action paused--
Manzanita
Devan
Dunathar
Adromon
Filbert
Zanock


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Seeing that the two party members now facing the dog both have darkvision, Manzanita pulls her lantern low and behind her, figuring the dog probably can't see in the dark.


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2004)

Dodging the canine's clumsy lunge at him, Dunathar knew that he had to press his slight advantage while he could. Stepping into the dog's path, he brought his morningstar down quickly hoping to silence the dog once and for all.


----------



## GPEKO (May 6, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert puts his lantern on the ground and loads a bolt on his crossbow. (OOC: two move actions to draw and load it)


----------



## silentspace (May 7, 2004)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Manzanita * sees that the two party members facing the dog have darkvision, covers her bullseye lantern, and calls out for Filbert to do so as well.

*Devan* (autopilot) fires another arrow at the dog, but realizes it would be quite difficult to hit, given his friends in the way and the fact that the dog is engaged in close combat with them.

*Dunathar*, dodging the dog’s clumsy bite attack, counters with his morningstar.  He connects solidly [hitting for 9 damage, max damage, again].  The dog falls to the floor, unconscious.

_*-- Combat Over --*_


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

Rowyn stops singing, makes shushing motions at the others, and listens as best she can to see if there are any noises outside those of the party. [Listen +6]


----------



## Verbatim (May 7, 2004)

As the dog fell to the ground, Dunathar wasted no time in sliding his steel into the dog's chest to end its suffering. Unlike killing a man in combat, Dunathar took no pleasure in killing the dog, as it was only doing what it had been trained to do. Sadly, this meant that he would only see the black blooded Hextorites as his masters, and that left only one course in his mind.

Wiping the blood off of the dagger, Dunathar turned to look back at his companions, wondering what they would wish to do next.


----------



## silentspace (May 9, 2004)

Dunathar quickly performs a coup-de-grace on the fallen dog.  As the echoes of the loud barking filling the stone corridors die down, Rowyn hushes the others, listening for any sounds.

Rowyn hears nothing.


----------



## Manzanita (May 9, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Well fought, gentlemen.  Dogs bark for various reasons.  Perhaps no one is concerned.  Shall we continue?  does someone need healing?"


----------



## silentspace (May 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Well fought, gentlemen.  Dogs bark for various reasons.  Perhaps no one is concerned.  Shall we continue?  does someone need healing?"




Even as the elf wizardess speaks the encouraging words, she wonders herself if this is true.  This dog certainly seemed like a guard dog.  She looks down the short corridor to the door at the end.

_Current hp:_
Adromon 9/11
Devan 10/10
Dunathar 4/8
Filbert 9/10
Manzanita 5/5
Rowyn 6/6
Zanock 10/12


----------



## GPEKO (May 10, 2004)

*Bert*

As Filbert goes to retrieve his thrown dagger he also listens for some signs that someone has been alerted by the dog. If he hears nothing, he'll return to the party. "Let me look at that wound Dunathar. Humm... nasty bite. I can probably heal that." If Dunathar offers no objections, Filbert will spontanously cast a cure light wound spell, losing his use of Shield of Fate. He turns to the rest of the party. "Surely someone heard this dog. They will probably be alerted now and I can only do some minor healing now. I say we go back to our two sentries, hide in the forest and rest for a while."

OOC: Filbert is a coward ...


----------



## Seonaid (May 10, 2004)

Rowyn looks uncomfortable. "I will do what the party wishes," she says. "What say the rest of you?" She turns to the rest of the group.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"We are mostly at full health, and have met no opposition.  I say we continue a little farther.  One more door at least."


----------



## Verbatim (May 11, 2004)

"Aye, one more door then."

Turning to look at the halfling beside him, Dunathar nodded his thanks to the priest.

"Many thanks Filbert for you and your god's kindness."

Stepping away from the others, Dunathar began examing the door in front of them checking for traps or alarms. Once done, Dunathar will then check to see if the door is locked.


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Bert walks forward cautiously into the corridor a few feet to retrieve his dagger, trying to stay alert as he does so.  Meanwhile Bert, Manzanita, Rowyn and Dunathar discuss their next move.  Bert returns to the party, taking a position next to Dunathar, ready to heal him.  Just as Filbert finds his spot behind Dunathar...

*-- Round 1 --*

The door at the end of the corridor bursts open.  Inside the room are two humans, one standing by the door and the other standing behind a large desk.  Both are armored, the closer one wearing scalemail and the further wearing chain.

The one behind the desk calls out “I don’t know how you found us, but it matters not!  Die, fools!”

The human by the door throws a javelin, which flies down the corridor.  Dunathar sees the javelin coming, and tries to react, but he’s not quick enough.  The javelin sinks into Dunathar's torso.  Tears well up in Dunathar’s eyes as he doubles over in pain, falling.  [Flat-footed, 7 damage]

The human behind the desk chants mystical words, and a glowing heavy flail appears in the air in the space where Dunathar lies.  Filbert, who was just behind Dunathar about to heal him, is hit with the full force of the blow.  The flail hits him solidly on top of his helmet, and the little halfling falls to the ground, seeing nothing but black [10 damage]

_Initiative_
Human 2
Human 1
-- action paused --
Rowyn
Devan 
Manzanita
Filbert – unconscious at –1/10 hp
Zanock
Dunathar – unconscious at –3/8 hp
Adromon

OOC:  Ouch.  Not much time has passed since the end of the last combat, just a few seconds.  You still feel the residual effects of Rowyn’s inspiring song.  SW is the location of the glowing flail (Spiritual Weapon).  Dunathar lies unconscious below it.


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Combat Map


----------



## Seonaid (May 11, 2004)

Rowyn starts singing again and digs in her pack for a potion of cure light.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Well, at least we know they're the bad guys..." Manzanita mutters, before beginning her arcane incantations.  (cast _sheild_)


----------



## Hurricain (May 13, 2004)

Fire burns through Devans eyes as he see's his friends fall. He whispers a silent prayer then sends an arrow at the the enemy at the door.

OOC:  Hey, Silentspace what program do you use to create the maps?


----------



## Verbatim (May 13, 2004)

Everything happened in an instant it seemed to Dunathar as the door opened up suddenly in front of him and his companions. Looking at the two armored figures in front of him, Dunathar smiled grimly and tightened his grip on the morningstar, preparing once more to charge into the midst of combat to keep his weaker companions safe.

Before he could step over the dog's body to bottleneck the doorway, he saw one of the men draw a javelin and hurl it his way. As he prepared to leap out of its way, Dunathar remembered Filbert behind him and could not let the halfling take a blow meant for him. Wondering what he could do, the decision was made for him, as the javelin slammed into his chest, sinking deep and forcing Dunathar to his knees as the air was blasted from his body.

As his world began to fade to black, Dunathar saw a spectral flail floating through the air towards him and tried to speak a warning, but could not speak for the blood filling his mouth. Falling forward, Dunathar's last sight before everything faded to black was that of the guard dog that he had just slain moments before the door opened. 

_~Damn~..._


----------



## silentspace (May 14, 2004)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Rowyn* starts singing again and retrieves a potion of cure light from her pack.

*Devan* nocks an arrow and fires at the human behind the door.  Despite the cover, Devan's arrow hits its mark [8 damage].  The human looks at the arrow shaft in shock, before falling to the ground.

*Manzanita* mutters "Well, at least we know they're the bad guys..."  She utters arcane words, casting Shield upon herself.

*Zanock* sees the glowing flail materialize in the air before him, striking Filbert down.  Shocked and confused, Zanock strikes out at the glowing flail with his falchion.  He misses.

*Adromon* sees Zanock swing at the flail and miss.  Instinctively, Adromon follows suit.  Dropping his glaive, Adromon draws his longsword and swings at the flail.  The white-haired human hits the flail squarely, but his blow merely glances off, without seeming to do any damage.  Zanock snarls "You have to hit it harder!"  Adromon nods and grips his sword tight.

*-- Round 2 --*

The *human* behind the desk chuckles, a deep laugh filled with malicious intent.  “There is no escape for you!  Soon my troops will surround you, and you shall feel the wrath of Hextor!”  The glowing flail moves forward and attacks Devan, striking him solidly [8 damage].

_Initiative_
Human 2 - down
Human 1
_-- action paused --_
Rowyn
Devan - 2/10 hp
Manzanita
Filbert – unconscious at –2/10 hp
Zanock
Dunathar – unconscious at –4/8 hp
Adromon

OOC: Attacking the glowing flail does no good, but Zanock and Adromon don't know that.  They think they just need to overcome the weapon's hardness.


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Ignore the spell; get the spellcaster!"  Manzanita yells to Zanock & Adromon.  She then sheaths her sword, puts down her lantern and reaches for a healing potion.

OOC:  I figure there is light in the room, so we can see them, but if our light is out, he won't be able to see us well.  What's the state of Filbert's lantern?


----------



## Hurricain (May 14, 2004)

Devan drops to one knee from the blow of the weapon , doubt clouds his mind.  Then a though came to mind, he remembered what the his mentor Ren had taught him.  "Focus on the arrow and let it guide you to the path".

A surge on energy burned through Devans blood as he rises up and shoots another arrow at the mage.


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2004)

Rowyn continues to sing, though her voice quavers a bit at the might of the opposition, and force-feeds the potion to the unconscious Dunathar. If she can't get to him, she'll give it to Bert. _We may be in trouble. I don't think *I* have any more potions,_ she thinks grimly.


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Rowyn* continues to sing as she steps over Filbert’s prone body (and under the glowing flail).  She reaches over to Dunathar, administering her potion of cure light.  As the liquid trickles into Dunathar’s mouth, Rowyn see his wounds stop bleeding and begin to close.  The dwarf does not regain consciousness, however.

*Devan* stands bravely and shoots another arrow, targeting the human behind the desk.  Devan hits.

*Manzanita* yells to Zanock and Adromon "Ignore the spell; get the spellcaster!"  She sheathes her sword, puts down her lantern, and retrieves a healing potion from her pack.  [move action to sheath sword, free action to drop lantern (let’s say you can do that without it breaking or the oil lighting on fire), move action to retrieve a potion.]

*Zanock* hears Manzanita and steps away from the glowing flail, then hustles down the hallway [withdraw action]

*Adromon* nods at Manzanita,  “Got it!” He sheathes his sword, picks up his glaive, and steps behind the glowing flail cautiously.

*-- Round 3 --*

The *human* turns to look at the big orc closing on him.  His eyes narrowing in a look of fierce determination, he yells “Die!” in a commanding voice.  Zanock slumps to the ground, seemingly dead.  The human then swings his arm in the air in an attacking motion at Zanock, and the glowing flail hurtles back down the corridor and attacks the fallen orc, hitting with a loud 'thunk'.

_Initiative_
Human 2: down
Human 1: injured
_-- action paused --_
Rowyn
Devan: 2/10 hp
Manzanita
Filbert: down
Zanock: down
Dunathar: down
Adromon


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

Combat map


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita breaks into a grim smile to see the magic flail move away from the fallen bodies.  She moves forward quickly to kneel beside the fallen halfling, raise his head, and carefully pour the healing fluid down into his mouth.


----------



## Hurricain (May 18, 2004)

Feeling confident about his aim , Devan moves to where he can get a clear shot of the mage and lets loose another arrow.  Hopefully downing him.


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2004)

As she sings, Rowyn moves forward and gets out her light crossbow. She will load it and fire it at the remaining human. [I want to move as far forward as possible while still getting out the crossbow and loading it, if possible.]


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

*-- Round 3 (cont) --*

*Rowyn* draws her crossbow and fires it down the corridor [Rowyn is unable to draw a weapon and move at the same time.]  The bolt misses.

*Devan* moves forward to point blank range and fires another arrow.  Another arrow hits!

*Manzanita* slips forward and administers a healing potion to Filbert.  The potion’s healing power courses through the halfling’s body.  As Manzanita pours the last drops into the halfling’s mouth, his eyes open.  [Filbert may act now.]

_Initiative_
Human 2: down
Human 1: injured
Rowyn
Devan: 2/10 hp
Manzanita
_-- action paused --_
Filbert: 6/10 hp
Zanock: down
Dunathar: down
Adromon


----------



## GPEKO (May 19, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert comes to his senses and murmurs some weak thanks to Manzanita. He shakes off some groggyness and looks around him. The battle is still raging ! He has to do something for his companions. Close to him, he sees Dunathar, badly wounded. _That's the one thing I can do well, healing._

After concentrating and calling to his god, Filbert touches Dunathar and some pure lifeforce pours into the dwarf. Filbert hopes this will get him back on his feet.

OOC: dropped Shield of Faith, like I had planned to do before the combat.


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

*-- Round 3 (cont) --*

*Filbert* remains prone and spontaneously casts Cure Light Wounds on Dunathar.

*Adromon* advances down the corridor, glaive in hand, moving to attack the human opponent.  Stopping at the desk, he reaches across it with his glaive, striking the human with a glancing blow [threat, not confirmed]

*-- Round 4 --*

*Zanock* regains consciousness.  

The *glowing flail * swings at Zanock, who is still prone.  The flail strikes Zanock square in the face, smashing the orc’s nose and sending blood spurting everywhere.  Adromon sees Zanock’s head jerk to the side, and the orc lies still.

The *human* steps 5’ in towards Adromon, crying out a great battle cry “For the Glory of Hextor!”  The morningstar seems to gain power and purpose as it crashes down, smiting Adromon across the head.  Adromon is hit hard, and falls.

_Initiative_
Human 2: down
Human 1: injured
_-- action paused --_
Rowyn
Devan: 2/10 hp
Manzanita
Filbert: 6/10 hp, casting Cure Light Wounds on Dunathar
Zanock: down
Dunathar: down
Adromon: down


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

Combat Map

The human has moved to the side, you can't really see him too well now.

Filbert moved to the side due to the 'can't occupy the same space' rule.

Rowyn is standing over Dunathar.


----------



## Hurricain (May 20, 2004)

Devan moves up to into the room ( 11-b), he then blocks the battle out for a split second.  His mind is clear as he pulls the string back from his bow.  At that moment nothing matters, letting out a deep breath he releases the string and lets the arrow fly its path toward the mage.


----------



## Seonaid (May 20, 2004)

Rowyn takes a 5' step forward and fires at the human again.


----------



## Manzanita (May 21, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita prepares her bow, holding an arrow in her left hand along with the bow.  She'll shoot if she gets a good shot.  If she can see the enemy but not have a good shot, she'll cast Daze.

OOC:  My log-in frequency will be lower these next few months, so please NPC Manzanita if I'm slowing you down.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

*-- Round 4 (cont) --*

*Rowyn* loads her crossbow and moves forward, firing at the human.  It's a very tough shot, and she misses.  [Human has +7 cover]

*Devan* moves forward into the room, taking a spot across the desk opposite the human.  His arrow digs deeply into the human's flesh, adding another wound.  The human is very badly injured, but still standing.

*Manzanita* thinks about preparing her bow, but realizes she doesn't have a good shot.  Moving forward to get within range, she casts Daze on the human.  Devan, standing opposite the human, sees his eyes glaze over.

*Filbert* finishes casting his Cure Spell on Dunathar.  Dunathar regains consciousness, but is extremely weak [Dunathar is disabled, performing any strenuous activity will cause him to take 1 point of damage, and begin bleeding again.  Filbert may take his action for this round now.  Dunathar too.]

_Initiative_
Human 2: down
Human 1: injured and dazed
Rowyn
Devan: 2/10 hp
Manzanita
_-- action paused --_
Filbert: 6/10 hp
Zanock: down
Dunathar: disabled
Adromon: down


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

Combat Map


----------



## silentspace (May 22, 2004)

OOC:

I messed up with Filbert, making his spontaneous casting a full-round action instead of a standard action.  (I flubbed with Manzanita earlier, making her full-round action of administering a potion a standard action...)  Let me see if I can make this right.

Let's say Filbert finished casting cure on Dunathar as standard action last round, bringing Dunathar to 0 hp (disabled).  Filbert has a move action left from last round (for example, stand up from prone..?), and he can take his turn now.

Dunathar was brought back to consciousness last round.  Let's say to simplify things that he can take a non-strenuous turn last round (for example, digging out a potion of cure light and quaffing it), but he can not take a combat action.  (I want to correct this with minimum impact on previous posts.)  Then of course he gets his action this round.

Your opponents got some pretty good rolls in the beginning, but with Devan's steady stream of arrows, a hit from Adromon, and now Manzanita's Daze spell, things are looking pretty good for you.


----------



## Verbatim (May 22, 2004)

The sounds of hammers striking and the sweet melodies of dwarven chants began washing over Dunathar, and he knew that his time among his new companions must be over. Looking down, Dunathar could almost make out the stones of the Maker's walkway, and wondered if he would be found worthy to enter and live among his people.

_~The gold I sought to gain is not here...nothing that I have found is here...is this what my father meant when he spoke of facing the Maker as you entered the world?~_

Dunathar felt a jolt of pain rip through his entire being, and the sounds of the sacred hall began to fade leaving him alone once more.

_~No!!! Do not condemn me to be one of the faithless Moradin, as all I have sought I swear I sought it in your honor. Even when my father turned his back to me in shame, I never wavered in my loyalty to him, or to you. Do not cast me out.~_

Suddenly, Dunathar coughed, sending a geyser of red blood spraying across the phantom stones, and he began to feel a warmth washing through him, pulling him away from the entry way to Moradin's halls and back to a place he knew all to well.

Opening his eyes slowly, Dunathar looked into the worried and scared eyes of Filbert. The halfling's hands were shaking slightly, and he had a dark bruise forming quickly on the side of his head.

Looking down, Dunathar saw the Hextorite javelin still sticking out of his chest and knew that what he had to do was to come was going to hurt. Reaching down and grabbing it with both hands, Dunathar pulled quickly and fought the wave of pain and nausea that threatened to cripple him once more.

Reaching down into his boot, Dunathar grabbed the slender vial that held a potion of healing and pulled the wax stopper out with his teeth. Spitting it out as he brought the potion to his lips, Dunathar felt the effects almost immediately and as his strength returned to him, so did his anger.

Standing up and grabbing his morningstar, Dunathar looked down the hallway and saw the bodies of his companions on the ground. Pausing only for a moment to grab the javelin which nearly killed him, Dunathar ran towards the others, preparing to throw the javelin the second he could see the Hextorite bastards who were harming his friends.

_~You have returned my life to me Moradin, by giving me men of honor to travel with. I will not let you down again...~_


----------



## GPEKO (May 22, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert smiles when he sees Dunathar returning to conciousness. And yet, he is deeply worried. That vile priest and his associate have seriously injured most of his compagnions. The man has three of Devan's arrows in his chest but still he fights on. It is surely his god that give him this unnatural energy.

_There's not much hope ... I must flee ... NO ! I will not abandon them !_

Filbert moves down the corridor with, in his hand, the small wand he got from the other priest of hextor.

_I hope this is really what I think it is._

OOC: Don't tell us stuff like things are looking good for us, it cuts the tension


----------



## silentspace (May 22, 2004)

*-- Round 4 (cont) --*

*Filbert* pulls out his wand and moves down the hallway.

*Dunathar* retrieves his potion of cure light and drinks it, and feels the healing power course through his body.  Grabbing the javelin, he makes his way down the corridor as quickly as he can.

*-- Round 5 --*

Devan sees the *glowing flail* wink out of existence, and the *human* stand there, seemingly still alert, yet not taking any visible actions.

*Rowyn*, still singing, arrives at the doorway.  Seeing the human, she fires off a crossbow bolt from just ten feet away.  The bolt hits [9 damage], and the human falls.

*-- Combat Ends --*

As Filbert arrives in the room, he sees that both Adromon and Zanock are down, with Adromon just seconds away from death.  

_Status_
Human 2: down
Human 1: down
Rowyn: full health
Devan: 2/10 hp
Manzanita: full health
Filbert: 6/10 hp
Zanock: unconscious and bleeding
Dunathar: 7/8 hp
Adromon: unconscious and bleeding

[GPEKO, you’re right about the OOC comments.  I was re-assuring myself more than you, I thought you guys were done for.     ]


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2004)

Rowyn cautiously lowers her crossbow, and gestures at Zanock and Adromon. She stops singing and says, "These two need help. I can't do anything for them except the most basic of bandages." She will search the humans for useful healing items, unless someone else gets there first.


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2004)

As the last standing Hextorite fell to the floor from Rowyn's well placed crossbow shot, Dunathar quickly rushed to the fallen bodies looking for anything that resembled a healing potion on them, or on the fallen foes.

"Filbert, if there was ever a time we needed you and your god's assistance, it is now."

_ooc: I can't recall if Dunathar had another healing potion or not, if he does, he will use it on his companions, if not he will go with his first plan of searching all the bodies looking for anything he can find to help them._


----------



## silentspace (May 23, 2004)

OOC:  I don't think Dunathar has any healing potions left.  Filbert sees that Adromon is just seconds away from death.  How many seconds, he can't say...


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Well fought, comrades.  But we must remain cautious.  More could come.  Everyone get inside the room and lets close the door."  Manzanita retrieves her lantern, and heads inside.  After that she will search the room and the slain opponents  (Search +6)


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2004)

Rowyn will help carry/drag the others into the room, if necessary.


----------



## GPEKO (May 25, 2004)

*Filbert*

Filbert moves to the side of Adromon and concentrate like he does when he casts a spell. He touches the fallen warrior with the tip of his hickory wand and murmurs "Havalos". If there's some positive results, he'll do the same to Zanock.

OOC: I thought Adromon had the diehard feat ?


----------



## silentspace (May 25, 2004)

Filbert arrives in the room and sees a mess.  Four bodies are on the floor, piled on top of each other.  Focusing first on his friends, he sees that Adromon and Zanock are both looking very bad, and are losing blood rapidly.  Both are extremely pale, but Adromon is more so, if that's even possible.  Rowyn and Dunathar are desperately searching their fallen opponents, apparently for some sort of healing magic [nothing useful found.]

Reaching out with his wand, Filbert says what he hope is the activation word, _"Havelos"_.  Agonizing seconds pass, then the wand begins to tremble in his hand, and the tip starts glowing with a white light.  Understanding, Filbert quickly moves the glowing tip over Adromon's wounds, sealing them.  He does the same with Zanock.  Neither warrior regains consciousness.

Strange, the halfling thinks.  Adromon's wounds closed on their own last time.  When he examined the wounds, it seemed to be some sort of supernatural healing power that the white-haired human had.  But this time Adromon was bleeding to death.  Maybe there wasn't anything supernatural about it.  After all, Zanock had also stabilized by himself before.  It could have been just luck.  Still, with Adromon, it seemed like more than luck...

The others pile into the room, closing the doors, and begin to search the bodies more carefully, and the room.

_Status_
Human 2: down
Human 1: down
Rowyn: full health
Devan: 2/10 hp
Manzanita: full health
Filbert: 6/10 hp
Zanock: unconscious
Dunathar: 7/8 hp
Adromon: unconscious


----------



## Hurricain (May 25, 2004)

Devan examines his wounds that he suffered during the battle.

" Well, I'm still alive so thats something."' he mumbles under his breath.

After he regains his strength Devan helps the other with the search.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2004)

Breathing a sigh of relief that his companions are stable for the moment, Dunathar looked over at the fallen bodies of the Hextorites and drew his dagger, his intent clear to all those standing near him.

_~They'll cause none trouble any longer, and the cursed symbol around his neck will be proof to those we speak to of who his sould belonged to...~_

_ooc: Unless stopped, Dunathar is going to make sure the Hextorites never get up, and then help with the searching of the bodies/room for any sign of why they were here._


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Dunathar moves into the room and performs a coup-de-grace on the first human (javelin thrower) while Filbert heals Adromon.  As Filbert heals Zanock, Dunathar positions himself over the other human, raising his morningstar above his head, about to bring it down with full force on the priest of Hextor.

The priest wears chainmail.  His morningstar is on the floor next to him.  He has a silver holy symbol (Hextor's symbol) around his neck.  He has a ring of keys hanging from his belt.  He wears no backpack or pouches.

The javelin thrower wears scale mail, and has a quiver of four javelins (plus one that hit Dunathar).  There is a large wooden shield strapped to his left arm, and a longsword on his belt.  He wears no backpack or pouches.

Both sets of armor look new and well-tended.

On top of the desk is a quill, ink, and a piece of parchment with writing on it.  Blood is splattered over these items (apparently from Dunathar's arrows or Adromon's glaive, judging from the direction of the splatter).  The desk also has drawers.  Testing the drawers, you find them to be locked.


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2004)

Rowyn looks away from Dunathar's grisly task. _I know this is necessary, but somehow it doesn't seem right either._ She glances at the paper on the desk.


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Rowyn steps to the desk, looking at the parchment.  At first Rowyn thinks it is a scroll of some sort, probably magical.  Then she begins to recognize some some of the runic letters.  Actually, it looks like a mix of alphabets all thrown together!  There are some Common letters, some in Dwarven, and what was that... Infernal!  Not that Rowyn could read or understand these letters, but her studies of ancient texts had at least familiarized herself with them...

The letter is written in some sort of code.  Fortunately, Rowyn has some skill in Deciphering a message such as this!

She stares at the letters.  Was it a simple code, transferring one letter for another?  She studies the text for a minute, but can't make heads or tails of it.  Perhaps if she sat down, and studied it for a good twenty minutes or so, she might have better success...

[Rowyn's now a minute ahead of the rest of you, in case anyone wanted to post anything time-critical.  Time Warp!]


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2004)

[Ahead of the rest . . .] Rowyn sits down with the letter, and looks more closely at it. She squints as if that will help and moves the parchment closer to and farther from her face for the same reason. Her brow furrows in thought.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

Dunathar's face was grim as he began to wipe his weapon clean and began to gather all the useful items he could for his companions. Stripping the arms and armor off of the fallen bodies, Dunathar placed them against the desk and watched as Rowyn began to examine the desk. When he heard that the drawers were locked, Dunathar tried the keys from the fallen priest first before breaking out his "tools".


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

Dunathar’s morningstar slams down on the second human’s head with a sickening thud, killing him.  The dwarf gathers the captured equipment and places it by the desk.  Examining them, he sees that all the armor and weapons, save the javelins, appear to be of masterwork quality.  

Taking the keys from the cleric, Dunathar tries them on the locked drawer.  One of the keys works, and the drawer opens.  Inside the drawer are three books, some more writing supplies, and a small locked wooden box.

--

Rowyn climbs up onto the human-sized chair and studies the paper.  Minutes pass as she scans the paper, looking for patterns.  She starts to wonder - does she have the skill to do this?  Is it a Code she's capable of Deciphering?  Wait... with a sudden insight she starts to see a pattern!  But no...  that was only partially it... it was more than just a simple transposition of letters.  Were they re-arranged as well?  That could be it... maybe not all words were rearranged the same way...?  Did it have something to do with the number of letters?  Or perhaps the line on the page...?  It was quite a complex arrangement.

The others watch as Rowyn sits at the desk with the piece of paper.  Her eyes fly over the page every which way.  Her fingers tap on the desk as she seems to count with them.  Without taking her eyes from the paper, she grabs the quill and starts scribbling notes madly on the margin...

A few minutes later she is finished, and holds up the parchment:




> Dear Lord-General Nazdin,
> 
> The preparations are nearing completion.  Just yesterday, I sent the last payment to Aygar.  Once again, your foresight is supreme.  I am just a lowly functionary in Hextor’s army, but I apologize for myself and on behalf of my Church for doubting your vision of re-creating the war-bond with Aygar’s trolls.  You were right, with the proper gifts, and exploiting their resentment of Warden Ricsten's increased attacks, Aygar has decided to re-join us.  Rangark has also been helpful with this.  I was wrong to doubt you, just as I was wrong to doubt that we could establish this base so close to Shillen without them noticing, led by a minor priest of Hextor such as myself, and without the use of powerful magic, even!
> 
> You will be pleased to hear that through skillful negotiations with various humanoids here, I have ensured the safety of the ca...




The letter stops there, in mid-sentence.

--

Just then there is a faint sound through the closed door.  It sounded like another door closing.


----------



## Hurricain (May 27, 2004)

As soon as Devan hears the name General Nazdin, fury runs through his veins.  Many emotions assualt young Devan at that moment , the memory of many loved ones and friends.  As he looks down toward his bow , he sees his knuckles turning white from the grip.  Only then does he take a deep breath and regain his senses. 

  "How can one being bring so much pain to so many." He whispers under his breath.  The question vanishes as soon as he hears another door close.  

Looking down at his wounds and the other party members he wonders just how they might survive another fight.  The thought is pushed aside as he follows the lead of the party members.His Bow ready and in hand.


----------



## Manzanita (May 27, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita nods grimly at Dunathor's coup de grace.  "Bitter times require bitter deeds."  She takes a few moments to study the other books in the desk.  When she hears the sounds outside, she perks up.  "We must prepare ourselves.  Does you wand have more power, Filbert?  Devan looks like he could use some help."  She places her lantern on the desk, to shine directly at the door, then fits an arrow to her bow, and draws back the bow slightly.


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2004)

Looking down at his unconscious companions, Dunathar's throat became dry and he wondered how many battles had they backed themselves into by coming this way. He quickly forced the dark thoughts away, and slid the priest's morningstar into his belt.

_~They will not take me down for not having a means todefend myself with...~_

As Manzanita inquired into the healing wand Filbert had, Dunathar leaned down once more and grabbed the four javelins from the pile.

"I will try to buy us some time while Filbert uses his wand...."

With that, Dunathar tried to blend into the shadows as best he could once he was out of the lantern's glow.


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

Rowyn reads the letter to the group grimly. "It must have been one of those two"--she points to the dead humans--"was writing this as we entered." At the sound, she looks up, startled. She grips her crossbow tightly and prepares for another battle. _Fharlanghn, save your children!_ she prays. _We cannot survive another fight like the one we just finished._


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Upon hearing the sound, the party scrambles.  Manzanita had wanted to take a look at the books Dunathar had just uncovered, but now might not be the best time.  Manzanita places her bullseye lantern on the desk, shining straight down the corridor at the closed door.  

Dunathar grabs the javelins while he and Devan take up positions flanking the doorway  (The office itself is well-lit, with two torches on the walls, but Dunathar manages to find some shadows to meld into.).  Rowyn stands behind the desk with her crossbow readied.  Manzanita stands next to Rowyn, with her bow  [Everyone has the benefit of Cover.]

Filbert [Autopilot] uses his wand to heal Devan.  [3 charges used on wand]

_Status_
Adromon: unconscious
Devan: 7/10 hp
Dunathar: 7/8 hp
Filbert: 6/10 hp
Manzanita: full health
Rowyn: full health
Zanock: unconscious


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 1, 2004)

*Filbert*

As Filbert heals Zanock, Adromon and Devan, he looks nervously at the others. _What are they doing reading letters and the like ? We should grab what we can and flee this place as soon as possible._

His fears are confirmed when he hears the sound of a door closing. He freezes for a moment but, as the others prepare themselves, he realizes that they may have to move out soon and that Zanock weights 400 pounds. He places himself close the two fallen warriors and tries to bring them back to consciousness with his wand. (starting with Zanock and doing it as silently as possible) 

OOC: Sorry for the delay in posting. I hope this is only Mirena and Alyssa   . Hey, a guy can hope.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2004)

Filbert heals Zanock and Adromon, who both regain consciousness.  Seeing the others preparing for battle, the two stay quiet and ready their weapons.

There is a knock on the door.

_Status_
Adromon: 7/11 hp
Devan: 7/10 hp
Dunathar: 7/8 hp
Filbert: 6/10 hp
Manzanita: 5/5 hp
Rowyn: 6/6 hp
Zanock: 5/12 hp


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 1, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"At least they're polite"  Manzanita mutters.  Then she hisses, "Keep silent.  Perhaps they'll leave."


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 5, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert heed Manzanita's advice and remains silent after healing the two warriors. He puts the wand away and readies his crossbow, keeping an eye on the door.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

After a few seconds the knock repeats.  Then again.  And again.  Then several minutes pass without further knocks.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Perhaps they've gone." she whispers. "Hextor is cruel master, and perhaps his servents are too fearful to investigate the priest's office.  Stay alert, but let's continue our search, then let's get out of here."

Manzanita will continue to look at the books taken from the drawer.  "Dunathor, perhaps you have a key for the small box."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

Manzanita picks up the books.  The books are similar to spellbooks.  The books are unlabelled on the outside.  Opening them, Manzanita finds them filled with jumbled script.  As she starts to study them, applying her Knowledge of Arcana and Spellcraft, she realizes the books are not magical.  Looking over Rowyn's shoulder, the text looked very similar to the text on the coded letter.

Rowyn translates the first couple pages of each book.  Two of them appear to be ledgers, records of receipts and shipments of weapons, armor, and other _things_, which can't be deciphered.  The third book appears to be a personal journal.  These books might hold information that could be useful, but the information will take time to extract.  Deciphering the code, even after Rowyn has figured it out, is slow work.  It will take about two hours to decipher one book.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"OK.  We'll take these books, and the small box.  Let's also take the morningstar and longsword.  The chainmail and scalemail are valuable, but heavy.  Does anyone want to carry them?  We should go now.  Dunathor, can you check the door?  Listen and try to determine if anyone is still out there.  If not, let's head back to the Alyssa, get our horses, and get back to Carodan."

OOC:  Did I miss any treasure there?


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

*ooc*

OOC:having trouble finding the OOC thread.  Just a note to say Verbatim is on a ship.  Perhaps you could NPC him, Silentspace to keep things moving.  Manzanita will boss him around to make your job easier.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 8, 2004)

OOC: This should help   

*Silentspace's PbP*


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 8, 2004)

*Filbert*

Filbert approaches the door with Dunathar, as he's eager to leave this place. He also tries to listen for anything usual and looks throught the keyhole, if there's one.

If they finds nothing, he'll turn to the others and say: "All right, I think the way is clear, let's go _now_ ! We'll decipher this stuff in some other place !!!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2004)

When the knocking stops, Rowyn breathes a silent sigh of relief and lowers her crossbow fractionally. As it becomes apparent that they will be left undisturbed, she goes back to her deciphering. She nods in agreement with the others as they discuss the next action. "Perhaps we should leave the heavy things," she says quietly. "They would be cumbersome and noisy. I am not strong enough to carry them."


----------



## Hurricain (Jun 8, 2004)

Devan follows the others out the door ready for trouble.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

Zanock picks up all the heavy items and stuffs them in a sack.

Opening the door carefully, you see a tray of food on the floor, with bread, meat and what look like pickles, and a jug of mead with some mugs.  You figure its about lunch time.

OOC: Leaving?


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2004)

OOC:  Yes, I say we're out of here by the shortest route!


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 9, 2004)

Rowyn stifles a nervous laugh when she sees the tray on the floor. _I can't believe we got so worked up over that!_ She shudders slightly. "Let's get going!" she whispers to the others.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 9, 2004)

Stepping foward, Dunathar pours himself half of mug and quickly drinks it down, savoring the taste of the drink and smiles down towards Filbert.

"Never have been one to pass on a free drink, and this one time, I'm willing to pretend it wasn't brought to me by the black heart's minions."

Leading the others out as quickly and as quietly as he can, Dunathar hopes they can get out here without any further delay.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

Just then the door at the end of the corridor opens, and Alyssa and Mirena step through holding torches.  Seeing you, they rush up.  You see that Mirena is injured, but alright. [6/8 hp]  Exchanging information, you learn that two half-orcs came to the lookout post, to pick up the bound sentry for lunch.  In the narrow confines of the lookout post, only Mirena could fight, but she managed to take both of the half-orcs down.  She was injured badly, but drank her potion of cure light (she was given one by Darien, but has none left now.)  

The bound sentry, seeing his two companions fall, started talking.  The sentry said the tunnel leading up heads to another concealed lookout post at the top of the hill.  There should be no more guards at that location.  The tunnel leading down leads to two barracks rooms, the priest’s  office, and a couple storage caverns.  Each area should have about two to three guards, as the base is not full now.  Alyssa and Mirena are glad to hear that you have already cleared out the barracks and the office.  The half-orc said the last two storage caverns should have four sentries spread out between the two.

OOC: Adding Mirena to the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Looks like there may not be many left.  I don't know if we can trust this one, although what he has said so far is true.  I have no more combat spells.  Does anyone want to continue here?  I tend to think we should.  There might be resources here we could seize.  Good job killing those half-orcs, by the way, Mirena."


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 10, 2004)

*Bert*

Filbert doesn't agree with the mage, again ... "I don't think this would be very wise Manzanita. It would be our death. We are all wounded. I say we hide in the nearby wilderness, while keeping an eye on the entrances of this place, maybe. I need rest and prayer to be able to call on Fharlangh blessed healing again. Only then will I consider searching the rest of this place a reasonable option."

He looks at the battered Mirena. "You took care of those two guards by yourself, Mirena ? To think you complimented me on my bravery ! You're the brave one !"


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

Rowyn nods at Mirena, silently acknowledging her skill. "I have to agree with Filbert. We can't last through another fight, not if we want to all survive."


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 11, 2004)

As the others paused to discuss hunting the remaining Hextorites or leaving to return another day, Dunathar fixed his gaze firmly on the wizardess as he spoke.

"We will return here in the morning if you wish, but for now, the others speak with the voice of logic. We need time to rest and plan our next move, as we have seen what the black hearts can do with a bit of luck from their side."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2004)

Mirena shudders.  "I thought I was going to die!  I wasn't brave at all, I was scared witless!'

Alyssa adds.  "I couldn't help, the space was so narrow.  Luckily only one orc could attack at a time, and Mirena got some good hits in."  She grins at Mirena.

The party withdraws from the compound, climbing back down the rope and returning to the horses.

OOC:  Some alternatives... Going back to Carodan the way you came will take the rest of this day and tomorrow.  Returning to the spot you camped at last night will take the rest of this day.  Heading straight south, staying in the Prin River valley will take you to what you imagine to be safer territory inside the Duchy of Rogan, perhaps an hour or two after sunset.  It might require hustling or a forced march.  There are probably a few small villages somewhere in that direction.  Unfortunately no one is too familiar with that part of the Duchy.  Heading north from here to Linace Keep will take two days (the detour got you a little closer to it, but not much).


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"If we're going to leave, I say we head on back to Carodan.  This whole trip was a sidetrip anyhow."


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 15, 2004)

*Bert*

Once they get to the horses (and dogs), Filbert speaks up again. "This is just my humble opinion but I see no reason to leave for Carodan. That would not accomplish much. We have plenty of supplies and we can live of the land. I say we camp nearby while one of us stays here as a sentry, to see any movement in or out of the place. If nothing appends, we can explore the rest of it once we’re healed. We could even proceed with the exploration of the Linace keep area once this is all done. I'll accept the decision of the group, however.”

Ooc: would resting for a long period in the wilderness (while training – sparring, praying, studying – amongst ourselves) be enough to get our level ?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 15, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Ooc: would resting for a long period in the wilderness (while training – sparring, praying, studying – amongst ourselves) be enough to get our level ?




OOC: You feel it will take a few days (1-4) of downtime to level up.  This could happen in the wilderness.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I'm eager to return to town to work on my spellbooks.  I'd like to add some of the spells of the defeated wizards.  But your idea is sound, Filbert.  Let us stay and keep an eye on this place.  We can head back in once we're in better health."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 15, 2004)

Rowyn shrugs. "We all could use a little rest, but it doesn't matter where, I suppose. I'll do what you all want to do."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

It is midday, and with the fog lifted, you have a clear view of the valley.  It is filled with rolling, rocky hills.  Scouting about, you find a spot about a quarter mile away, where a person could keep watch on the outpost while the rest remain hidden behind the hill.  It's not as secure or defensible as the spot in the mountains from the night before, but it will enable you to keep an eye on any comings and goings at Hextor's base.  Alyssa does her best to conceal your tracks.  The afternoon and early evening passes without incident.

[Any healing before night?]

_Wounded Persons_
Adromon	7/11
Devan 7/10
Dunathar 7/8
Filbert 6/10
Zanock 5/12
Mirena  6/8


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 17, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I will take a watch when it is dark, and my elven eyes are an advantage.  I only need 4 hours of uninterupted trance to get my spells back."

Manzanita will keep her same spell selection.

Manzanita approaches Dunathor.  “I’ve noticed you are skilled at striking  precisely when you opponent is unaware.  I knew others with this skill among the Grey elves where I was raised.  I think perhaps we could work together to make you more effective.  I have a spell which can momentarily stun someone, and perhaps make him vunerable to a precision strike from you.  I can cast it quickly.  Next time you are in close combat, I will try to cast it.  When I cast it it sound like this.  (_Manzanita does an imitation Daze spell_).  Look at your opponent’s eyes; you’ll be able to tell if they are stunned, and then you must strike to kill.  If you ever want me to do this, shout ‘Daze.’  I generally prepare one such spell each day.”

Manzanita pauses, and glances around, making sure Zanock is out of earshot.  "I think this combination would work well against the orc, if it ever comes to that.  I would be with you in that fight, if the sad day comes when it becomes necessary."


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 17, 2004)

Sitting down on the hillside, Dunathar listened as the others spoke their mind on the best way to proceed.

"It won't take long for the remaining guards to realize their numbers have been thinned, and when that happens they will seek reinforcements. When that moment occurs, we must be ready, because I personally have no desire to take on a fully prepared platoon of blackhearts without more help of our own. However, resting until your god grants you your spells and Manzanita can relearn hers is definately in our best interest.

Looking down the hillside, Dunathar wonders what their opponents are doing at this moment. Were they scrambling around in fear, or were the doctrines of their cruel lord keeping them in place until help could arrive for them.

"I say we hit them at first light tomorrow, no mercy given or asked. Once they are no more, we must burn their bodies so that they can't be spoken to by other Hextorite priests. It sounds cruel, and I will not say that it will be an easy thing to do, but if we want to protect ourselves from them, we must think like they do in order to stay one step ahead of them."

_[later on watch]_

Turning away from Manzanita, Dunathar heard the elf's words echoing over and over in his mind.

_~She thinks I am nothing more than a killer...do the others think of me the same?~_

"Aye, that does sound like a good spell to have handy. I will try to make sure that if it is cast, I will not let it go to waste."

When Zanock's name was mentioned, Dunathar fought the urge to look to the large half-orc.

"If the day comes where I must put him down, I will, but I will give him the respect of making it painless. I think he has known enough pain in his life...


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 17, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> [Any healing before night?]



Filbert will use (as usual) all his 0-level spell as cure minor wounds on himself. He'll also use another charge of his wand on Zanock.

Unless someone wants him to keep watch in the night, Filbert will then try to sleep. His sleep will however be full of frigthful dreams of death, evil looking half-orcs and glowing flails.


----------



## Hurricain (Jun 17, 2004)

Devan keeps to himself for the night, yet  aware of his surroundings.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

Moving to a new thread...

Storms of Change IC Part 3


----------

